# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Флудилка, курилка, морилка... обсуждаем наболевшее о породе.

## Tatjana

В связи с невозможностью пока общаться на Кубани, пока попробуем тут. Форуму 9 с половиной лет, начал работать с середины 2005 года. Имидж форума - информативность. За всё это время тут не было ни одного скандала, ну раз чуть на повышенных тонах пообщались когда-то. Тема флудики открывается впервые.
Давайте пересчитаемся, сколько нас всего? Пожалуйста отпишитесь в теме.

----------


## Irka

> За всё это время тут не было ни одного скандала, ну раз чуть на повышенных тонах пообщались когда-то.


а надо бы скандальчик какой замутить  :Ag: 
я отписалась  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> а надо бы скандальчик какой замутить


Ир, поделись, как ты цитаты выделяешь? Меня мой собственный форум запарил. :Ap: 
Скандалить будем максимум впятером! :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Ир, поделись, как ты цитаты выделяешь? Меня мой собственный форум запарил.
> Скандалить будем максимум впятером!


Я с вами. :Aw: 
Скандальчик надо, без этого никак :Ag:

----------


## Света

> Я с вами.
> Скандальчик надо, без этого никак


кого морить будем? :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> кого морить будем?


Надо жертву найти и зазвать сюда :Ag:  Хикс, например :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> кого морить будем?


Пока червяка! :Ag: 
Из присутствующих больше некого... Но на просторах инета, если покопаться такие перлы выдаются! :Ap:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Ага, мне нравится перл про плохую память немецкой овчарки))))

----------


## Tatjana

> Надо жертву найти и зазвать сюда Хикс, например


Таня, ну вот кто придёт на такое зазывалово?  :Ap:  
Не надо жертв, но я конечно привыкла к составу Кубани и всех была бы рада видеть и тут, и если наладится на новом у Кубани. :Ab: 
ТОЛОКОВА не хватает, это факт!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Таня, ну вот кто придёт на такое зазывалово?  
> Не надо жертв, но я конечно привыкла к составу Кубани и всех была бы рада видеть и тут, и если наладится на новом у Кубани.
> ТОЛОКОВА не хватает, это факт!


Придут-придут! Все ж помнимают, что это шутка. А кто не понимает... :0317:

----------


## Tatjana

Ира Омельченко у себя тоже флудилку открыла: http://forsthaus.forum24.ru/?1-12-0-...02-000-10001-0

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

О нет. Там про политику.

----------


## Tatjana

> О нет. Там про политику.


Надо быть в курсе! :0221:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Надо быть в курсе!


Да ну его. Эти курсы по ТВ надоели. Всем сочувствую, но ругань из-за политики не приемлю.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Я с вами.
> Скандальчик надо, без этого никак


Хорошая идея!!! Всем приветики!!! :Ax:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

[QUOTE=Светлана Дюкова [/QUOTE]
Приветик!!!!! :Ax: 
С чего начнем :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> Хорошая идея!!! Всем приветики!!!


Света, Вы первый представитель шоу лагеря, кто зарегился сюда за последние не знаю сколько лет!  :Ax:  :Az: 
Шаг смелый! Приветствуем!

----------


## Tatjana

> Приветик!!!!!
> С чего начнем


Я предлагаю начать отсюда: http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=6
 :Ab:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Спасибо, Татьяна. Я на самом деле не "от лагеря". Я просто безумно люблю немецкую овчарку и хочу чтобы они как можно больше соответствовали своему предназначению. Поэтому мне близко все, что с ними связано. И если я смогу на этом форуме чему-то научиться - это будет огромный плюс. Ну и общение с приятными мне людьми тоже немаловажно!

----------


## RexStaller

Привет,я зарегилась! Жаль,что пока с Кубанью такая фигня,надеюсь,наладится.
Пока народ не может нормально заходить на Кубань,скопирую на этот форум вирт-смотр,по крайней мере,всем желающим можно будет свободно посмотреьть результаты,почитать описания и пообсуждать.
По крайней мере,пусть тут будет "запасной аэродром".

----------


## Tatjana

> Привет,я зарегилась! Жаль,что пока с Кубанью такая фигня,надеюсь,наладится.
> Пока народ не может нормально заходить на Кубань,скопирую на этот форум вирт-смотр,по крайней мере,всем желающим можно будет свободно посмотреьть результаты,почитать описания и пообсуждать.
> По крайней мере,пусть тут будет "запасной аэродром".


Рита, с прибытием! :Ax: 
Попробуем стать "запасным аэродромом"! Но расчитываю на Кубань, что скоро восстановится!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Светлана Дюкова
Давай тута про инбридинг, а то на колючку уже актер пришел, там невозможно будет говорить)))

----------


## Tatjana

> И если я смогу на этом форуме чему-то научиться - это будет огромный плюс. Ну и общение с приятными мне людьми тоже немаловажно!


Ну располагайтесь уютнее! В теме о дрессировке есть, что почитать!)

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Рассказать про свой опыт? У меня был.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Конечно!!!!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Было время, когда я не занималась немцами. Погибали они у меня, не велись, как говорят. Тогда чисто случайно мне попала сука-ризеншнауцер. Как оказалось, сука была хороших на то время кровей, правильная, красивая, с хорошим характером, настоящим шнауцериным. Я ее повязала, оставила себе суку. Сука моя уже Ника оказалась еще лучше мамы. Я обрадовалась. Спустя время, повязала ее, подобрав сходного по типу и характеру кобеля (тогда был выбор). Затем я решила закрепить эти положительные качества в щенках и сделала вязку ее с сыном (тогда питомникам разрешалось). Конечно, я знала о рисках. Но даже предположить не могла, что они окажутся такими. Родилось всего 4 щенка (ризены -- многоплодные собаки). Когда вышли зубы, стало понятно, что у двух щенков недокус. Когда щенкам было примерно 45 дней, обратила внимание, что один из них ориентируется в пространстве только носом. Он оказался слепой. Слепой был усыплен, с недокусом подарены людям. Четвертый оставлен на подрост. Да, он вырос именно таким, каким мне хотелось -- все устраивало, и тип, и характер. Но ведь это был единственный из 4 щенков нормальный. И он, кстати, тоже был подарен и практически не использовался в разведении. Был повязан один раз, в помете был недокус и неполнозубый щенок...
Больше никогда в жизни не повторю таких экспериментов.

----------


## Irka

:Az: привет вновь прибывшим! Зазывайте народ, будем общаться.!  :0433:  :0251:  У меня подозрение, что кубань не сделают. А на колючке невозможно находиться  :0317:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

на колючке не хочу, там любая тема превращается в фик знает что, информация тонет в... молчу))).
Кубань да, навряд ли сделают, форуму надо куда-то переезжать. Невозможно же вечно менять настройки, чтоб туда попасть. И так вирт-соревы рухнули для многих из-за проблем. Так что лучше на стабильной площадке общаться. Привыкнем.

----------


## Irka

> Ира Омельченко у себя тоже флудилку открыла:


Мы ее не знаем.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Мы ее не знаем.


Это фортхаус. Но там про политику, я уже сходила. Мне это неинтересно.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

т.е. 2-1? Риски были высоки...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> т.е. 2-1? Риски были высоки...


Очень, да.

----------


## Irka

мы в клубе давно еще делали вязки 2-1 (отец с дочерью) Брака не было, но увы, чего мы хотели, мы не получили. Были обычные, рядовые собаки. Не выдающиеся, как папаша, на которого инбридировали. Но, наверное, это зависит от производителя, на которого делается инбридинг, а так же от сук, с которыми вяжут.
Лично я планировала инбридинг 2-2 на суку. Но говорят, что РКФ их запретил. Считаю, зря.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Считаю, зря.


Это потому, что у тебя не было плохого опыта. А я и без запрета ближе 3х3 делать бы не стала.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Я видела результат вязки отца с дочерью (1-2) в НО. Особых проблем не вылезло, но собачки были страшненькие... неприятные головы, выражение... Хотя в щенках были очень ничего. А мама с папой были очень красивые.
Сама на такое не рискну. Был соблазн сделать 1-3, но поскольку я уже получила собаку как хотелось без этого риска - отказалась.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

О! Еще вспомнила. Но это уже не мой опыт. У человека была сука, внучка моего кобеля, пришло время вязать, человек ехать никуда не захотел, повязали с дедом, моим кобелем, то есть. Щенки получились странные, мягко говоря. В общем, какие-то немодные))). Хотя и кобель был сыном отборника, и мама такая вся современная. А щенки простенькие. Но это ладно еще. Потом видела одну подростком -- без Р2. 
Вот везет же мне на плохой опыт))))

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

И да -- по этим собакам никогда не было проблем с зубами без инбридингов.

----------


## Irka

> Это потому, что у тебя не было плохого опыта. А я и без запрета ближе 3х3 делать бы не стала.


Так зачем делать плохое, чтобы набирать опыта?  :Ag:  Мы то знали на кого инбридировали. Во-вторых, этот кобель вязался и не дал брака, мы выяснили - по его кровям тоже брака не было. Риск минимальный. Но это была не овчарка, конечно. Овчарку б никто так близко инбридировать не стал, нет смысла. А вот чаушисты очень даже любят такие близкие инбридинги. Даже более того скажу - я разговаривала с одной чаушисткой и она говорит, что без близкого инбридинга 3-3 и дальше, вообще не получается хороших щенков. 3-3 они за инбридинг не считают, типа называют бесполезной вязкой, если не было каких то далеко идущих целей  :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Так зачем делать плохое, чтобы набирать опыта?  Мы то знали на кого инбридировали. 
> :


Невозможно знать все.

----------


## Tatjana

Я, конечно против тесного инбридига. На данный момент популяция н.о. имеет довольно узкую кровную базу и мне кажется усугублять не стоит.

У самой был такой опыт, на заре ещё своей племенной работы, в середине 90-х. Одну из своих племенных сук Истер, свободную от инбридинга, вот эту: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/germ...chrocken-ister я повязала её сыном Гораном, однопометником вот этой суки http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/germ...chrocken-gessa
Повязала, чтобы проверить по кому идёт неблагополучие по зубам, т.к. от Истер вдруг в одном помёте появился без Р3 щенок. Это был нонсенс. Выяснилось легко - по Бекешхеги Каро. :Ap: 
И ничего путного в том помёте не родилось, белёсые и слабохарактерные и у некоторых отсутствие Р3. Одна сука довольно рано умерла - проблема почек.  Вот так. Кстати у наших эстонских потомков Каро с зубами была норма, в первом поколении.
Когда Горан случайно повязал сестру Истер, то я не раздумывая щенков оставила без родословной.

----------


## Tatjana

В своё время как-то мимо прошла вот эта информация: вот такую интересную диаграмму прислал Игорь Романов.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Привет всем!
По поводу инбридингов у меня мнение скорее отрицательное, чем положительное. В свое время Ирина Львовна Швец увлекалась вязками 2-1, 3-1, но первое колено - это ведь уже и не инбридинг. Конечно, можно в такой степени родства получить что-то, что тебя устроит во всех отношениях, если исходный материал обладает нужными качествами, но главное условие при этом - возможность наблюдать и выбраковывать все получаемое потомство, думаю, не менее, чем в трех поколениях. Иначе вреда популяции будет больше, чем пользы.
Второй вопрос в том, что селекция н/о должна вестись по слишком большому количеству признаков. Мне сейчас трудно это сформулировать, но я скорее предпочту повязать неродственных, но схожих по типу и поведению, и дополняющих друг друга в чем-то животных, чем сделать даже умеренный инбридинг 3-3 или 3-4. Это оставит мне хоть какое-то пространство для маневра в будущих вязках потомков этих собак. Уж слишком все сегодня родственники друг другу. Глобализация, блин!

----------


## Tatjana

> но главное условие при этом - возможность наблюдать и выбраковывать все получаемое потомство, думаю, не менее, чем в трех поколениях. Иначе вреда популяции будет больше, чем пользы.


В нашем любительском разведении инбридинг носит не просто субьективный характер, он вообще далёк от зоотехнического приёма, т.к. отсутствуют статистика, наблюдения и выбраковка.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Привет!!!! Где пропадал?

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> В нашем любительском разведении инбридинг носит не просто субьективный характер, он вообще далёк от зоотехнического приёма, т.к. отсутствуют статистика, наблюдения и выбраковка.


И собрать инфу нереально, поэтому я тоже против.

----------


## Romanenko14

Привет всем! Меня зарегили по-новому!

----------


## Tatjana

> Привет всем! Меня зарегили по-новому!


Привет, Свет! 
Ну нас с горем пополам насчиталось около 10 человек на сегодня. :Ap: 
Постараемся не затухнуть, но спорить не с кем. :Ag:

----------


## Romanenko14

> Привет всем!
> По поводу инбридингов у меня мнение скорее отрицательное, чем положительное.


Соглашусь с твоим мнением. Сама делала инбридинги - один раз у овчарок и один у мопсов. Результаты не соответствовали ожидаемому.
В инбридинге 2:2 у овчарок получила не очень внятных собак с абсолютно новыми признаками. Совершенно неожиданное строение головы, общее строение -не в отца и не в мать, и не в бабку - на которую инбридировала, плюс "жидкий" характер. 
Инбридинг 3:3 на родительскую пару у мопсов дал нормальный результат - но опять не пойми на кого из предков похожи. Зато теперь при вязке оставленной себе суке из этого помёта - она выдаёт "себя" в 90 процентах щенков. А хочется же и от партнёра получить желаемые качества - тут - фиг! Нет, конечно, партнёр привносит свои некоторые "штрижки", но в целом - все потомки являются "продуктом инбредной матки".
Для себя я уже сделала некие выводы, и они - не в пользу тесного инбридинга.

----------


## Romanenko14

> Привет, Свет! 
> Ну нас с горем пополам насчиталось около 10 человек на сегодня.
> Постараемся не затухнуть, но спорить не с кем.


Зато можно просто поговорить нормально.

----------


## Tatjana

С инбридингами разобрались - не наш метод! :Ap:

----------


## RexStaller

Про инбридинги не согласна. При правильном применениии,инбридинг-мощный инструмант как для получения,вернее,закрепления в потомстве определенных качеств,так и для проверки наследственности собак.
Тесный инбридинг,конечно,довольно опасен,т.к.расхлебывать эксперимент будут хозяева щенков. Но инбридинг 2-3, 3-2 вполне эффективен.
Про себя скажу так,инбридинги я делаю целенаправленно редко,но делаю обязательно. Главная цель-проверка наследственности суки(реже кобеля),которая образует или в перспективе образует свое семейство в питомнике. 
Я делала дважды "проверочные" инбридинги 3-2,2-3.
В первом случае результат был очень приличным,помет из 6 щенков по качеству ровный,брака нет.Себе из помета оставила суку-продолжательницу.Собака очень крепкая,с отличным здоровьем. Для инбридинга использовала дочку и внука одной собаки.
Во втором случае делался проверочный инбридинг 3-2 на другую суку.По здоровью проблем не было,но вылезли проблемы в поведении,которые иногда проскакивали в пометах от проверяемой суки.
В результате было принято решение-избегать инбридинга на нее и чрезмерного накопления кровей в родословной.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

ох, вот сколько раз себе говорила - не связывайся с дураками - опытом задавят... Варламова опять пытается оправдаться за вязки с инвалидами, попутно пытаясь задеть чужое разведение. Причем абсолютно не зная ни меня ни моих собак...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Варламова опять пытается оправдаться за вязки с инвалидами


Мне вот всегда было интересно -- чем оправданы такие вязки? Не, понятно, что для широкого круга будут говорить, что все ок, что нет доказательств, что инвалиды, что снимки там супер-пупер. А когда получаются собаки-сулико, виноватого ищут...

----------


## Irka

> ох, вот сколько раз себе говорила - не связывайся с дураками - опытом задавят... Варламова опять пытается оправдаться за вязки с инвалидами, попутно пытаясь задеть чужое разведение. Причем абсолютно не зная ни меня ни моих собак...


А где она вытается? Я на кубань зайти не могу не по ссылке, ни меняя настройки  :0317:  глухо. Скопируй что она там пишет.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> А где она вытается? Я на кубань зайти не могу не по ссылке, ни меняя настройки  глухо. Скопируй что она там пишет.


http://koluchka.forum24.ru/?1-0-0-00...5-0-1421833021 это на колючке.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Мне вот всегда было интересно -- чем оправданы такие вязки? Не, понятно, что для широкого круга будут говорить, что все ок, что нет доказательств, что инвалиды, что снимки там супер-пупер. А когда получаются собаки-сулико, виноватого ищут...


Тань, да ни чем не оправданы! Они на Кубани еще писали : мол лучшее оправдание риска - выставочные победы. Но на фига? Какой ценой? Не понимаю! Я, занимающаяся разведением "шоу" - НЕ ПОНИМАЮ!!! Только мода и стремление повязать с новым привозом. Все. На форуме служебного собаководства им задали вопрос - где служат их собаки. Ответа не последовало... Странно.

----------


## Irka

> это на колючке.


о нет! только не туда.  :0317:  Неужели приятно общаться с душевно больным человеком? Загадил весь форум, как когда то нашу флудилку на лотасе  :Ac: 
Света, зови народ кто смелый, пусть идут сюда. Кусаться не будем

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> о нет! только не туда.  Неужели приятно общаться с душевно больным человеком? Загадил весь форум, как когда то нашу флудилку на лотасе 
> Света, зови народ кто смелый, пусть идут сюда. Кусаться не будем


Это ты про кого?  :Ah: 
Там Татьяна уже зазывала - смелых что-то маловато... 

Я попозже скопирую что мне там отвечают... сказать что я в шоке - ничего не сказать!

----------


## Irka

> Это ты про кого? 
> Там Татьяна уже зазывала - смелых что-то маловато... 
> 
> Я попозже скопирую что мне там отвечают... сказать что я в шоке - ничего не сказать!


А сколько на том форуме идиотов что ты спрашиваешь про кого? :0175:   :Ag: 
Ты знаешь, я пересилила рыготину, прочитала твои посты и еще некоторых. Я полностью на твоей стороне. Считаю ты права в отношении Макато и вязки с ним в питомнике с Лесного. Я думаю, что никакой там не расчет и не результат заводческой продуманной работы, а Уран выщепился совершенно случайно. Иногда у шоу такое бывает, просыпается какой то не плохой по характеру предок, но никогда этого не угадаешь и не просчитаешь. Так же как и не просчитаешь получение неудачных потомков. Особенно в рабочем разведении это очень трудно прогнозировать, намного сложнее, чем получать "экстерьерных". Я посмотрела фото родителей и о\п - тоже в шоке  :Ai:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> А сколько на том форуме идиотов что ты спрашиваешь про кого? 
> Ты знаешь, я пересилила рыготину, прочитала твои посты и еще некоторых. Я полностью на твоей стороне. Считаю ты права в отношении Макато и вязки с ним в питомнике с Лесного. Я думаю, что никакой там не расчет и не результат заводческой продуманной работы, а Уран выщепился совершенно случайно. Иногда у шоу такое бывает, просыпается какой то не плохой по характеру предок, но никогда этого не угадаешь и не просчитаешь. Так же как и не просчитаешь получение неудачных потомков. Особенно в рабочем разведении это очень трудно прогнозировать, намного сложнее, чем получать "экстерьерных". Я посмотрела фото родителей и о\п - тоже в шоке


о, идиотов много! Я спрашиваю про ауткросс и на что можно в данной паре рассчитывать -а мне в ответ, что я завидую и вообще дура и собаки мои в ж...е ходят... Короче я им белое, а они мне - нет, мокрое... :Ag:

----------


## Irka

не доказывай ты ничего никому. А с мнением твоим в отношении этой вязки я согласна. Скорее всего, как принято в вашем лагере, привезли нового кобеля - айда все к нему. У вас как то принято, я заметила, на новенького  :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> У вас как то принято, я заметила, на новенького


ира, оно практически везде и всегда так было принято. И у нас так -- привезли из Г кобеля, перетрухали все что шевелиться, спихнули его дальше, нового привезли. И мало кто не кидался на новенького. У нас не кидались, потому что денег жалели, как правило :Ag:  Как назовут стоимость вязки с новеньким, народ наш прижимистый и прикроет карман и говорит --лучше на месте.
Теперь как-то стало чуть  по-другому, теперь у нас шоушники и свое разведение используют. Но, если честно, чтоб конкретно у кого-то была какая-то продуманная программа -- не знаю таких. Разве что Сосновский, что ГДРами занимается, у него по крайней мере бренд -- крови ГДР

----------


## шрэчка

Всем привет!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

привет!!!!!
Собираемся потихоньку

----------


## Tatjana

Я наконец-то добралась сегодня до дома и инета...



> Всем привет!


Галя, привет!  :Ax: 

Скажи своё веское слово!  :Ad:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> не доказывай ты ничего никому. А с мнением твоим в отношении этой вязки я согласна. Скорее всего, как принято в вашем лагере, привезли нового кобеля - айда все к нему. У вас как то принято, я заметила, на новенького


Я тоже заметила эту тенденцию. Мне же интереснее посмотреть, пощупать, деток увидеть - а потом уже на вязку собираться. Но как правило - не собираюсь :Ag:  потому что слишком много "нащупываю"...  А кому-то все равно - модно и ладно! 
Доказывать я тоже не собираюсь. Мне это не интересно. Хотела получить какую-нибудь информацию, полезную для заводчика - но не выдают секреты блин.... либо нечем делиться вовсе. :0317:

----------


## шрэчка

Галя, привет!  :Ax: 

Скажи своё веское слово!  :Ad: [/QUOTE]
Таня,какое.?Я ж в разведении ноль,галимый потребитель...Так,посижу в сторонке,послушаю...

----------


## шрэчка

как вы копируете?не могу понять.

----------


## Tatjana

> как вы копируете?не могу понять.


Галя, справа есть клавиша "цитата"  - жми туда.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> как вы копируете?не могу понять.


в сообщении которое надо процитировать - нажимаешь кнопку цитата. Она справа. Если надо не все сообщение цитировать - то просто удаляешь лишнее.
Привет, Галь! :Ax:

----------


## шрэчка

> Галя, справа есть клавиша "цитата"  - жми туда.


пробую.ни фига не получается,наверное потому что на планшете. :Ag:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

*шрэчка*
я тоже далеко не ас. Потому и задаю много вопросов. Может они просто кому-то неудобны?

----------


## Tatjana

> Я ж в разведении ноль,галимый потребитель...Так,посижу в сторонке,послушаю...


Ты как раз, как потребитель нам и нужна! :0252:

----------


## Tatjana

> *шрэчка*
> я тоже далеко не ас. Потому и задаю много вопросов. Может они просто кому-то неудобны?


У меня вот тоже есть вопрос. Что формирует знания заводчика? :Ab: 
Вопрос ко всем. Попробуем сформулировать коллективный ответ.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Назрел вопрос - есть у кого-нибудь хороший проверенный посредник для покупки собаки в Германии? Ни немецкого не знаю, ни честного посредника - чтоб щенок не оказался золотым...

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> У меня вот тоже есть вопрос. Что формирует знания заводчика?
> Вопрос ко всем. Попробуем сформулировать коллективный ответ.


Мне кажется - кроме основной базы, знания зоотехнических приемов еще и собственный опыт, потому как невозможно быть заводчиком в теории. Ну и естественно опыт других заводчиков, если таковым поделятся...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Назрел вопрос - есть у кого-нибудь хороший проверенный посредник для покупки собаки в Германии? Ни немецкого не знаю, ни честного посредника - чтоб щенок не оказался золотым...


Диму (порто) ищи.

----------


## RexStaller

Обратись к Диме(порто). 
http://www.gerso.ru/

----------


## Tatjana

> Назрел вопрос - есть у кого-нибудь хороший проверенный посредник для покупки собаки в Германии? Ни немецкого не знаю, ни честного посредника - чтоб щенок не оказался золотым...


Светлана, моё мнение, надо покупать не через посредника, а самой. Воспользоваться переводчиком. Сначала надо подобрать помёты, откуда хотите взять щенка и потом просто писать на е-мейл.
Все хотят продать.
Например, этот наш знаменитый кобель, кто на зигере в этом году младший класс выиграл, он был куплен просто так, на удачу. Владелец, хоть и держал до этого сначала доберманов, а потом немцев, на самом деле только делает первые шаги в породе.

----------


## Tatjana

> Мне кажется - кроме основной базы, знания зоотехнических приемов еще и собственный опыт, потому как невозможно быть заводчиком в теории. Ну и естественно опыт других заводчиков, если таковым поделятся...


Ну какие зоотехнические приёмы? Вот даже теоретически?
У нас в теме как раз есть профессиональный зоотехник. И Лена Павликова ещё прибудет.)

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

*Tatjana*
Решение принято спонтанно - увидела по случайно данной ссылке из множества пар ту, от которой я хочу собаку. Что сука-что кобель, что сочетание кровей - то что доктор прописал! Возможно попробую сама. Наверное Вы правы - так лучше! Правда боюсь, что переводчик мне такого напереводит....поймет ли меня заводчик?

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Ну какие зоотехнические приёмы? Вот даже теоретически?
> У нас в теме как раз есть профессиональный зоотехник. И Лена Павликова ещё прибудет.)


Я чуть позже отвечу - сейчас ухожу. Но, как карлсон, обещаю вернуться!!! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

да попроси у Димы. Он никогда никому не отказывал. Мне рабочика искал (клиенту, правда клиент потом обломился), перелопатил там все, о владельцах все поузнавал.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Ну какие зоотехнические приёмы? Вот даже теоретически?тывает
> У нас в теме как раз есть профессиональный зоотехник. И Лена Павликова ещё прибудет.)


Ну основа - это отбор и подбор племенных животных. При отборе учитываем генотип и фенотип животных, происхождение, экстерьер, конституцию животных. 
Одним из зоотехнических приемов является инбридинг. Я считаю что его использование должно быть максимально аккуратным и продуманным.
Вот как-то так. Но думаю, что америку я не открыла.... :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Светлана Дюкова
Я тут пока не въезжаю как отправлять личные сообщения, если что могу в одноклассниках продублировать.

----------


## Tatjana

> Светлана Дюкова
> Я тут пока не въезжаю как отправлять личные сообщения, если что могу в одноклассниках продублировать.


На ник, что слева в колонке нажимаешь и там открываются личные или вверху в правом углу под добро пожаловать, или в перечне функций, что под шапкой форума. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну основа - это отбор и подбор племенных животных. При отборе учитываем генотип и фенотип животных, происхождение, экстерьер, конституцию животных.


О как! А как определить генотип? А ещё что-нибудь учитывается?

----------


## Елена П

Всем привет!)

----------


## Tatjana

> Всем привет!)


Лена, приветствую! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Но я спать... поздно уже. Всем спокойной ночки! :Aa:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> О как! А как определить генотип? А ещё что-нибудь учитывается?


Я бы учитывала предков, смотрела бы на кого более похожа данная собака, что в массе своей несут родители, бабушки-дедушки. естественно генотип и фенотип тесно переплетаются. Отбор по генотипу осуществляется в принципе по фенотипу. Оцениваются предки и потомки. По-хорошему, в идеале конечно нужна бонитировка. Увы мы ее не имеем. Потому и имеем то что имеем.
Убегаю до вечера. :Aj:

----------


## Милана

Всем привет!!! Я наконец то прорвалась :0301:  :0301:  Регистрация прошла!!!

----------


## Irka

:Ar:  :0190:  Привет! Здорово!

----------


## Tatjana

Не вижу бурных обсуждений!  :Ap: 
Правда и мне некогда. Убегаю... :Ab:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Не вижу бурных обсуждений! 
> Правда и мне некогда. Убегаю...


Все так. Я только с площадки приехала. 
А я вот насчет Светы Дюковой хочу сказать. Незавидная у нее участь :Ag: , как и у всех, кто начинает задумываться о проблемах в породе и способах их избежать. Почему-то такие люди становятся неугодными собственному лагерю. И тут несколько вариантов: либо смириться и быть как все, либо смириться, вести свою какую-то линию, поддеривать тип, который нравится и быть в жопе на выставках. При этом человек постоянно будет сталкиваться с поиском нужного партнера и с трудом его находить, так как собственные требования уже будут-- не только внешние модные характеристики. Скорее всего человек придет к тому, что попробуем приобрести собственного производителя. Если повезет -- он окажется тем, которого хочется видеть. Либо человек его полюбит и не захочет признать его недостатки. Либо прозреет еще раз и снова станет чего-то искать. Возможно, станет пробовать другие линии, возможно ГДР, так как они более соответствуют по внешним характеристикам для шоу-разведения.
Короче, путь, прямо скажем, нелегкий. Его многие прошли уже.

----------


## Irka

я пока занята, некогда писать, не успеваю. Все будет и обсуждения и народ подтянется.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Все так. Я только с площадки приехала. 
> А я вот насчет Светы Дюковой хочу сказать. Незавидная у нее участь, как и у всех, кто начинает задумываться о проблемах в породе и способах их избежать. Почему-то такие люди становятся неугодными собственному лагерю. И тут несколько вариантов: либо смириться и быть как все, либо смириться, вести свою какую-то линию, поддеривать тип, который нравится и быть в жопе на выставках. При этом человек постоянно будет сталкиваться с поиском нужного партнера и с трудом его находить, так как собственные требования уже будут-- не только внешние модные характеристики. Скорее всего человек придет к тому, что попробуем приобрести собственного производителя. Если повезет -- он окажется тем, которого хочется видеть. Либо человек его полюбит и не захочет признать его недостатки. Либо прозреет еще раз и снова станет чего-то искать. Возможно, станет пробовать другие линии, возможно ГДР, так как они более соответствуют по внешним характеристикам для шоу-разведения.
> Короче, путь, прямо скажем, нелегкий. Его многие прошли уже.


Татьян, я не ищу легких путей...и мне пофиг на мнение "несогласных" - главное быть в ладу со своей совестью. А производителей у меня  три. Не без недостатков конечно, но использовать их можно без страха что напортят. Они проверены временем. А жопа на выставках меня не тревожит...пофиг.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

смайликов понаходила, ща попробую будет ли показывать

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

ура, получилось

----------


## Бахира

:0173:  Всем ПРЕВЕД!!!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова



----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Всем ПРЕВЕД!!!


наконец-то! я тут от скуки уже со смайлами беседую :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

хи

----------


## Бахира

Не очень знаю поголовье российских собак, поэтому приятным сюрпризом был случайно увиденный ролик с Бальдрсенс Флэш Фаером:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8HguXYn9cY

Мне очень понравилось.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова



----------


## Бахира

А  можно на этом форуме вставлять ролики картинкой?

----------


## Бахира

Таня, ну ты разошлась)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Это от неча делать)))
Ролик смотрю.

----------


## Tatjana

> Всем ПРЕВЕД!!!


Ну наконец-то!  :0433:

----------


## Tatjana

> смайликов понаходила, ща попробую будет ли показывать


Таня, где взять этот допинг?  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Мы пьём до дна...  :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

А вот с зигера пес этот
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaNS5Z3aZWM

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

тута смайлики смешные

http://smayliki.ru/

----------


## Бахира

> А вот с зигера пес этот


Да, я видела. Интересно, чем его мутпроба отличается от тех, кто получил 5-5 ?

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

ой, не могу от смайлов оторваться))))

----------


## Бахира

Кстати, там еще есть ролик с мутпробы Главной, кажется, финской выставки. Так там такой непривычный фигурант, я аж вздрогнула: он лысый с хохляцким чубом)))! Кстати. это одна из немногих работ фигуранта на шоу выставке, где очень приличные дорожки.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Так там такой непривычный фигурант, я аж вздрогнула: он лысый с хохляцким чубом)))!


прикольно, я где-то видела фигуранта черного.

----------


## Tatjana

> Не очень знаю поголовье российских собак, поэтому приятным сюрпризом был случайно увиденный ролик с Бальдрсенс Флэш Фаером:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8HguXYn9cY
> 
> Мне очень понравилось.


Сердце собаки на 5 баллов, анатомия на 2!  :Ab: 
Была уверена, что что-то накопаю в происхождении. Так и есть. Конечно происхождение у него - это алес. Инбридинг на инбридинге...
Но материнская линия  - собаки старых кровей и вот эта дамочка из самого низа, который я всегда считаю определяющим: Fee vom Weihert&#252;rchen имеет замечательные крови, на которых базируются и современные рабочие собаки! В том числе там и Bodo vom Lierberg.Вот так вот!
Интересно этого кобеля многие питомники использовали и используют в своём разведении?

----------


## Бахира

> Интересно этого кобеля многие питомники использовали и используют в своём разведении?


Ха, я так и знала про анатомию)))! Но: если бы процентов 80 шоу овчарок так работали на площадке, копий бы о том, куда скатилась порода, было бы гораздо меньше.
Про потомство не знаю, пороюсь... Тоже интересно. На выставках он в головке ринга.

----------


## Tatjana

Это просто проверка, ставится ли видео окном:




 :Ap:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Но: если бы процентов 80 шоу овчарок так работали на площадке, копий бы о том, куда скатилась порода, было бы гораздо меньше.


Где б ты это ни написала -- скажут: вот если бы мы рабоооотали!!!! Все ж уверены, что надо жить на площадке, чтобы собака работала. И тогда б они сразу заработали.

----------


## Бахира

И КАК поставить окном??? Что нажимать???

----------


## Tatjana

Вау, у меня получилось видео поставить!  :0433: 
Короче обьясняю. Видео можно поставить только с ютуба:
[youtube (]K8HguXYn9cY [/youtube(] Только надо убрать круглые скобки красного цвета. Если я в сообщении скобки уберу, то тогда не будут видны теги.
Например ссылка на видео: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8HguXYn9cY
Её код: K8HguXYn9cY надо вставить между тегами.

Ля-ля-ля!

----------


## Бахира

*Таня Кудряшова*
Отвратительный осадок остался от "общения" на Колючке с Ястребом. Чего мы хотим от рядовых владельцев, если, можно сказать "первая скрипка" в руководстве породой откровенно пренебрежительно отзывается о дрессировке???

----------


## Tatjana

> *Таня Кудряшова*
> Отвратительный осадок остался от "общения" на Колючке с Ястребом. Чего мы хотим от рядовых владельцев, если, можно сказать "первая скрипка" в руководстве породой откровенно пренебрежительно отзывается о дрессировке???


А какой пост он занимает?

----------


## Бахира

*Tatjana* Ничегошеньки не поняла про теги (((... Я, вообще, туплю в общении с  компьютером...

----------


## Бахира

> А какой пост он занимает?


Думаю, Светлана Дюкова ответит.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> *Таня Кудряшова*
> Отвратительный осадок остался от "общения" на Колючке с Ястребом. Чего мы хотим от рядовых владельцев, если, можно сказать "первая скрипка" в руководстве породой откровенно пренебрежительно отзывается о дрессировке???


Как раз-таки рядовые владельцы и идут на площадки, потому что выставки-выставками, а всем рядовым, живущим в городе, хочется иметь послушную собаку. Поэтому осадок у них остается... Только тогда говорят обычно -- что они сами виноваты: не туда пошли, не так вырастили. Замкнутый круг, никто не хочет признавать, что проблемы в разведении.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Ля-ля-ля!


"Мои" смайлики?

----------


## Tatjana

> *Tatjana* Ничегошеньки не поняла про теги (((... Я, вообще, туплю в общении с  компьютером...


Первый тег: [youtube  :0218:  ]
Второй тег: [/youtube  :0218: ]
Ну без смайлов естественно))). Если я смайлы уберу, то будет просто белый квадрат и вы не увидите теги, т.к. система автоматом читает и превращает в окно видео. :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> "Мои" смайлики?


Ну конечно!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

как по мне так без разницы -- окном то видео или ссылкой.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Ну конечно!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

А меня еще на колючке прикололо как за какой-то изюм кобелям готовы простить горбы и ласты)))))

----------


## Tatjana

> А меня еще на колючке прикололо как за какой-то изюм кобелям готовы простить горбы и ласты)))))


Таняяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя, мне не оторваться!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Я все представляла -- если в кучу г-на насыпать изюма, оно перестанет быть г-ном?))))

----------


## Tatjana

Аня видать с головой погрузилась в попытку поставить видео окном.

----------


## Бахира

Че-то я про изюм пропустила...

----------


## Tatjana

> Я все представляла -- если в кучу г-на насыпать изюма, оно перестанет быть г-ном?))))


Жгём не по-детски!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Че-то я про изюм пропустила...


в инбридингах Дюкову учили.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

А еще что ласты и связки это типа наживное, не генетическое...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

А еще что звезда во лбу должна гореть

----------


## Бахира

Мне показалось очень милым...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова



----------


## Tatjana

> Мне показалось очень милым...

----------


## Бахира

Вот злые вы ...А она тоже хочет быть любимой и счастливой... :Aa:

----------


## Елена П

Флэш керунг

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWN8XmhC4jY

----------


## Tatjana

Елена, доброй ночи!
Что интересно не так было...

О, у меня всё поставилось!

----------


## Елена П

Таня, я исправила. Но получилась только ссылка.

----------


## Бахира

> Флэш керунг


О! Те же проблемы, что у моего! Интересно, владелица сменила тренера (и методику) впоследствии?

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот злые вы ...А она тоже хочет быть любимой и счастливой...


Мы сегодня чёт весёлые!  :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, я исправила. Но получилась только ссылка.


А попробуйте ещё раз, гляну что не так.

----------


## Tatjana

Ничего серьёзного сегодня не идёт...

----------


## Romanenko14

> У меня вот тоже есть вопрос. Что формирует знания заводчика?
> Вопрос ко всем. Попробуем сформулировать коллективный ответ.


Не простой вопрос. Попробую описать свои представления о заводчике, когда была в самом начале пути.
Во-первых я была уверена, что заводчик всегда работает на своих матках - из поколения в поколение. При просмотре происхождения интересующей меня собаки, отдавала предпочтение собакам, имеющим по материнской стороне хотя-бы 2-3 генерации из одного питомника. 
Почему? Наверное потому, что матки являются базой питомника и если заводчик оставляет себе суку-продолжательницу, значит он удовлетворён её основными качествами. 
Во-вторых всегда думала, что заводчик должен иметь знания истории породы, её происхождении, назначении, что было ключевым в становлении. 
В третьих - всегда ожидала, что заводчик знаком с племенным делом, зоотехнией, ветеринарией  и генетикой.
Мои представления строились на том, что заводчик: 1.знает всю "подноготную" своих маток; 2. понимает, по каким критериям оценивать маток и потомство; 3. может прогнозировать и объективно оценивать "риски" в разведении (как пример- тот же тесный инбридинг).

----------


## Света

Смотрите в каком возрасте повязали суку
http://www.working-dog.eu/breed/working-dog-53327
Суке уже 8 лет, в этом году будет 9 
вязка первая.
Кто в каком возрасте вяжет своих сук первый раз?

----------


## Irka

> О! Те же проблемы, что у моего! Интересно, владелица сменила тренера (и методику) впоследствии?


просто сменила место (стадион) и фигуранта на керунге. Возможно, упущение в тренинге, не доработали этот момент со сменой мест. Но и при работе на своего фигуранта мне не показалась собака сильно уверенной. Он мне напомнил моего шоу-кобеля, который работал очень похоже и хватка была хорошая полная и плотная, с виду казалось что он сильный и смелый. Но я то знала, что это не так. Конечно, если с теперяшними собаками сравнить он бы казался огого! Как и Флэш сейчас на фоне остальных выглядит героем. Но лично для меня как то не очень. Хочется лучше  :Ag:

----------


## Irka

> Смотрите в каком возрасте повязали суку
> http://www.working-dog.eu/breed/working-dog-53327
> Суке уже 8 лет, в этом году будет 9 
> вязка первая.
> Кто в каком возрасте вяжет своих сук первый раз?


а ты уверена, что это 1я вязка? Может быть просто нет в базе сведений о других пометах.

----------


## Света

> а ты уверена, что это 1я вязка? Может быть просто нет в базе сведений о других пометах.


Да, первая.Хозяин повязал чтоб себе щенка оставить.

----------


## Бахира

> просто сменила место (стадион) и фигуранта на керунге. Возможно, упущение в тренинге, не доработали этот момент со сменой мест. Но и при работе на своего фигуранта мне не показалась собака сильно уверенной. Он мне напомнил моего шоу-кобеля, который работал очень похоже и хватка была хорошая полная и плотная, с виду казалось что он сильный и смелый. Но я то знала, что это не так. Конечно, если с теперяшними собаками сравнить он бы казался огого! Как и Флэш сейчас на фоне остальных выглядит героем. Но лично для меня как то не очень. Хочется лучше


Я же пишу о впечатлении от работы *нынешней шоу* овчарки. Не сравниваю с рабочими, прекрасно понимая, что это не сравнимо. Просто последующие ролики (после керунга), где Флэш работает с РАЗНЫМИ фигурантами, показывает совсем другое поведение. Вот мне и интересно, чья методика помогла убрать нервы.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я же пишу о впечатлении от работы *нынешней шоу* овчарки. Не сравниваю с рабочими, прекрасно понимая, что это не сравнимо. Просто последующие ролики (после керунга), где Флэш работает с РАЗНЫМИ фигурантами, показывает совсем другое поведение. Вот мне и интересно, чья методика помогла убрать нервы.


А где посмотреть ролики с другой работой?

----------


## Irka

да я тоже с рабочими и не сравниваю. Показывает такое поведение потому что не совсем уверен в себе. Тренировка это одно, даже с разными фигурантами, соревнования - другое. На них все косяки и вылезают, все недостатки характера. Можно отлично подготовить собаку, вымуштровать и вылизать работу до тошноты. Выйдешь на соревнования - и оно полезло, пусть еле заметно, но заметно все равно.

----------


## Татьян@

> Смотрите в каком возрасте повязали суку


Сука выступающая,закончила спортивную карьеру,пора эстафету передавать.Если здоровая,с хорошими инстинктами и при наличии хорошего ветеринара рядом,то все может получиться.

----------


## Tatjana

> Не простой вопрос. Попробую описать свои представления о заводчике, когда была в самом начале пути.
> Во-первых я была уверена, что заводчик всегда работает на своих матках - из поколения в поколение. При просмотре происхождения интересующей меня собаки, отдавала предпочтение собакам, имеющим по материнской стороне хотя-бы 2-3 генерации из одного питомника. 
> Почему? Наверное потому, что матки являются базой питомника и если заводчик оставляет себе суку-продолжательницу, значит он удовлетворён её основными качествами. 
> Во-вторых всегда думала, что заводчик должен иметь знания истории породы, её происхождении, назначении, что было ключевым в становлении. 
> В третьих - всегда ожидала, что заводчик знаком с племенным делом, зоотехнией, ветеринарией  и генетикой.
> Мои представления строились на том, что заводчик: 1.знает всю "подноготную" своих маток; 2. понимает, по каким критериям оценивать маток и потомство; 3. может прогнозировать и объективно оценивать "риски" в разведении (как пример- тот же тесный инбридинг).


Я бы сюда добавила, что заводчик служебной породы должен сам обучать своих собак, которых использует в разведении. Сук - определённо.

----------


## Tatjana

> Сука выступающая,закончила спортивную карьеру,пора эстафету передавать.Если здоровая,с хорошими инстинктами и при наличии хорошего ветеринара рядом,то все может получиться.


Приветствую! :Ax: 

Но риски, конечно есть.

----------


## Бахира

> да я тоже с рабочими и не сравниваю. Показывает такое поведение потому что не совсем уверен в себе. Тренировка это одно, даже с разными фигурантами, соревнования - другое. На них все косяки и вылезают, все недостатки характера. Можно отлично подготовить собаку, вымуштровать и вылизать работу до тошноты. Выйдешь на соревнования - и оно полезло, пусть еле заметно, но заметно все равно.


Согласна на 100%. Но процент шоуников, участвующих в соревнованиях, тем более, по ИПО - мизерный. Я исхожу из того, что в целом собака справляется с той нагрузкой, которую ей "предоставляют" и управляема при этом.

----------


## Бахира

> А где посмотреть ролики с другой работой?


Я набрала кличку + видео в гугле.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я набрала кличку + видео в гугле.


Это вы их клички знаете, я-то нет. :Ap: 
На Флеш у меня открывается что угодно, только не собака.

----------


## Irka

> Согласна на 100%. Но процент шоуников, участвующих в соревнованиях, тем более, по ИПО - мизерный. Я исхожу из того, что в целом собака справляется с той нагрузкой, которую ей "предоставляют" и управляема при этом.


я не про ИПО, а ту же муть или керунг. Без разницы куда вышла собака. Несомненно Флеш выделяется среди современных шоу. И занимаются с ним это видно.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> я не про ИПО, а ту же муть или керунг. Без разницы куда вышла собака. Несомненно Флеш выделяется среди современных шоу. И занимаются с ним это видно.


Мутью занимаются со всеми перед выходом, не верю, когда говорят, что мы ни-ни, совсем не занимаемся. Неправда это. Просто и муть не каждому под силу. Причем, пропадают на тех эе стадионах поболе чем мы или фигурантов на дом зовут.

----------


## Irka

> Просто и муть не каждому под силу. Причем, пропадают на тех эе стадионах поболе чем мы или фигурантов на дом зовут.


Так и я о том говорю. Что даже выход на муть или керунг для собаки является непреодолимым барьером, чтобы справиться с нервами.

----------


## Милана

> О!  Интересно, владелица сменила тренера (и методику) впоследствии?


Насколько я знаю, они сменили тренера. занимаются сейчас с Соколовым, а он работает с Томми Ванхала, регулярно посещает занятия финской школы фигурантов в Ярославле, кто его знает, дает о его работе очень хорошие отзывы

----------


## Бахира

> я не про ИПО,


Вы выше вели речь о соревнованиях и "вскрытии" там проблем, завуалированных тренингом. Вот в связи с чем я упомянула ИПО. Потому что по сложности ИПО просто несопоставимо с ОКД-ЗКС.

----------


## Бахира

*Tatjana* https://www.google.md/?gws_rd=ssl#q=...h+fire+youtube

----------


## Бахира

*Милана* Спасибо за инфу! С Соколовым собака работает абсолютно по другому.

----------


## RexStaller

А я предлагаю всё-таки поговорить о том,к чему привело разделение породы,какая собака может устраивать в массе пользователя,и возможны ли вообще реальные точки соприкосновения по этому вопросу для сторонников разных популяций.

----------


## Tatjana

> А я предлагаю всё-таки поговорить о том,к чему привело разделение породы,какая собака может устраивать в массе пользователя,и возможны ли вообще реальные точки соприкосновения по этому вопросу для сторонников разных популяций.


Рита, с какой стороны на это всё смотреть? Наверное вряд ли кто оспорит мнение, что пользователя на сегодня в первую очередь устроит просто здоровая немецкая овчарка. Функциональность и психика - это тоже здоровье.
Мы тут с Вадимом как-то обсуждали, что например, саблистость сейчас просматривается и у н.о.РР. 
Люди в большинстве своём не понимают, что такое правильное строение. С форумов потоками идёт лжеинформация. 
Пользователь воспринимает картинку. А потом, как повезёт, куда вырулит его кинологический путь.
В РР тоже перегибов достаточно.

----------


## Irka

> Вы выше вели речь о соревнованиях и "вскрытии" там проблем, завуалированных тренингом. Вот в связи с чем я упомянула ИПО. Потому что по сложности ИПО просто несопоставимо с ОКД-ЗКС.


да я так выразилась неудачно.  :Aa: Имела ввиду под словом "соревнования", любое публичное выступление. А это может быть и выставка  (по сути это тоже соревнования) и керунг. Конечно, ни отечественные нормативы и никакие выходы на муть и керунг не сопоставимы с ИПО, я их и не равняю. Но ведь согласитесь, что если собака не справляется в более благоприятных условиях и при мягких требованиях, то в сложных ей будет еще труднее.

----------


## RexStaller

Тань,а что такое здоровая? Вот по анатомии даже. Есть стандарт,и есть собаки из разных популяций,которые будут соответствовать основам стандарта и быть вполне функциональными.Пользователь,понятно,ведется на рекламу.Но любой общественный форум может внести свою лепту в изменение информационного потока.

----------


## Бахира

> Наверное вряд ли кто оспорит мнение, что пользователя на сегодня в первую очередь устроит просто здоровая немецкая овчарка.


Это во "второй заход", если он наступит (((. У нас обывателю при покупке щенка даже в голову не придет, что щенок может быть не здоров ФИЗИЧЕСКИ. Речь ведут только о том, сделаны ли прививки. И здесь полагаются исключительно на порядочность продавца (словом заводчик я их назвать не могу). И, вот только столкнувшись с проблемами, следующую собаку (если, вообще она будет, эта следующая), обыватель будет интересоваться именно ЗДОРОВЬЕМ родителей и их потомства.

----------


## Бахира

> да я так выразилась неудачно. Имела ввиду под словом "соревнования", любое публичное выступление.


Вот! ))) Мы выражаемся неудачно, а шоу лагерь моментально за это "цепляется"!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Обыватель априори считает что все, что написано про немецкую овчарку в книжках -- и должно быть в ней. Обывателю не безразличен внешний вид, кстати. Вот сколько по объявкам звонят обыватели, все спрашивают про окрас, про то крупные ли родители (любят крупных), про экстерьер большинство ничего не понимает. Многие считают что присаженный зад (так они и выражаются) есть норма для немецкой овчарки и этим она отличается от восточника. У обывателя формируется мнение у внешнем виде собаки исходя из кино или из того, что они видят. Больше всего собак они видят на выставках, оттуда и мнение.

----------


## Милана

Немножко пошалю со смайликами

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Считаю, что заводчикам нельзя ориентироваться на обывателя, обыватель примет то, на что сформируется мода. Иначе придется разводить крупных, красиво окрашенных со скошенными задами и удивлять этого обывателя, что то что внешне красиво, внутренне совсем не овчарка.
Есть другой вид обывателя. который приходит на площадки, там смотрит и уже оценивает по работе и говорит -- хочу вот от этого кобеля (суки). есть обыватели-друзья, которые к тебе приезжают, смотрят собак и  тоже выбирают от кого хотят щенка. Обыватели они такие, не профессионалы, не надо для них разводить собак, надо просто разводить собак, отвечающих породным характеристикам.

----------


## RexStaller

Про анатомию кстати,большинство обычных людей не приветствуют сильно заугленный зад и горбы. А вот на размеры,костяк и окрас падкие почти все.Даже те,кто покупает собак для службы,хотя казалось бы,что это их должно интересовать в последнюю очередь.Люди хотят видеть презентабельную внешне собаку,это факт.

----------


## Милана

> Вот! ))) Мы выражаемся неудачно, а шоу лагерь моментально за это "цепляется"!


Ой, сейчас цепляну  

(смайлики действительно крутые, никак оторваться не могу)

----------


## Irka

> А я предлагаю всё-таки поговорить о том,к чему привело разделение породы,какая собака может устраивать в массе пользователя,и возможны ли вообще реальные точки соприкосновения по этому вопросу для сторонников разных популяций.


пользователи все разные. Тут недавно к моей подруге с шоу пришли покупатели за щенком. Она спрашивает что вы хотите от собаки, для чего берете и т.п. Они самые простые, никогда собак не держали, короче лохи лохами. И никто им мозги не пудрил. Сказали мы ходили по выставкам посмотреть что нам понравится, увидели вашу собаку и поняли хотим такую. И тоже хотим участвовать на выставках. Увидели и сразу сами захотели! И им понравилось что она горбатая и жопа низкая и ноги ластами - ну все понравилось, теперь ждут от нее щенка  :0188:  А ты говоришь простому что надо.  :Ag:  Кому что, всем надо что то свое.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Вот у меня обыватель один был интересный. Из деревни. Пару раз уже брал овчарок и отдавал -- не охраняли ему участок. Потом приехал к нам на площадку, посмотрел, говорит -- вот такую бы я хотел (на бунта, но бунт еще совсем молоденький был). Потом у нас были соревы, опять приехал, смотрел собак в итоге купил себе суку рр. Ей уже 3 года. Довольный всем. Не дрессирует, на выставки не водит, просто собака у него для охраны двора. Привозил правда пару раз на площадку, нормальная собака, будто сто раз ездила. А! И на выставку один раз привозил (я уговорила, чтоб оценка была). Приехал, походил с ней по рингу в перерыве, потом вышел и нормально так выставил))), отгреб свой оч. хор и поехал в свою деревню.

----------


## Tatjana

> Ой, сейчас цепляну  
> 
> (смайлики действительно крутые, никак оторваться не могу)


Я вчера тоже не могла оторваться!

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань,а что такое здоровая? Вот по анатомии даже. Есть стандарт,и есть собаки из разных популяций,которые будут соответствовать основам стандарта и быть вполне функциональными.Пользователь,понятно,ведется на рекламу.Но любой общественный форум может внести свою лепту в изменение информационного потока.


Рит, не могу обьяснить, но почему-то меня особо не тянет спорить с тобой.  :Ad: 
Даже если в чём-то есть разногласия, то в глобальном масштабе мы в одной лодке! 
Давай определимся, кого мы будем считать пользователем, а кого специалистом? Твои предложения?

----------


## RexStaller

Породные характеристики каждый понимает по своему.Кстати,вот будет интересно сравнить по результатам вирт-смотра то,как видят одних и тех же собак разные судьи.Можно будет потом даже проанализировать.
Вообще,на мой взгляд,в массе обычная,средняя немецкая овчарка должна быть немного выше среднего роста(не мелкой),крепкой,с выразительной головой,интересно окрашена(не блеклая), с крепкими мышцами,упругая, с ровной или может чуть-чуть только напряженной спиной,обязательно с крепкими ногами,она должна быть способна расти без всяких спец.препаратов.Она должна легко прыгать,иметь уравновешенный и достаточно подвижный темперамент(сангвиник),она должна иметь инстинкты немного выше среднего,скажем так-легко освоить ОКД-ЗКС,и при желании владельца быть способной сдать ИПО-3.А еще она должна иметь хорошее здоровье,это обязательно.
Есть все что шевелится ну или почти все что шевелится,иметь чистую кожу и здоровые уши.

----------


## Милана

> Про анатомию кстати,большинство обычных людей не приветствуют сильно заугленный зад и горбы.


Кстати, очень многие люди еще обращают внимание на х-образные ножки у щенков, постоянно спрашивают - норма ли это. К нам на выставку привезли из Орла на продажу щенков, в объявлении было написано - элитное разведение. А щенки - смотришь на них, а им жить не хочется, ножки заплетаются,горбатенькие, худенькие, не играют. Ну, я же не выдержала, пошла выяснять суть "элитности"  данного помета. Оказалось - один из родителей просто в Молдавии закрыл интера нескольких стран. Но народ не особенно ввелся на этих щенов, а наоборот интересовались у нас - здоровы ли они. Действительно, жалко было этих животных :Ai:

----------


## Tatjana

> Обыватели они такие, не профессионалы, не надо для них разводить собак, надо просто разводить собак, отвечающих породным характеристикам.


Так у каждого лагеря своё представление о породных характеристиках.

----------


## Tatjana

> Породные характеристики каждый понимает по своему.Кстати,вот будет интересно сравнить по результатам вирт-смотра то,как видят одних и тех же собак разные судьи.Можно будет потом даже проанализировать.
> Вообще,на мой взгляд,в массе обычная,средняя немецкая овчарка должна быть немного выше среднего роста(не мелкой),крепкой,с выразительной головой,интересно окрашена(не блеклая), с крепкими мышцами,упругая, с ровной или может чуть-чуть только напряженной спиной,обязательно с крепкими ногами,она должна быть способна расти без всяких спец.препаратов.Она должна легко прыгать,иметь уравновешенный и достаточно подвижный темперамент(сангвиник),она должна иметь инстинкты немного выше среднего,скажем так-легко освоить ОКД-ЗКС,и при желании владельца быть способной сдать ИПО-3.А еще она должна иметь хорошее здоровье,это обязательно.
> Есть все что шевелится ну или почти все что шевелится,иметь чистую кожу и здоровые уши.


Идеально!


Рита, я из кожи лезу таких разводить!

----------


## RexStaller

Естественно,есть другие категории пользователей,скажем так,это спецы.
Их уже не устроит полностью средняя добротная собака.Это для спорта или для выставок.Или для конкретного вида службы.
Я вообще против,чтобы служебную породу разводили чисто для выставок ,это неправильно.Но спрос на этих собак есть,поэтому таких собак будут разводить.

----------


## Милана

> Породные характеристики каждый понимает по своему.Кстати,вот будет интересно сравнить по результатам вирт-смотра то,как видят одних и тех же собак разные судьи.Можно будет потом даже проанализировать.
> Вообще,на мой взгляд,в массе обычная,средняя немецкая овчарка должна быть немного выше среднего роста(не мелкой),крепкой,с выразительной головой,интересно окрашена(не блеклая), с крепкими мышцами,упругая, с ровной или может чуть-чуть только напряженной спиной,обязательно с крепкими ногами,она должна быть способна расти без всяких спец.препаратов.Она должна легко прыгать,иметь уравновешенный и достаточно подвижный темперамент(сангвиник),она должна иметь инстинкты немного выше среднего,скажем так-легко освоить ОКД-ЗКС,и при желании владельца быть способной сдать ИПО-3.А еще она должна иметь хорошее здоровье,это обязательно.
> Есть все что шевелится ну или почти все что шевелится,иметь чистую кожу и здоровые уши.


Примерно такая



это шутка. а так даже не знаю что добавить. Здоровая и вменяемая)))) И с прекрасным аппетитом))))

----------


## Tatjana

> И им понравилось что она горбатая и жопа низкая и ноги ластами - ну все понравилось, теперь ждут от нее щенка  А ты говоришь простому что надо.  Кому что, всем надо что то свое.


Что называется из песни слов не выкинешь!


Слушайте, у меня есть предложение! Давайте создадим две темы, куда будем ставить только фото собак, без обсуждения или с обсуждением. Просто такие фото, которые мы считаем олицетворением правильной немецкой овчарки! 
Вот и будет инфо для обывателя или пользователя.
Что думаете?

----------


## Irka

> Вот! ))) Мы выражаемся неудачно, а шоу лагерь моментально за это "цепляется"!


да если захотят то прицепятся к чему угодно  :Ag:  Мы же тут не писатели и не претендуем на классику слога. Свободное общение, форма изложения у всех разная, как и мировосприятие. Пусть цепляются, будет о чем поговорить  :Ag:

----------


## Бахира

Хм... не знаю... На любое фото шоу собаки последует "раздрай" со стороны РРшников. Шоуники на фото рабочей собаки либо не отреагируют, либо тот же "раздрай". Кроме того, возникает проблема этичности обсуждения чужих собак...

----------


## Irka

> К нам на выставку привезли из Орла на продажу щенков, в объявлении было написано - элитное разведение. А щенки - смотришь на них, а им жить не хочется, ножки заплетаются,горбатенькие, худенькие, не играют. Ну, я же не выдержала, пошла выяснять суть "элитности"  данного помета. Оказалось - один из родителей просто в Молдавии закрыл интера нескольких стран. Но народ не особенно ввелся на этих щенов, а наоборот интересовались у нас - здоровы ли они. Действительно, жалко было этих животных


а кто это был? (хоть в личку напиши). Еще и в Молдавии закрыли чего то  :Af:  :0227:

----------


## Милана

> а кто это был? (хоть в личку напиши). Еще и в Молдавии закрыли чего то


Ир, не напишу. кличку не запоминала. А в Молдавии обычно и закрывают интеров 3-4 стран не выходя в ринг. Только денежку плати.  По моему, РКФ даже перестало оформлять такие документы.

----------


## Irka

> Ир, не напишу. кличку не запоминала. А в Молдавии обычно и закрывают интеров 3-4 стран не выходя в ринг. Только денежку плати.  По моему, РКФ даже перестало оформлять такие документы.


это понятно. Просто интересно кто у нас такой ушлый в городе  :Ag:  Да и по выращиванию тоже... Я только одних заводчиков знаю, которые плохо выращивают, да и щенки у них сами по себе как ты описываешь, ни играть не хотят, ни бегать, какие то унылые вечно, причем каждый помет. Неужели они еще и чемпионство себе купили??  :Ap:  Прикол!

----------


## Милана

Ир. это было в ноябре, щенкам было около 2 месяцев.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Опять про обывателя. Если, например, в России, Украине, странах евросоюза рабочие овчарки уже совсем не редкость, то нашим самым старшим по 5-6 лет и у нас их по пальцам можно до сих пор пересчитать. Естественно люди их не видят, а образ немецкой овчарки у них сформирован выставками и фильмами, где шоу почти поголовно. Вот они и считают именно таких правильными. Конечно, они тоже хотят, чтоб они были здоровы, умны и беспроблемны в уходе. Откуда им знать,что ноги те могут заплетаться или уши не вставать сами. Но правда у нас особо крутых-то и нету. Так, местное разведение, построенное на старых шоу-кровях и, как правило, проблем-то и не возникает -- ну не чемпионы, людям это в общем-то пофигу. На выставки с овчарками у нас ездят те, кого я вытащу, а нет, так и не ездят. А как я сейчас особо не езжу, так и никто не ездит. У нас нет фанатов выставок среди владельцев НО. Ну сводят раз-другой, когда в городе нашем проводятся.
В последнее время были звонки, когда у людей было пожелание -- чтоб с ровной спиной, видно были проблемы с прежними собаками. А так людям по большому счету все равно -- в дипломах и титулах они ничего не понимают, многие ветпаспорт считают документом))) И овчарки для них все, если уши стоят да хвосты не крючком. Щенка обычно выбирают самого крупного.
Это я о простых обывателях. Если же человек уже ищет для выставок и разведения или для дрессировок -- он уже не очень простой обыватель.

----------


## Tatjana

> Хм... не знаю... На любое фото шоу собаки последует "раздрай" со стороны РРшников. Шоуники на фото рабочей собаки либо не отреагируют, либо тот же "раздрай". Кроме того, возникает проблема этичности обсуждения чужих собак...


А мы будем профессиональны и не позволим скатиться до дилетанства.
 :Ad:

----------


## Бахира

Просто мне нравится, решила и вам показать: это моя одесская подруга и её РР длинница:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTBi...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Просто мне нравится, решила и вам показать: это моя одесская подруга и её РР длинница:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTBi...ature=youtu.be


Шикарная пара. Получила удовольствие.

----------


## Irka

> Это я о простых обывателях. Если же человек уже ищет для выставок и разведения или для дрессировок -- он уже не очень простой обыватель.


Тань, вот я тебе говорю к подруге недавно совсем, буквально на днях пришли самые что ни на есть простые. Интернет они не читают, нигде никогда ни на какой площадке не были. Торкнуло в бошку хочу овчарку и пошли на выставку. Увидели суку моей подруги и им понравилось. Хотят целенаправленно для участия в выставках взять собаку. А до этого никогда собак не было породистых. Народ разный. Дрессировкой гораздо меньше хотят заниматься, чем выставками. В основном люди заняты работой и семьей, но хочется каких то развлечений, но только чтоб не напряжно было и не отрывало много времени. Захотели - пошли позанимались хендлингом, на выставку сходили как на пикник. Это не по 2-3 раза в неделю убиваться на площадке в любую погоду. Для этого нужен определенный стимул, амбиции, образ жизни.

----------


## Милана

> Просто мне нравится, решила и вам показать: это моя одесская подруга и её РР длинница:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTBi...ature=youtu.be





Сплошной позитив от такой работы :0301:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Ира, так я ж про то и говорю -- какую увидели, такая и понравилась. Ну и понятно раз пришли на выставку, так и  тоже захотели туда же. Многим же выставочная тусня нравится, хоть какая-то в жизни отдушина. Да еще и делать особо ничего не надо -- отдадут собаку хендлеру и будут кубок ждать)))
А вот когда они щенка возьмут, да обожгутся, тогда будут думать -- надо ли им ради этой выставки собаку выхаживать, уши клеить, лекарства для ног покупать. а может им повезет и ничего не надо будет делать и тогда они нам с тобой скажут -- что все мы врем, что собаки шоу здоровые и нормальные и красивые и само то, что надо.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

У меня вот сейчас занимается парень с собакой, длинником. Он правда его не покупал, а подобрал на улице. У них сука была, тоже подобранная (они люди такие добрые очень), сначала  суку водил дрессировать, но она у них убежала в итоге. Он ее искал, не нашел, зато кобеля подобрал. Пришел с кобелем, кобель сложный довольно, первая задача была просто бытовое послушание собаке сделать и все, чтоб на поводке можно было гулять без вырывания рук и простые команды для жизни. Но он как раз попал в то время, когда у меня две собаки к БХ готовились -- одна рр, другая шоу-раб. Когда он увидел, как мы за два-три занятия их вывели в положение рядом с концентрацией, сказал -- я тоже так хочу! Начали работать. Но. конечно же, там далеко все не просто оказалось. Он сейчас тоже будет БХ сдавать, но он сам понимает, что нет сравнения, хотя занимались одинако и одинаковое время. Я его еще с собой в Минск свозила на площадку. И теперь он точно знает, какую выбрал бы собаку себе, если б покупать пришлось... Хотя собака у него в общем-то не и самых плохих. Кусается, кстати, очень прилично, с желанием, хватка полная, борьбу показывает хорошую, агрессивен в меру, характер в нем есть и он не утрированный, метр, кстати, с места с запасом прыгает, как кошка -- мягко, будто взлетает. Но у человека есть возможность сравнить.

----------


## Tatjana

> Просто мне нравится, решила и вам показать: это моя одесская подруга и её РР длинница:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTBi...ature=youtu.be


Вот какие молодцы! Тоже получила удовольствие от просмотра :Ay: 
Но мне всегда мешает музыка и с аппортировкой не всё айс! :Ap:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> и с аппортировкой не всё айс!


Вот эти профи, вечно найдут к чему придраться :Ap:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Всем привет. Татьяне огромное спасибо за возможность приземления.

----------


## Tatjana

> Всем привет. Татьяне огромное спасибо за возможность приземления.


Приветствую! :Ax: 
Да как не приютить? Рады Вам! Вот пережидаем дружно, пока Кубань наладится!

----------


## Бахира

> Но мне всегда мешает музыка и с аппортировкой не всё айс!


Не, там всё айс. Таня (кстати, тоже ТАНЯ!!!) просто делала то,что считала нужным в тот момент, она знает,что снимают, но на показуху не работает.

----------


## Бахира

Кстати, там пополнение))) из того "УЖАСНО ВЫРАЩЕННОГО" (помните, на Кубанском?) по мнению шоу специалистов помета:

----------


## Romanenko14

> Я бы сюда добавила, что заводчик служебной породы должен сам обучать своих собак, которых использует в разведении. Сук - определённо.


Заводчик служебных собак - конечно. Полностью согласна с тобой.

----------


## Romanenko14

> Хм... не знаю... На любое фото шоу собаки последует "раздрай" со стороны РРшников. Шоуники на фото рабочей собаки либо не отреагируют, либо тот же "раздрай". Кроме того, возникает проблема этичности обсуждения чужих собак...


Могу поставить своих собак и любое обсуждение - приветствуется, поскольку интересны мнения разных людей.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Могу поставить своих собак и любое обсуждение - приветствуется, поскольку интересны мнения разных людей.


Аналогично. От мнения участников форума моим собакам хуже не будет, а на правду обижаются лишь дураки. А вот мне лично для "отрезвления" было бы полезно послушать мнение других людей - потому что очки очень быстро розовеют, а для заводчика это огромный минус. Короче я за!

----------


## RexStaller

У нас уже поступили первые результаты экспертизы рабочих классов(от одного эксперта).Вэлкам смотреть,предлагаю обсудить,судья думаю,не обидится.Надеюсь,в ближайшие дни поступит описание и от другого эксперта,можно будет сравнить.Чьи-то собаки там есть(и мои тоже),кто-то просто согласен или не согласен со взглядами судьи.Первый судья,что предоставил результаты,дал полную характеристику класса и объяснение своих приоритетов,за что ему бооольшое спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> У нас уже поступили первые результаты экспертизы рабочих классов(от одного эксперта).Вэлкам смотреть,предлагаю обсудить,судья думаю,не обидится.Надеюсь,в ближайшие дни поступит описание и от другого эксперта,можно будет сравнить.Чьи-то собаки там есть(и мои тоже),кто-то просто согласен или не согласен со взглядами судьи.Первый судья,что предоставил результаты,дал полную характеристику класса и объяснение своих приоритетов,за что ему бооольшое спасибо!


Я от судьи в восторге! Респект ему!
 Даже не верится, что такое могло быть. Рита, я надеюсь, что судья зайдёт на этот форум и посмотрит обсуждение? И очень хотелось бы знать его (её) имя.

----------


## Милана

Что-то сегодня затишье. все куда то пропали :0199:  Прочитала описание, интересно, где то даже неожиданно, хотя по своему все понятно. Ждем продолжения

----------


## Irka

всем привет! а я в Туле на тренировке, дома буду завтра. Читаю описания. Судья очень понравился  :Ax:  :0493:  Только немного неудобно, потому что фотки собак в другой теме, приходится прыгать туда сюда чтоб посмотреть что за собака.

----------


## Милана

> всем привет! а я в Туле на тренировке, дома буду завтра. Читаю описания. Судья очень понравился  Только немного неудобно, потому что фотки собак в другой теме, приходится прыгать туда сюда чтоб посмотреть что за собака.


А у нас сегодня дождь и сплошной лед под водой   На завтра площадка, скорее всего, отменяется

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

> А у нас сегодня дождь и сплошной лед под водой   На завтра площадка, скорее всего, отменяется


А у нас снега по колено, почистили место на участке, и , с удовольствием кушали фигуранта :Ag: Бафя говорит мало :Ag:

----------


## Света

> А у нас снега по колено


а у нас в квартире газ, а у вас? :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

а у нас водопровода нет -- вот...

----------


## Милана

Вчера поздно получилось прорваться на кубанский. изменила настройки. а сегодня опять

----------


## jarvenmaa

А у нас сегодня кошка родила вчера котят.
Котята выросли немножко, а жрать, собаки, не хотят!
 :Ae:

----------


## Елена П

Всех Татьян поздравляю с именинами!

----------


## Милана

> Всех Татьян поздравляю с именинами!

----------


## Natalja Hevari

Всем привет :Ab: 
я такая "талантливая", что еле нашла как написать сообщение тут :Ag: 
если кто что знает, то напишите что используете, чтобы попасть на кубанский)))

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

> Всем привет
> я такая "талантливая", что еле нашла как написать сообщение тут
> если кто что знает, то напишите что используете, чтобы попасть на кубанский)))


Сегодня зашла со своими обычными настройками.

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

Всех Татьян с Днем Ангела!

----------


## Tatjana

> Всех Татьян поздравляю с именинами!





> Всех Татьян с Днем Ангела!


Елена, Людмила, большое спасибо за поздравления! 



> Всем привет
> я такая "талантливая", что еле нашла как написать сообщение тут
> если кто что знает, то напишите что используете, чтобы попасть на кубанский)))


Чтобы выделить сообщение, на которое хотите ответить, надо просто нажать клавишу цитата в правом углу любого сообщения.
А на кубанский я зайти никак не могу, увы...

----------


## Tatjana

> Сегодня зашла со своими обычными настройками.


Что там люди пишут? 
Я спрашивала у Веры, что и как по е-мейл. Но ответа пока нет...

----------


## Бахира

На Колючку Вера заходит каждый день.

----------


## Tatjana

Что-то как-то никто не отписался по экспертизе кобелей рабочего класса... Мы будем её обсуждать?

----------


## Милана

Перенесу пост, я по нему настройки изменила и все получается
*Как попасть на Кубань:* 
Заходите: 

Диск С —> Windows —> System32 —> drivers —> etc —> hosts 

открываете блокнотом 

если что то написано(или чисто) все удалить и сохранить вот это: 


*цитата:

# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp. 
# 
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows. 
# 
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each 
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should 
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name. 
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one 
# space. 
# 
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual 
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol. 
# 
# For example: 
# 195.16.127.130 
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server 
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host 

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself. 
#	127.0.0.1 localhost 
#	::1 localhost 
195.16.127.25 zoomirkubani.unoforum.ru 
195.16.127.25 unoforum.ru 
195.16.127.25 wap.zoomirkubani.unoforum.ru


После этого сохраните файл( закрываете, спросит:сохранить, да) 

Сразу может не получиться так как файл может быть доступен для редактирования только под админом 
Откройте меню Пуск, найдите Блокнот, щелкните на нем правой кнопкой мыши и выберите пункт Запуск от имени администратора 



Когда редактор запустится, откройте файл C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts (вставьте эту строчку в поле Имя файла)



Дальше по схеме,что выше

----------


## Милана

> Что-то как-то никто не отписался по экспертизе кобелей рабочего класса... Мы будем её обсуждать?


Хотелось бы  :0191:  Еще второй эксперт не отписался, интересно сравнить :0493:  А вообще народ куда то пропал, на кубанском то же тишина... Раньше читать не успевали, а сейчас что то наверное подустали

----------


## Tatjana

> Перенесу пост, я по нему настройки изменила и все получается
> *Как попасть на Кубань:*


У меня не получилось... 
Да и это не дело постоянно менять настройки. Если так останется, то у новых пользователей практически нет шансов найти этот ресурс в инете. :0317:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Танюшки, с именинами вас!!!

----------


## Tatjana

> Танюшки, с именинами вас!!!


Спасибо! :Ax:

----------


## Бахира

Не выдержала. попросила дочь зайти на кубанский через все эти примочки. Зашла. Вот сегодняшние участники:

Сегодня были: Ирина Голубева, Mixaluch, Милана, romanenko, Luda, Ромашka, Наташа С, ДК, Татьяна Кудряшова, evs, Tasha, БУЛ`УР, VerWolf, cheloveka, Одуванчик, ЮлияЗудина, Олимпия, Сергей Югрин, TIARA, гордеев женя, Мурена, Feeria, Serge61, Rex Staller, Oleg, Пошехнова Мария, shalgas, ТОЛОКОВ, Леонид, Novichok, Марина Закро, OLIVIA, Татьян@, Лика, Бахира, всего 35

----------


## Бахира

Ощущение, что никто ничего делать с форумом не будет(((.

----------


## Tatjana

*Нашу Иру с Днём рождения!*

----------


## Tatjana

> Ощущение, что никто ничего делать с форумом не будет(((.


Очень плохо...(
Там в темах пишут?

----------


## Елена Николаевна

а если обратно 88 вернуть-кубанский работает или нет?Я никак зайти не могу последнюю неделю

----------


## Бахира

> Очень плохо...(
> Там в темах пишут?


Вот что сегодня написала Вера в теме вирт-выставки:
к сожалению проблемы со входом на форум не дали возможности вовремя выставить результаты...связь с экспертом ринга №3 пока не могу восстановить*...пока ждем ...или наш форум наладят или будем на другом адресе...перенос форума на новый адрес уже идет.*

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот что сегодня написала Вера в теме вирт-выставки:
> к сожалению проблемы со входом на форум не дали возможности вовремя выставить результаты...связь с экспертом ринга №3 пока не могу восстановить*...пока ждем ...или наш форум наладят или будем на другом адресе...перенос форума на новый адрес уже идет.*


Работа большая. Будем надеяться, что всё обустроится.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

предложенным методом добралась до Кубани. Перестал при этом работать яндекс)))

----------


## Света

> Вот что сегодня написала Вера в теме вирт-выставки:
> к сожалению проблемы со входом на форум не дали возможности вовремя выставить результаты...связь с экспертом ринга №3 пока не могу восстановить*...пока ждем ...или наш форум наладят или будем на другом адресе...перенос форума на новый адрес уже идет.*


Ещё бы кубань работала нормально, на американском то сервере :Ag: , не патриотично как то туда вообще заходить :Af:

----------


## Irka

Таня, спасибо :Aj:

----------


## Irka

> А вообще народ куда то пропал, на кубанском то же тишина... Раньше читать не успевали, а сейчас что то наверное подустали


потому что зайти не все могут. У меня не получается тоже.  :0317:

----------


## Милана

Ира! С Днем рождения!

----------


## Милана

> потому что зайти не все могут. У меня не получается тоже.



Я вчера вернула восьмерки, но изменила настройки по схеме - все заработало

----------


## RexStaller

У нас прислал описания на молодых собак эксперт №3,а так же два эксперта прислали описания на старших сук. Подискутировать будет очень хорошая возможность!

Все публиковать будем порционно,чтобы можно было рассмотреть каждый класс и любую собаку.

Кроме этого,уже сегодня в отдельной теме выставим результаты экспертизы работы собак!!! Это старшие кобели. Так что в ближайшие дни,профессионалы и любители,просим,обсуждать,сравнивать,дискутировать  !

----------


## Милана

> У нас прислал описания на молодых собак эксперт №3,а так же два эксперта прислали описания на старших сук. Подискутировать будет очень хорошая возможность!
> 
> Все публиковать будем порционно,чтобы можно было рассмотреть каждый класс и любую собаку.
> 
> Кроме этого,уже сегодня в отдельной теме выставим результаты экспертизы работы собак!!! Это старшие кобели. Так что в ближайшие дни,профессионалы и любители,просим,обсуждать,сравнивать,дискутировать  !


Ждем, интересно почитать :0293:

----------


## Бахира

Да там, всё равно, практически нет движения. Народ, кто может, заходит и...всё.

----------


## RexStaller

Думаю,самым разумным будет,если Кубань переедет. Если форум на американском серваке,то совершенно правдоподобным является предположение,что грохнули целенаправленно.Ибо там туча политики во флудне и других темах.

----------


## Natalja Hevari

> Работа большая. Будем надеяться, что всё обустроится.


ждем-ждем
а то все разбежались

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

я, например, сегодня вообще на кубань зайти не могу. И больше никакие настройки трогать не буду. Смысла нет. Мое мнение -- если прямо сейчас не займутся переносом форума на нормальный сервис, потом трудно будет собрать людей и все придется начинать сначала. Уходят темы, забывается то, о чем хотелось сказать. И люди потихоньку начинают забывать и привыкать к новым местам для общения.

----------


## Natalja Hevari

> Думаю,самым разумным будет,если Кубань переедет. Если форум на американском серваке,то совершенно правдоподобным является предположение,что грохнули целенаправленно.Ибо там туча политики во флудне и других темах.


думаете именно из-за нашего форума? :Ap:  он просто, имхо, так пока ещё не велик был, чтобы валить из-за него всю платформу

----------


## Natalja Hevari

> я, например, сегодня вообще на кубань зайти не могу. И больше никакие настройки трогать не буду. Смысла нет. Мое мнение -- если прямо сейчас не займутся переносом форума на нормальный сервис, потом трудно будет собрать людей и все придется начинать сначала. Уходят темы, забывается то, о чем хотелось сказать. И люди потихоньку начинают забывать и привыкать к новым местам для общения.


вроде на колючке написали, что форум уже переносят на другой адрес

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> вроде на колючке написали, что форум уже переносят на другой адрес


там не всегда нужную инфу найдешь среди ненужной :Ap:  кучи

----------


## Irka

> Ира! С Днем рождения!


спасибо  :Ax:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Ира, с днюхой, чет я все пропустила. Всего тебе самого-самого.

----------


## Irka

:Aj: спасиб

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

*Иринка, с днем рождения!!!!Всего тебе самого светлого!!!*

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> я, например, сегодня вообще на кубань зайти не могу. И больше никакие настройки трогать не буду. Смысла нет. Мое мнение -- если прямо сейчас не займутся переносом форума на нормальный сервис, потом трудно будет собрать людей и все придется начинать сначала. Уходят темы, забывается то, о чем хотелось сказать. И люди потихоньку начинают забывать и привыкать к новым местам для общения.


А мне тут нравится больше... :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> *Иринка, с днем рождения!!!!Всего тебе самого светлого!!!*


Светлана, какая красивая открытка! :Ay: 




> А мне тут нравится больше...


Ну Кубань мы поддержим, если она заработает. А вот шоу сюда не придут, увы.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Ну почему же не придут? Здесь очень уютно. Я пока наблюдаю, с интересом смотрю результаты вирт-смотра. Опыт - он любой опыт, даже виртуальный. Скандалы мне давно не интересны и разборки всякие. А когда приходится отмахиваться от "наездов" - становится противно. Ошибки совершают все, но кому-то все время хочется казаться белым и пушистым и безгрешным. И когда кто-то берет на себя роль Господа Бога - даже уже не смешно. Поэтому к Кубани у меня отношение двоякое: с одной стороны и возможность подискутировать нравится, и опыта набраться , и совета спросить  - и тут же личное  отношение некоторых форумчан мешает. Но я в принципе уже научилась спокойно относиться к этому. Есть контингент людей, которые считают себя самыми умными и правыми, их не переубедить. Легче игнорировать. 
Ну а здесь - вот ведь какая странность - собрались сторонники РР, а мне с ними хорошо! И никто почему-то не говорит, что шоу- уроды и т.д. Может дело во взаимном уважении?
Вот так много букв получилось! :Ax:

----------


## Irka

Света, спасибо! Окрытка правда красивая )

----------


## Irka

> Ну а здесь - вот ведь какая странность - собрались сторонники РР, а мне с ними хорошо! И никто почему-то не говорит, что шоу- уроды и т.д. Может дело во взаимном уважении?
> Вот так много букв получилось!


 :Az:  вот видишь. А мы об этом говорили неоднократно. Никого мы не оскорбляем и не собирались. Когда начинаются наезды, тогда в ответ приходится что-то сказать  :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

да просто люди не всегда умеют спокойно относиться к критике. и мне всегда смешно, когда начинаются споры о рабочих качествах и когда начинают оскорблять профи ( я не про себя если что) после их правильных, но неприятных уху замечаний)))

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Татьян, просто не всегда человек готов к резкой критике. Чтобы не быть голословной - приведу в пример себя. Старший зверь у меня изначально избалован. При его доминантности это не пошло на пользу. Я знаю как он кусается, я знаю - как он ведет себя на площадке и на проверке поведения на выставке и как оно бывает в жизни. Между тем, я сама смотрю ролик с нашей мутпробы и если бы я не знала себя и собаку, то однозначно сказала бы, что никогда собака даже ОКД не сдавала... :Ag: 
Вот и смысл мне выкладывать ролик? Если собака на нем просто забила на хозяйку  и тупо пошла вразнос. Чтобы мне написали что я дипломы купила? И потом с пеной у рта спорить что это не так? Для чего? Поэтому я просто берегу и свои нервы и чужие. Хотя возможно специалисты что-то и углядели бы на ролике. Может подсказали бы что. И очень жалею, что ролик этот с последней нашей выставке, что нет тех роликов, где он идеально делал и проход рядом и отпуск. Но тогда не снимали, это сейчас стало модным видео снимать. А жаль.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Света, по большому счету ролики нужны для себя. Иногда кажется, что ого-го собака сделала, а ролик смотришь и видишь -- совсем не ого-го. А если еще и показать есть кому, так еще найдут другие не ого-го. Очень полезно. Начинаешь свою собаку понимать.
Вообще нет собак идеальных-то. У каждого есть то, что есть и с этим надо работать. Ну или менять, как некоторые делают.  В смысле -- я не о линиях разведения, чтоб не подумала, что я тебя вербую))), а о том, что в поисках "своей" собаки ищут ее.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Света, по большому счету ролики нужны для себя. Иногда кажется, что ого-го собака сделала, а ролик смотришь и видишь -- совсем не ого-го. А если еще и показать есть кому, так еще найдут другие не ого-го. Очень полезно. Начинаешь свою собаку понимать.
> Вообще нет собак идеальных-то. У каждого есть то, что есть и с этим надо работать. Ну или менять, как некоторые делают.  В смысле -- я не о линиях разведения, чтоб не подумала, что я тебя вербую))), а о том, что в поисках "своей" собаки ищут ее.


ну в общем да, ты права. Как недавний пример - я присматривала кобеля для вязки младшей суки - ей в январе исполнилось 2 года. А поскольку я ищу долго - я и начала заранее. Понравился кобель, посмотрела фото, посмотрела детей, родословную, все подходит. И тут попадается мне на глаза пресловутый ролик.... фсёёёёё! Не хочу! Так и остались мы без жениха пока... до осени как минимум. Хочу ее в сезон в рабочий класс вывести.
Что же идеальности - да, идеальных нет. Но хочется собаку с характером. И здоровую физически. Пусть не настолько функциональную - но в массе своей от НО не требуется функциональности особой. Уровень просто здоровой, крепкой и с хорошим характером и инстинктами вполне хватает для "потребителя". Опять же, повторюсь, если мне скажут, что собака нужна для соревнований - я помогу человеку найти подходящую, но не буду "впаривать" своего щенка, как бы не хотелось продать.
У каждого должна быть "своя" собака. Каждый сам будет решать, что ему надо. Мне хватает своих. Я не стремлюсь к высоким результатам, но собак своих обучаю. Почему я и не буду брать рр - мне она не нужна, мне с ней делать нечего. А если кому-то они по душе - то и в добрый час. Считаю это правильным.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Почему я и не буду брать рр - мне она не нужна, мне с ней делать нечего. А если кому-то они по душе - то и в добрый час. Считаю это правильным.


Честно и правильно.
я, кстати, давала похожее объяснение, когда меня обвиняли в "измене"))). Я сказала, что мне нужна собака для дрессировки и спорта, зачем мне перебирать сто щенков из шоу, если можно для этого взять из тех линий, где селекция направлена именно на это.

----------


## Natalja Hevari

кубанский, кажется, с колен поднимается :0196:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

точно открылся и у меня

----------


## Irka

> кубанский, кажется, с колен поднимается


побоялись шоушники сюда придти  :Ag:  Одна Света Дюкова смелая. Бахиру и Милану не считаю, они давно наши  :Ad:  
Может все таки не будем шоушникам мешать на кубани? Пусть общаются о своем, а кому интересны наши обсуждения, мы будем рады видеть всех и шоу и не шоу  :Ax:  Зато и ругаться не будем.

----------


## Tatjana

> кубанский, кажется, с колен поднимается


Я зашла с первого раза! :0173:

----------


## Tatjana

> побоялись шоушники сюда придти  Одна Света Дюкова смелая. Бахиру и Милану не считаю, они давно наши  
> Может все таки не будем шоушникам мешать на кубани? Пусть общаются о своем, а кому интересны наши обсуждения, мы будем рады видеть всех и шоу и не шоу  Зато и ругаться не будем.


Ира, ну ситуация для меня заранее была понятной. Форуму почти 10 лет, он и без того довольно посещаемый, это можно видеть по просмотру тем. Форум имеет свою специализацию, в первую очередь информационную, которую я поддерживала на протяжении всего этого времени. На форуме никогда не было темы "флудилка" или что-то подобного. Да и никто тут со мной спорить по теме шоу-рабочие не будет. Тех владельцев шоу популяции, кого особо дрессировка не интересует тут и ждать не приходится.
Только из-за того, что Кубань была недоступной, я решила временно приютить людей, чтобы не потеряться и можно было где-нибудь общаться.

Нам никто не запрещает остаться в этой теме и по мере возможности сохранять тут общение.

У меня есть возможность быть активным участником только в межсезонье, так что вам и карты в руки!

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну а здесь - вот ведь какая странность - собрались сторонники РР, а мне с ними хорошо! И никто почему-то не говорит, что шоу- уроды и т.д. Может дело во взаимном уважении?
> Вот так много букв получилось!


Не буду писать за всех, но в моем случае обсуждение шоу  -  *это  в основном ответная реакция за нападки на РР!*

----------


## Света

> побоялись шоушники сюда придти  Одна Света Дюкова смелая. Бахиру и Милану не считаю, они давно наши  
> Может все таки не будем шоушникам мешать на кубани? Пусть общаются о своем, а кому интересны наши обсуждения, мы будем рады видеть всех и шоу и не шоу  Зато и ругаться не будем.


Так и сидят они на американском сервере
IP сервера: 205.164.14.88

Месторасположение сервера: Соединенные Штаты Америк

Не будем спонсировать пиндосов :Af:

----------


## Tatjana

> Так и сидят они на американском сервере
> IP сервера: 205.164.14.88
> 
> Месторасположение сервера: Соединенные Штаты Америк
> 
> Не будем спонсировать пиндосов


Свет, ну ты выдала!

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> побоялись шоушники сюда придти  Одна Света Дюкова смелая. Бахиру и Милану не считаю, они давно наши  
> Может все таки не будем шоушникам мешать на кубани? Пусть общаются о своем, а кому интересны наши обсуждения, мы будем рады видеть всех и шоу и не шоу. Зато и ругаться не будем.


Ирин, дело наверное не именно в смелости, а в желании учиться, всегда и во всем совершенствоваться. Я знаю почему меня не любят "там" - я с самого начала была любительницей говорить правду в глаза. Кому оно понравится-то? :Ag:  Ну да, иногда даже во вред самой себе. Мне ставили палки в колеса, гнобили, смеялись - результат получился  противоположным, у меня выработался иммунитет. Я никого и ничего не боюсь. Я занимаюсь тем, что мне по душе. Так как считаю правильным. И если я с кем-то общаюсь - то только потому,что я уважаю тех, с кем общаюсь. 
Поэтому я буду рада общаться с вами всеми и здесь, и на любом другом форуме. И рада буду если узнаю что-то  новое и полезное для себя, а главное - для своих собак. :Ax:

----------


## Света

> Свет, ну ты выдала!

----------


## Света

Гляньте как бывает на окд Судья там ходит чуть ли не в притык к собаке это так и должно быть кто знает?
http://youtu.be/IatcP8CP-Gs,

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Гляньте как бывает на окд Судья там ходит чуть ли не в притык к собаке это так и должно быть кто знает?
> http://youtu.be/IatcP8CP-Gs,


капец.....

----------


## Irka

> Гляньте как бывает на окд Судья там ходит чуть ли не в притык к собаке это так и должно быть кто знает?
> http://youtu.be/IatcP8CP-Gs,


да не особо то и близко. Вообще  я видела на крупных чемпионатах судьи подходят близко, особенно на рядом, один судья прется следом за собакой по пятам  :Ag:  А этому не повезло. Наверное собака мондио занималась  :Af:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Наверное собака мондио занималась


Собака подумала что сумку надо охранять))) Еще легко отделалась судья :Ag:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Собака подумала что сумку надо охранять))) Еще легко отделалась судья


Ага... а меня всегда раздражают судьи, которые настолько привыкли считать овчарок декорашками, что на мутпробу гордо вышагивают рядом с собакой и проводником... я поэтому и не могу одну из сук вывести на выставку в рабочий - потому что боюсь, что она не фигуранта пойдет убивать, а судью - ведь он очень близко от меня стоит... Вот и ступор у меня   - а рисковать не хочется. Пока в поле зрения нет чужаков - собака ведет себя как добры ласковый и послушный котенок... а как только кто-то рядом - туши свет.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

эххх... убедилась, всякие ситуации надо создавать на площадке во время тренировок, иначе -- вот такое может быть...

----------


## Irka

> я поэтому и не могу одну из сук вывести на выставку в рабочий - потому что боюсь, что она не фигуранта пойдет убивать, а судью - ведь он очень близко от меня стоит... Вот и ступор у меня - а рисковать не хочется. Пока в поле зрения нет чужаков - собака ведет себя как добры ласковый и послушный котенок... а как только кто-то рядом - туши свет.


Это очень плохо. Собака должна уметь переключаться и слушать команды проводника. Тем более если ситуация знакомая - поле, фигурант. Зачем ей переключаться на судей? Это все неуверенность.

----------


## Tatjana

> Гляньте как бывает на окд Судья там ходит чуть ли не в притык к собаке это так и должно быть кто знает?
> http://youtu.be/IatcP8CP-Gs,


Собака дала предупреждение, а судья не поняла. Её косвенная вина в том, что надо понимать язык тела собак... На то она и судья.

----------


## Tatjana

> Ага... а меня всегда раздражают судьи, которые настолько привыкли считать овчарок декорашками, что на мутпробу гордо вышагивают рядом с собакой и проводником... я поэтому и не могу одну из сук вывести на выставку в рабочий - потому что боюсь, что она не фигуранта пойдет убивать, а судью - ведь он очень близко от меня стоит... Вот и ступор у меня   - а рисковать не хочется. Пока в поле зрения нет чужаков - собака ведет себя как добры ласковый и послушный котенок... а как только кто-то рядом - туши свет.


Света, Вы не правы в своих взглядах. Собака не глупое создание. Выставка  - это стандартная ситуация, с которой собаки в основном знакомятся со щенячьего возраста. Чем больше вокруг людей, тем меньше возможность настороженности к какому-то конкретному лицу, а чаще она вообще исключена, если не лезть в пасть к агрессивной собаке. 
Но даже на мировых соревнованиях, на лобовой атаке, когда собака включает внимание на судью, то покусов нет. Судьи все грамотные и ведут себя верно. Не так давно в инете как раз ролик ходил на эту тему. Может кто-то выложит сюда?

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Это очень плохо. Собака должна уметь переключаться и слушать команды проводника. Тем более если ситуация знакомая - поле, фигурант. Зачем ей переключаться на судей? Это все неуверенность.


эта дурочка в пять месяцев решила, что меня надо охранять. Почему - не знаю. В стае, где она жила так никто себя не вел. Пресекала, старалась убрать... но плюнула потом. Неуверенность - в чем, Ир? Я умом понимаю, что неправильно - а что сделать с ней - не знаю. Собака не трус это точно. Но все время спешит напасть. Как будто какой-то внутренний конфликт...

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Света, Вы не правы в своих взглядах. Собака не глупое создание. Выставка  - это стандартная ситуация, с которой собаки в основном знакомятся со щенячьего возраста. Чем больше вокруг людей, тем меньше возможность настороженности к какому-то конкретному лицу, а чаще она вообще исключена, если не лезть в пасть к агрессивной собаке. 
> Но даже на мировых соревнованиях, на лобовой атаке, когда собака включает внимание на судью, то покусов нет. Судьи все грамотные и ведут себя верно. Не так давно в инете как раз ролик ходил на эту тему. Может кто-то выложит сюда?


Эта собака на выставки ходила немного - 4-5 раз за свою жизнь.
Эх, Татьяна, очень хочется пригласить Вас в гости.... Возможно Вы смогли бы мне многое объяснить. Вполне возможно я что-то делаю неправильно и как-то подкрепляю ее неверное поведение.

----------


## Tatjana

> Эта собака на выставки ходила немного - 4-5 раз за свою жизнь.
> Эх, Татьяна, очень хочется пригласить Вас в гости.... Возможно Вы смогли бы мне многое объяснить. Вполне возможно я что-то делаю неправильно и как-то подкрепляю ее неверное поведение.


Даже побывав на выставке один раз, у собаки уже формируется определённое отношение к ситуации.

На счет поведения собак, в инете советовать не легко. Очень часто хозяин собаки со своих слов описывает ситуацию совсем не так, как видел бы специалист по обучению собак.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Даже побывав на выставке один раз, у собаки уже формируется определённое отношение к ситуации.
> 
> На счет поведения собак, в инете советовать не легко. Очень часто хозяин собаки со своих слов описывает ситуацию совсем не так, как видел бы специалист по обучению собак.


Я это понимаю, поэтому возможно и ошибки с этой собакой какие-то совершены.  :0317:

----------


## Irka

> Неуверенность - в чем, Ир?


в себе  :0185:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> в себе


т.е. неуверенность заставляет ее атаковать?
Возможно ты и права. Осталось понять  - откуда???

----------


## Tatjana

> т.е. неуверенность заставляет ее атаковать?
> Возможно ты и права. Осталось понять  - откуда???


А что тут удивительного? Ничего страшного в этом нет. Агрессия часто граничит с неуверенностью. При правильном воспитании вырастет нормальная собака. Вопрос в остальных инстинктах.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> А что тут удивительного? Ничего страшного в этом нет. Агрессия часто граничит с неуверенностью. При правильном воспитании вырастет нормальная собака. Вопрос в остальных инстинктах.


В том-то и беда - что выросла... уже бабушка :Ag:  Ращу ее дочерей и внучку - ни у одной нет такого поведения. Вернее у старшей дочери есть - но из-за грубого обращения первого хозяина, у которого она была забрана. Она просто ненавидит мужчин маленького роста. Но на занятиях и на сдаче керунга не было проблем - она видит цель и не обращает внимания ни на что. Но очень легко возбудимая. Правда и процесс торможения запустили успешно, стала слышать команды и внимательно относиться к тому, что я делаю и говорю.

----------


## Irka

да я тоже считаю ничего страшного нет. И даже наоборот. Ничего не боятся и не иметь инстинкта самосохранения может только болван какой то  :Ag:  А воспитать ты могла конечно и неправильно. Никто не совершенен. У меня тоже послушание хромает  :Ah:  Оно хорошее, но хромает.  :0317:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

:Ag: Девчонки, а как вам так удается? Вы объясняете мне, что я не права, но мне не обидно, я с вами соглашаюсь и не чувствую себя при этом дурой? Я в шоке...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Девчонки, а как вам так удается? Вы объясняете мне, что я не права, но мне не обидно, я с вами соглашаюсь и не чувствую себя при этом дурой? Я в шоке...


Это потому, что никто не прибегает и не подначивает. В таком тоне можно спокойно общаться и о проблемах популяций, которые есть. Но когда кто-то вдруг обижается и решает, что оскорбляются его лучшие чувства к овчарке, тогда и начинаются всякие оскорбления.

----------


## Tatjana

> Девчонки, а как вам так удается? Вы объясняете мне, что я не права, но мне не обидно, я с вами соглашаюсь и не чувствую себя при этом дурой? Я в шоке...


А что тут может быть обидного?

Мне бы кто написал: Таня, ты не права (ну и аргументы так и так)  - расцеловала бы! :Ap:

----------


## Света

[QUOTE=Tatjana;6734себя верно. Не так давно в инете как раз ролик ходил на эту тему. Может кто-то выложит сюда?[/QUOTE]
Вот он
http://www.teamworkingdog.com/index....ici+sotto+tiro

----------


## Бахира

> Собака не трус это точно. Но все время спешит напасть. Как будто какой-то внутренний конфликт...


Потому и спешит напасть ПЕРВОЙ, т.к. не уверена в себе, что ВЫДЕРЖИТ опасность ДЛЯ НЕЁ, которая мнимая.
Выложенный *Света* ролик ничего общего с ТАКИМ поведением не имеет.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Потому и спешит напасть ПЕРВОЙ, т.к. не уверена в себе, что ВЫДЕРЖИТ опасность ДЛЯ НЕЁ, которая мнимая.
> Выложенный *Света* ролик ничего общего с ТАКИМ поведением не имеет.


т.е. агрессия - это по-любому страх?

----------


## Милана

> т.е. агрессия - это по-любому страх?


Свет. ну это вообще вопрос из школьной программы. Ты же заводчица собак, наверняка видела проявление пищевой, территориальной, игровой агрессии, агрессии связанной с доминированием и т.д. И как разновидность - агрессия, связанная с неуверенностью, со страхом.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Свет. ну это вообще вопрос из школьной программы. Ты же заводчица собак, наверняка видела проявление пищевой, территориальной, игровой агрессии, агрессии связанной с доминированием и т.д. И как разновидность - агрессия, связанная с неуверенностью, со страхом.


Вот, к этому-то я и веду. Откуда известно, что эта агрессия - связана со страхом или неуверенностью? Собака когда одна - не нападает просто так. Только если я рядом или она охраняет двор. Но она да, действительно не предупреждает рыком никогда. Она кидается сразу. В принципе я с ней согласна: если нарушили границы - чего предупреждать? Если приблизились к маме ближе чем на разрешенное расстояние - то опять же собака включается в охрану. 
P.S. я не спорю, я могу быть не права. Просто мне интересно порассуждать.  :Ax:

----------


## Бахира

Кто установил "разрешенное" расстояние? Вы ее так обучали, чтобы при приближении к Вам собака кидалась на любого человека?

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Кто установил "разрешенное" расстояние? Вы ее так обучали, чтобы при приближении к Вам собака кидалась на любого человека?


Нет, Ань, она сама выбрала это расстояние самостоятельно. Но каюсь, вспоминаю, что мне тогда это очень понравилось...

----------


## Бахира

Ну вот, а теперь подумайте: ПОЧЕМУ собака при пересечении подходящим человеком определенной границы, которую она "установила" себе, срывается? Почему лучшая ЗАЩИТА - это НАПАДЕНИЕ? Только не обольщайтесь относительно слова ЗАЩИТА применительно к себе: собака в данном случае не справляется с нервами, скажем так, и пытается отогнать того, кто внушает *ей* "дискомфорт".

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Ну вот, а теперь подумайте: ПОЧЕМУ собака при пересечении подходящим человеком определенной границы, которую она "установила" себе, срывается? Почему лучшая ЗАЩИТА - это НАПАДЕНИЕ? Только не обольщайтесь относительно слова ЗАЩИТА применительно к себе: собака в данном случае не справляется с нервами, скажем так, и пытается отогнать того, кто внушает *ей* "дискомфорт".


Возможно, не спорю. но если в первые несколько раз она, получив от меня моральное подкрепление, решила что выполняет правильные действия?
Ань, я не обольщаюсь насчет своих собак. Я знаю, что старший меня может защитить - он несколько раз на деле это доказывал. Но не насчет остальных собак. 
Я всего лишь пытаюсь их понять.  
Кстати, может для простоты общения перейдем на ты? Мне так было бы комфортнее. :Ax:

----------


## Бахира

Да я вообще не про Ваших собак))). Мы беседуем о поведении собаки и разных видениях (трактовках) этого поведения. Лоренц, точно, об этом писал.

----------


## Бахира

> Кстати, может для простоты общения перейдем на ты? Мне так было бы комфортнее.


Ой, у меня с этим беда (или комплексы). Мне гораздо легче "выкать", почему-то...  :Ah:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Да я вообще не про Ваших собак))). Мы беседуем о поведении собаки и разных видениях (трактовках) этого поведения. Лоренц, точно, об этом писал.


 :Ag:  Ань, я спокойно отношусь к критике своих собак. Меня можно даже попинать: когда мне хорошо в обществе - я безобидна! Честно! А своих собак мне проще приводить в пример и на них изучать то, чего еще не знаю.

----------


## Бахира

> Ань, я спокойно отношусь к критике своих собак.


Да и я тоже. Не понимаю выражения:"Моя собака лучшая, потому что она моя". А многие совершенно не умеют воспринимать критику в отношении собственных собак. И начинается:"Сам дурак!"

----------


## Tatjana

Не могу пока подобрать верную фразу и вставить свои пять копеек!
Что оспорить или что обьяснить? :Ap:

----------


## Милана

Светлана, если интересно -К.Лоренц "Агрессия" http://lib.ru/PSIHO/LORENC/agressiya.txt

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Не могу пока подобрать верную фразу и вставить свои пять копеек!
> Что оспорить или что обьяснить?


Татьяна, помогу вопросом. Всегда ли подобная агрессия является признаком неуверенности? или же, если она получала положительное подкрепление - возможно это отложилось у нее в голове?

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Светлана, если интересно -К.Лоренц "Агрессия" http://lib.ru/PSIHO/LORENC/agressiya.txt


Очень интересно! Обязательно почитаю!!!!! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, помогу вопросом. Всегда ли подобная агрессия является признаком неуверенности? или же, если она получала положительное подкрепление - возможно это отложилось у нее в голове?


Света, в любом случае Лоренц ответит лучше меня. 
Подкрепление просто подскажет стереотип поведения в той ситуации, когда может проявляться агрессия. Но если агрессия была связана с неуверенностью, то она и останется связана с неуверенностью.

----------


## Romanenko14

> эта дурочка в пять месяцев решила, что меня надо охранять. Почему - не знаю. В стае, где она жила так никто себя не вел. Пресекала, старалась убрать... но плюнула потом. Неуверенность - в чем, Ир? Я умом понимаю, что неправильно - а что сделать с ней - не знаю. Собака не трус это точно. Но все время спешит напасть. Как будто какой-то внутренний конфликт...


Светлана, что-то ты сделала не то в период "щенячьей агрессии", которая начинается примерно от четырёх месяцев. При этом часто "кажется", что щенок "решил охранять хозяина", а на самом деле - щенок испытывает нормальные возрасту и гормональной перестройке "страшки". И соответственно этому - первые попытки "перебарывать свои страшки" и самоутвердиться.
А здесь важно не поддержать такое поведение и не подавить. Отвлечь щенка от объекта агрессии  (страха), переключить на себя, погладить, поговорить, добиться выполнения любой знакомой команды и поощрить лакомством.
Если собака во взрослом возрасте "все время спешит напасть" - скорее всего она не уверенна в себе, а выбрала тактику - нападение - лучшая защита.

----------


## Romanenko14

> Света, в любом случае Лоренц ответит лучше меня. 
> Подкрепление просто подскажет стереотип поведения в той ситуации, когда может проявляться агрессия. Но если агрессия была связана с неуверенностью, то она и останется связана с неуверенностью.


Совсем недавно прочитала "Агрессию" Лоренца - там всё разложено по-полочкам. Великолепный источник познания.

----------


## Tatjana

> Светлана, что-то ты сделала не то в период "щенячьей агрессии", которая начинается примерно от четырёх месяцев. При этом часто "кажется", что щенок "решил охранять хозяина", а на самом деле - щенок испытывает нормальные возрасту и гормональной перестройке "страшки". И соответственно этому - первые попытки "перебарывать свои страшки" и самоутвердиться.
> А здесь важно не поддержать такое поведение и не подавить. Отвлечь щенка от объекта агрессии  (страха), переключить на себя, погладить, поговорить, добиться выполнения любой знакомой команды и поощрить лакомством.
> Если собака во взрослом возрасте "все время спешит напасть" - скорее всего она не уверенна в себе, а выбрала тактику - нападение - лучшая защита.


Я вот какую хочу мысль дать для размышления и для специалистов с большим опытом, и для просто патриотов породы: поведение собаки, в том числе проявление агрессии к окружающему миру в значительной степени будет зависеть от её иерархического положения в стае.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Светлана, что-то ты сделала не то в период "щенячьей агрессии", которая начинается примерно от четырёх месяцев. При этом часто "кажется", что щенок "решил охранять хозяина", а на самом деле - щенок испытывает нормальные возрасту и гормональной перестройке "страшки". И соответственно этому - первые попытки "перебарывать свои страшки" и самоутвердиться.
> А здесь важно не поддержать такое поведение и не подавить. Отвлечь щенка от объекта агрессии  (страха), переключить на себя, погладить, поговорить, добиться выполнения любой знакомой команды и поощрить лакомством.
> Если собака во взрослом возрасте "все время спешит напасть" - скорее всего она не уверенна в себе, а выбрала тактику - нападение - лучшая защита.


Я уже поняла, что невольно утвердила собаку в неправильно выбранной ей позиции. Теперь я понимаю, что "перевоспитывать" ее поздно и даже если я смогу подавить ненужное мне поведение - то гарантий, что оно снова не вылезет - никто не даст.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Я вот какую хочу мысль дать для размышления и для специалистов с большим опытом, и для просто патриотов породы: поведение собаки, в том числе проявление агрессии к окружающему миру в значительной степени будет зависеть от её иерархического положения в стае.



Татьяна, в моем данном случае собака тогда стояла на низшей ступени в стае - т.е. был старший кобель, признанный до сих пор вожак и ли две старшие суки двух лет и годовалая, дружные между собой, но впоследствии не допускавшие в свою "коалицию" никого. Плюс ее ровесница-щенок, дочка старшей суки, слава Богу по характеру спокойная и не затевавшая свар.Она до сих пор кстати уверена в себе настолько, что спокойно относится к любой собаке, если та, не затевает скандала, но если вдруг кто-то попытался затеять свару - либо это моментально пресекается, либо собаки становятся врагами.  А та, которая кидается на все что движется, в принципе может сосуществовать спокойно даже со взрослой сукой, но второй нужно быть абсолютно уравновешенной и спокойной. Но я не рискую и в вольере она живет только с кобелем. Однако когда я ее брала на роды домой - она жила вместе с другой сукой(приехавшей ко мне в трехлетнем возрасте), у них были одинаковые сроки и великолепно общались. Правда я когда уезжала - разделяла их все равно - от греха. Но и после родов гуляли они на участке вместе спокойно. Вот такая она загадочная у меня. Хотя если проследить логику в ее поведении - все оказывается становится на свои места.

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот такая она загадочная у меня. Хотя если проследить логику в ее поведении - все оказывается становится на свои места.


Упоминая иерархию, в первую очередь я имела ввиду позицию хозяина и как собака выращивалась. Если хозяин доминант, то часто собака ориентируется в различных ситуациях по поведению хозяина. Он спокоен и собака будет меньше реагировать в его присутствии. Для собак подражание имеет довольно большое значение в общем поведении.
Нельзя считать стаей тех животных, которые живут раздельно. Стая предусматривает общение всех членов между собой. В условиях питомника в любом случае собаки разделены вольерами, но совместное времяпровождение на прогулках всё-таки дает понять и чувство коллективизма, и свою позицию.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Упоминая иерархию, в первую очередь я имела ввиду позицию хозяина и как собака выращивалась. Если хозяин доминант, то часто собака ориентируется в различных ситуациях по поведению хозяина. Он спокоен и собака будет меньше реагировать в его присутствии. Для собак подражание имеет довольно большое значение в общем поведении.
> Нельзя считать стаей тех животных, которые живут раздельно. Стая предусматривает общение всех членов между собой. В условиях питомника в любом случае собаки разделены вольерами, но совместное времяпровождение на прогулках всё-таки дает понять и чувство коллективизма, и свою позицию.


про хозяина я поняла, а по поводу стаи - я тогда в квартире жила, собаки вместе были

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Вот я для всех доминант, а для бунта нет)))) Теперь передо мной проблема -- как стать доминантом)))

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот я для всех доминант, а для бунта нет)))) Теперь передо мной проблема -- как стать доминантом)))


Поздно, Таня! :Ap:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Поздно, Таня!


Спасибо тебе, добрый человек :Ap: 
Но я попробую.

----------


## Tatjana

> Спасибо тебе, добрый человек
> Но я попробую.


Вот разозлись! Это педагогический приём! :Ap:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Вот разозлись! Это педагогический приём!


Эх, жаль что мы в разных странах. Мне б такого педагога под боком иметь...

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Татьяна!!Я опять к вам. В обучениях темы не нашла. Мозговала я сегодня, но так не к чему и не пришла. Не знаю как бороться с нашим недосаживанием. Это бич наш. Она часто проявляется и в остановках и в посадке по команде.Первично ходили за рукой с лакомством и при остановках чуть на собаку руку. Но всё равно оставались этот пресловутый сантиметр до земли, который усаживается еще секунд 5-7.А бывает и остается. Ходили за собой тоже, с остановкой и рукой за голову собаки. Всё остается прежним даже в процессе. Зачем нам был предложен вариант останавливаться и ожидать пока досядет-тут всё так осталось-досаживается, но долго. Из последнего-помогаю поводком-мелкие рывки чуть вверх и назад одновременно. Но на рывках он совсем зависает над землей. Как бы правильней позаниматься с ним с проблемой данной (в общем всё так же как и на видео смотр-выставке-думаю там картина ясна).

----------


## Irka

> Но всё равно оставались этот пресловутый сантиметр до земли, который усаживается еще секунд 5-7.


а как у него обстоят дела с прыжками? Прыгает легко? Негатива нет на барьере или горке? Не хочу вас пугать, но меня бы это насторожило. Я советую на всякий случай проверить позвоночник, лучше всего сделать мрт если есть возможность.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Ирин, та он фанатик прыгать. мы ему только метровый барьер ввели-туда и обратно с очень хорошим запасом. еще потом увести нужно от барьера. Прыжок горки так же-быстро, в один толчок на горке туда и обратно.Делаем по раз 10=-12 за раз. И это..дело в том, что я в этом году в августе, когда у собаки вдруг появились боли, он стал под себя лапы жить и ходить сгорблено-поехала в скрябинку, и заодно в центр МРТ-делали 2 мрт- один сразу, второй через неделю после часа гоняний на горках в разогнутом виде (ну когда собаку обратно выгибают)-есть и диски с собой и заключения с центра и от Нейрохирурга-там всё идеально.Диски, жидкость, нервные пучки, импульсы в норме. мозг спинной тоже. Попросили даже пользоваться снимком для электронного пособия, как должна в норме выглядеть спина. Если нужно-у меня и бумаги есть с заключением, и оба диска.Там в итоге мы докапались за 2 недели-после пирика так селезенка в норму и не пришла, плюс желчный перестал активно работать-дискинезия по гипотоническому типу. Пролечили очень быстро.В общем как после пирика осталось, так за месяц и не прошло (нам тогда от этого ничего не выписывали). Пришлось подлатать. Так что позвоночник у нас уже исключен.

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна!!Я опять к вам. В обучениях темы не нашла. Мозговала я сегодня, но так не к чему и не пришла. Не знаю как бороться с нашим недосаживанием. Это бич наш. Она часто проявляется и в остановках и в посадке по команде.Первично ходили за рукой с лакомством и при остановках чуть на собаку руку. Но всё равно оставались этот пресловутый сантиметр до земли, который усаживается еще секунд 5-7.А бывает и остается. Ходили за собой тоже, с остановкой и рукой за голову собаки. Всё остается прежним даже в процессе. Зачем нам был предложен вариант останавливаться и ожидать пока досядет-тут всё так осталось-досаживается, но долго. Из последнего-помогаю поводком-мелкие рывки чуть вверх и назад одновременно. Но на рывках он совсем зависает над землей. Как бы правильней позаниматься с ним с проблемой данной (в общем всё так же как и на видео смотр-выставке-думаю там картина ясна).


Я знаю Вашу проблему и знаю, какие варианты помогут её решить. Но не сегодня, уж извините. Сегодня я болею.(



> а как у него обстоят дела с прыжками? Прыгает легко? Негатива нет на барьере или горке? Не хочу вас пугать, но меня бы это насторожило. Я советую на всякий случай проверить позвоночник, лучше всего сделать мрт если есть возможность.


Подобное зависание, скорее всего проблема состояния при выполнении упражнения. Встречается не так редко.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

а, ну и еще снимки то до этого на дисплоз были, поэтому нейрохирург предложил так же МРТ тазобедренных 9бывает при здоровых суставах нервные пучки заходят в какую то там фигню и при движении их защемляет. Тоже не выявилось данной проблемы. Ну и сразу МРТшники в центре предложили в бонус и почки "нарезать" на мрт, чтоб всё уж отбросить))У меня собака теперь, как космонавт-только в мозгах не поковырялись))

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Татьяна, поправляйтесь. конечно , готова ждать , сколько угодно. Я и так вам очень благодарна за помощь. Да, состояние -когда эти недосиды, собака возбуждена и прям жаждет что будет что то дальше. В общем как пружина сжатая. Когда внимателен, но спокоен-то посадка и в рядовости и в команде-сразу же полная. А вот как с эти работать-не знаю.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Делаем по раз 10=-12 за раз.


Ой, а зачем так много?.. Все-таки это нагрузка на суставы, я бы не стала. Мой тоже хорошо прыгает и быстро научился. Так я ему барьер метровый выставляю может раз в месяц для напоминания, а горку он видит только на экзаменах :Ag:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

> Ой, а зачем так много?.. Все-таки это нагрузка на суставы, я бы не стала. Мой тоже хорошо прыгает и быстро научился. Так я ему барьер метровый выставляю может раз в месяц для напоминания, а горку он видит только на экзаменах


ну так 10-12 это прыжков, получается полный (туда-обратно 5-6 раз), метровый барьер прыгал пока 2 раза-мы только начали-но видеть он его будет от силы раз в месяц , чаще его всё равно не достают-мы и так примазались к нему-приходим после окдшников, когда им барьер достают и планку выше еще наращиваем на него до метра-пока они собираются домой, у нас есть 10 минут)). Надо успеть уложится. первый раз я всё примерялась, с какого точно расстояния его пускать, чтобы при обратном прыжке ему комфортно было быстро и не врезаясь сесть в ФП. Пришлось чуть больше поэкспериментировать. А горку он пока видел 2 раза в жизне, второй раз я описала выше-нужно было после нагрузки второе МРТ на всяк случай, на ближайшей площадки была горка классическая, но барьер 40 см. Выбрали горку и час туда сюда гоняли-зато сразу научились, что прыжок обратный, ФП и апорт обратным прыжком))Дома еще горку не делали, только вот привезли нам горку. Жду когда достанут.

----------


## Irka

понятно. Хорошо. А то у меня уже бзик на почве полезни позвоночника у спортивных собак

----------


## Елена Николаевна

> понятно. Хорошо. А то у меня уже бзик на почве полезни позвоночника у спортивных собак


А это оказывается проблема не спортивных собак. Ну в чистом виде. Я очень много с врачем там и по спине и по дисплозии говорила))Это на первичном приеме, пока до МРТ не добрались. Я ж там мыслено к операции готовилась. Меня местные врачи настращали-сказали такие боли только при Дископатии и только операция. вот я и помчалась в Москву, но уже и удочки в Германию кинула)) Так вот, в МСК выбор пал на спинальника. Сам он не только хирург, но и нейрохирург. Очень много специалицируется на спинах. Сам еще совместно с Английскими и французскими врачами у них там практикует такие операции. Козлов Николай Андреевич из Скрябина.Так вот, он сказал, что по его статистике и по его коллегам- которые уже по 25 -30 лет специализируются на этом из овчарок так же огромный процент и высокого разведения страдает этим. И большинство из них даже без нагрузок. Боль с такими диагнозами проявляется у них просто от обычного бега.У собак с большой нагрузкой, как и у человеческих спортсменов часто проблема первична именно в микротравмах, которые от нагрузки усугубляются. Есть прям с детства такие (приводят щенков 4-6 месяцев), но от разновидности шоу и рр не зависит. Много о чем мы там интересном вели беседы

----------


## Tatjana

Невозможно без последствий для здоровья уйти от той анатомии, которая предназначена представителям псовых от природы. В среднем в целом это анатомия шакала, волка, койота.
Я могу понять тех, кто не так давно занимается собаками, но те люди, кто является судьями-экспертами, ведь за их плечами должно быть 10-20 лет практики активной работы с породой, как в их сознании не зарождается эта простая истина? Какой бред несут на форумах специалисты!
Чистокровное разведение насчитывает всего чуть более 100 лет для очень многих пород собак, тогда как эволюция шлифовала строение животных тысячи лет. При этом мы все знаем, что в последние 50 строение собак ещё более видоизменились. Собаки превращены в просто бизнес с круговой цепочкой: чистопородное разведение - выставка - производство кормов  - вет.обслуживание. А ведь для каждого из нас собаки представляют огромную ценность в качестве наших спутников жизни. Кто в ответе за небрежность в знаниях? Я что-то написала не так?

----------


## Romanenko14

> Собаки превращены в просто бизнес с круговой цепочкой: чистопородное разведение - выставка - производство кормов  - вет.обслуживание.


К сожалению, это так. Теперь ещё добавилось и производство косметики. Была на какой-то выставке с мопсом, там была большая реклама производителя (вроде японского) красящих средств для окраски шерсти, носов, когтей - не подумайте, что "дизайнерских" цветов. Нет! Всё направлено на исправление дефектов в пигментировании  - не смывается, не красится.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> К сожалению, это так. Теперь ещё добавилось и производство косметики. Была на какой-то выставке с мопсом, там была большая реклама производителя (вроде японского) красящих средств для окраски шерсти, носов, когтей - не подумайте, что "дизайнерских" цветов. Нет! Всё направлено на исправление дефектов в пигментировании  - не смывается, не красится.


о, глядишь скоро стоны про "зимний" нос прекратятся... :Ag: 
а вообще, жесть конечно!

----------


## Irka

> А это оказывается проблема не спортивных собак. Ну в чистом виде. Я очень много с врачем там и по спине и по дисплозии говорила))Это на первичном приеме, пока до МРТ не добрались. Я ж там мыслено к операции готовилась. Меня местные врачи настращали-сказали такие боли только при Дископатии и только операция. вот я и помчалась в Москву, но уже и удочки в Германию кинула)) Так вот, в МСК выбор пал на спинальника. Сам он не только хирург, но и нейрохирург. Очень много специалицируется на спинах. Сам еще совместно с Английскими и французскими врачами у них там практикует такие операции. Козлов Николай Андреевич из Скрябина.Так вот, он сказал, что по его статистике и по его коллегам- которые уже по 25 -30 лет специализируются на этом из овчарок так же огромный процент и высокого разведения страдает этим. И большинство из них даже без нагрузок. Боль с такими диагнозами проявляется у них просто от обычного бега.У собак с большой нагрузкой, как и у человеческих спортсменов часто проблема первична именно в микротравмах, которые от нагрузки усугубляются. Есть прям с детства такие (приводят щенков 4-6 месяцев), но от разновидности шоу и рр не зависит. Много о чем мы там интересном вели беседы


конечно не только у спортиных. Но когда собака в спорте это проявляется быстрее и, возможно, более серьезно. Я слышала разные версии возникновения кауды. Пока склоняюсь все же к экстерьерным изменениям в породе. 
А Вы по какому поводу обращались к врачу?

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> конечно не только у спортиных. Но когда собака в спорте это проявляется быстрее и, возможно, более серьезно. Я слышала разные версии возникновения кауды. Пока склоняюсь все же к экстерьерным изменениям в породе. 
> А Вы по какому поводу обращались к врачу?


Мне кажется это и правда отголоски современного модного экстерьера - нельзя безнаказанно издеваться так над позвоночником. Что же касается собак, которые участвуют в соревнованиях - у них повышен риск травматизма, повышены нагрузки - больше травмоопасность. Вот и результат. Как у спортсменов-людей.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Ирин,так я выше описала.Переболел пириком,была при пирике у величина селезенка и проблемы с желчным,сказали само пройдет((А через месяц у собаки боли в животе,стал гнуть спину,ходить сгорблено и больно ложится.Мурманские врачи пощупали (у нас нет ни мрт,ни черта).анализы крови и рентген норма.сказали дископатия по симптомам,предложили операцию.я естественно поехала на мрт и уже сразу записалась к Козлову.И не вспомнив о остаточных явлениях пирика.А еще и с гансами связалась,ну оперироваться если подтвердится))В общем меня трясло.а у парня по итогу гипомоторный тип дискинезии -желчь не выталкивается,желчный 180мл был(при суточной норме50).в общем еще немного и разрыв.ну и селезенка так же осталась после пирика,холекинетики и холеретики пропил,магнезией выпаивали,чтоб заставить желчный сокращается и всяко разно -витамины,токсины выводить с крови.на месяц.уже 3 раза делали узи..ттт,все в норме.заодно и всё остальное проверили,я выше перечисляла,плюс еще 3 пробы еа инфекции,вызывающие воспаления в спиных мышцах и дисках.Тоесть мы вначале искали там всю причину,когда всё исключили отправили нас к Огородниковой на узи.Узи делали до еды,и сразу после еды,где все и выяснилось.А спину упорно ковыряли,поскольку ежедневно там кровь сдавалиа она хоть в космос-не показывала,что есть внутренний проблемы.вот так вот.зато теперь мы проверенны по всем местам. По пирику-то что это его порследствия, тому куча сведетелей. Нас он на последнем дне семинара следового скосил. Наташа Спиридонова и их команда, где врач Марина Самойлова-активно выделяли мне срочные лекарства, надавали кучу советов, в том числе и на будущее. Ну и Наташа сопли мои тёрла ежедневно)))Я б там одурела без этой поддержки. По селезенки и желчному еще тогда Марина сказала, что потом бы проверить. А у меня честно вылетело с головы, потому что потом серый не показывал дискомфорта, пока видимо совсем не ухудшилось. А кровь-тут он у меня очень парень опасный-у него и при пирике были показатель крови в норме.И вот даже при таком аховом состоянии желчного-даже печеночные показатели в норме .

----------


## Елена Николаевна

> конечно не только у спортиных. Но когда собака в спорте это проявляется быстрее и, возможно, более серьезно. Я слышала разные версии возникновения кауды. Пока склоняюсь все же к экстерьерным изменениям в породе. 
> А Вы по какому поводу обращались к врачу?


Вчари сами склоняются к разным-часть вызывают 3 вида инфекций. Часть действительно анатомические, притом очень много. Часть травматические (тут опять таки либо очень сильная нагрузка и травмы-как у людей, и есть еще вариант, когда нет крепости мышечного каркаса, именно он очень большую роль играет в защите позвоночника от микротравм. В общем причин очень много существует. Те у кого нет инфекций и не травмированы первично-да, в основном изменения анатомические((

----------


## Tatjana

> Вчари сами склоняются к разным-часть вызывают 3 вида инфекций. Часть действительно анатомические, притом очень много. Часть травматические (тут опять таки либо очень сильная нагрузка и травмы-как у людей, и есть еще вариант, когда нет крепости мышечного каркаса, именно он очень большую роль играет в защите позвоночника от микротравм. В общем причин очень много существует. Те у кого нет инфекций и не травмированы первично-да, в основном изменения анатомические((


Про инфекцию слышу впервые. Где можно почитать?

----------


## Елена Николаевна

> Про инфекцию слышу впервые. Где можно почитать?


Татьяна, сейчас пойду папку достану-там мы на них тоже сдавали. Я могу только названия сказать, а где почитать-наверное в инете можно найти. К вечеру выложу названия

----------


## Бахира

Татьяна, скорейшего вам выздоровления! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, скорейшего вам выздоровления!


Спасибо! На парацетамоле полегчало немного. :0222:

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, сейчас пойду папку достану-там мы на них тоже сдавали. Я могу только названия сказать, а где почитать-наверное в инете можно найти. К вечеру выложу названия


Очень хорошо. Буду ждать.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Спасибо! На парацетамоле полегчало немного.


Таня! Советую кипяченое пиво на ночь, проверено -- помогает.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня! Советую кипяченое пиво на ночь, проверено -- помогает.


Это выше моих сил! :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Это выше моих сил!


Иногда полезно себя изнасиловать :Ag:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

так -2 бумажки нашла, третью не вижу(( Первая- Токсоплазмоз. Врач пояснял, что выражаться может по разному-и печень, почки, любой внутренний орган. Но достаточно часто встречается поражения спинного мозга, без поражений остальных органов. И на этом фоне случаются и параличи, и боли в спине. Начинается воспаление и если долго тянуть то доходит уже воспаления до грыжи и естественно уже сами диски страдают. Тоесть сама инфекция не вызывает дископатию, но её последствия на спинной мозг доводят до этого. Случаев в его практике уже прилично, в зарубежной ( с теми коллегами, с которыми он практикует-очень много).
Вторая Эрлихиоз-тоже на костным мозг и спинной влияет. Те же неврологические признаки, при не лечении если собака выживает-приводит к сильным воспалениям в нервных окончаниях спинного мозга и корешков (примерно как то так)-тоже не всегда именно так проявляется, но случаев довольно много именно таких проявлений. Третью ищу. Конечно это не основной процент, у кого нарушения в спине, но такое тоже оказывается бывает. Еще есть сильные боли без нарушения в позвонке-миозит. При том сам миозит может быть незначительный, но боли давать сильные. Исследуется только биопсией с глубоких околокостных мышц.Рассказывал , что был у него спортивный малинуа, очень на спину жаловался-его тоже крутили, вертели-всё чисто. Отправили в ..ээ..тут моя память хромает-Франция или Англия.Там тоже крутили-биопсия вот им этот миозит выявила (но это уже к позвоночнику отношения не имеет), но собака после прыжков даже встать несколько дней не могла. Чего только не поузновала

----------


## Tatjana

Лена, спасибо за инфо!

----------


## Tatjana

Ну где все флудильщики? Зачахли? 

 :Ap:

----------


## RexStaller

Я тут!!!
Жду от судей результатов по вирт смотру кобелей экстерьер и сук работу:)

----------


## Елена П

> На парацетамоле полегчало немного.


Таня, выздоравливайте! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, выздоравливайте!


Лена, спасибо! Стараюсь!

----------


## Елена П

> Я вот какую хочу мысль дать для размышления и для специалистов с большим опытом, и для просто патриотов породы: поведение собаки, в том числе проявление агрессии к окружающему миру в значительной степени будет зависеть от её иерархического положения в стае.


Таня, я Вас вылечу в два счета) :Ax: 
Готова спорить по теме.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, я Вас вылечу в два счета)
> Готова спорить по теме.


Давайте попробуем!)

----------


## Елена П

> Давайте попробуем!)


" поведение собаки, в том числе проявление агрессии к окружающему миру в значительной степени будет зависеть от её иерархического положения в стае."
Начнем.) Сначала хотелось бы подробнее, что есть агрессия к окружающему миру?

----------


## Елена П

У меня под рукой журнал и в нем" Международный семинар для судей по рабочим испытаниям собак" 12-13 июля 2008 г.Дармштадт, Германия.
Гюнтер  Дигель: " Пугливость и агрессия заложены самой природой, но надо проявить умение и осторожность, чтобы не перевести у щенка агрессию в испуг. Побеждать и терпеть- этому надо учиться. В этот период (4-14 нед.) надо учить щенка быть уверенным в себе.  Именно в этот момент происходит наиболее активная социализация щенка".
Думаете ли Вы, что эти тезисы до сих пор актуальны? Ведь разводим столько лет смелых собак от смелых. Или нет?

----------


## Tatjana

> У меня под рукой журнал и в нем" Международный семинар для судей по рабочим испытаниям собак" 12-13 июля 2008 г.Дармштадт, Германия.
> Гюнтер  Дигель: " Пугливость и агрессия заложены самой природой, но надо проявить умение и осторожность, чтобы не перевести у щенка агрессию в испуг. Побеждать и терпеть- этому надо учиться. В этот период (4-14 нед.) надо учить щенка быть уверенным в себе.  Именно в этот момент происходит наиболее активная социализация щенка".
> Думаете ли Вы, что эти тезисы до сих пор актуальны? Ведь разводим столько лет смелых собак от смелых. Или нет?


Конечно актуальны! Смелая собака - понятие растяжимое. На счет возраста не совсем согласна. Я бы отметила, что сроки куда более поздние. В возрасте 4-14 недель обычно щенки достаточно социальные сами по себе и почти не видят врагов. Доказательство - инстинктивная реакция следования на движение, обеспечивающая детёнышам не потеряться в моменты кочевания с родителями. Т.е. щенок готов двигаться за любыми ногами особо не разбирая, где свой или чужой. Такое поведение проходит ближе к 3,5 месяцам и для него важно, что бы осторожность уходила на второй план. Так что не знаю, что тут имел Дигель, но природе он слегка противоречит. 



> " поведение собаки, в том числе проявление агрессии к окружающему миру в значительной степени будет зависеть от её иерархического положения в стае."
> Начнем.) Сначала хотелось бы подробнее, что есть агрессия к окружающему миру?


Это я просто обобщила все раздражители вместе взятые, имея ввиду понятие угрозы в окружающем мире, точнее от окружающего мира, всего того, что могло бы вызвать агрессивное поведение у собаки. Поведение вожака часто становится определяющим для поведения молодых членов стаи. Главным вожаком у домашних собак по определению должен быть хозяин.

----------


## Елена П

> Конечно актуальны! Смелая собака - понятие растяжимое. На счет возраста не совсем согласна. Я бы отметила, что сроки куда более поздние. В возрасте 4-14 недель обычно щенки достаточно социальные сами по себе и почти не видят врагов. Доказательство - инстинктивная реакция следования на движение, обеспечивающая детёнышам не потеряться в моменты кочевания с родителями. Т.е. щенок готов двигаться за любыми ногами особо не разбирая, где свой или чужой. Такое поведение проходит ближе к 3,5 месяцам и для него важно, что бы осторожность уходила на второй план. Так что не знаю, что тут имел Дигель, но природе он слегка противоречит. 
> 
> Это я просто обобщила все раздражители вместе взятые, имея ввиду понятие угрозы в окружающем мире, точнее от окружающего мира, всего того, что могло бы вызвать агрессивное поведение у собаки. Поведение вожака часто становится определяющим для поведения молодых членов стаи. Главным вожаком у домашних собак по определению должен быть хозяин.


Ну кто-то же из щенков может увидеть угрозу вечером( ночью) в шевелящихся ветках куста, а кто-то не обратит внимание, кто-то поддастся панике с движением вперед, а кто-то в противоположную сторону.
По поводу движения за ногами, щенок месяца в 1.5 да, увяжется, но месяцев 3-х уже различает" свои" ноги от чужих.
Еще Д. пишет, что уверенное поведение суки очень важно для развития смелости у щенков. При выборе щенка следует учитывать, прежде всего, психику матери.
На сегодня прощаюсь, завтра продолжим. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну кто-то же из щенков может увидеть угрозу вечером( ночью) в шевелящихся ветках куста, а кто-то не обратит внимание, кто-то поддастся панике с движением вперед, а кто-то в противоположную сторону.
> По поводу движения за ногами, щенок месяца в 1.5 да, увяжется, но месяцев 3-х уже различает" свои" ноги от чужих.
> Еще Д. пишет, что уверенное поведение суки очень важно для развития смелости у щенков. При выборе щенка следует учитывать, прежде всего, психику матери.
> На сегодня прощаюсь, завтра продолжим.


Лена, во многом совершенно согласна! Дигель только подтвердил моё высказывание, что реакция часто будет зависеть от реакции вожака.
Конечно и собаки разные, и щенки разные. Я обощаю в целом поведение. В 2,5 тоже увяжется. В три различают, но ещё могут увязаться, если нет глубоких социальных отношений с кем-то из своих. Например: щенки, которые растут в питомнике вместе, которые не имеют глубоких социальных отношений с хозяином и уже отсажены от матери. Но согласна, что к трём могут различать.
Но дело не в том до скольки точно до 3 или раньше. Дело в том что в 4 - 8 недель для проявления инстинктивного поведения следования, щенки воспринимают врагов значительно реже, чем в более позднем возрасте.

Спокойной ночи! :Ax:

----------


## RexStaller

По своим наблюдениям могу сказать,что поведение щенков еще во многом зависит от уровня социала их родителей. Часто от  недоверчивых родителей дети тоже недоверчивые,и проявляют более острые реакции.
В возрасте 1-1,5 практически все щенки выбегают и активно общаются с разными людьми,с радостью идут на контакт. Дальше приведу пример щенков от моей Крысы,т.к.пометов было достаточно,все потомки уже взрослые,можно подводить итог.
Вот маленькие щенки вели себя так.Примерно к 2 мес.начало происходить "расслоение"-часть щенков так же радостно общались,часть уже вели себя слегка недоверчиво-понюхав постороннего,бегали вокруг,но в руки не давались.
К 3 мес.более 50% помета проявляли недоверчивость и с чужими людьми не шли,некоторые облаивали.
Если щенка забирали в 1,5-2 мес и активно социализировали в условиях города,то вырастали вполне социальные собаки. Если социал был ограничен(собака росла за городом или в питомнике и не очень много контактировала с людьми и животными),то вырастали недоверчивые,островатые и агрессивные собаки.

----------


## Tatjana

Рита, пишешь тоже самое, что и я. :Ap: 
Ну как тут спорить-то? О чём? :Ap:

----------


## RexStaller

> Рита, пишешь тоже самое, что и я.
> Ну как тут спорить-то? О чём?


Так я разве спорю? Я привела наблюдения на личном опыте. :Ap:  :Ap:

----------


## Елена П

> Рита, пишешь тоже самое, что и я.
> Ну как тут спорить-то? О чём?


Давайте разбирать зависимость агрессивности к окружающему миру относительно статуса собаки в стае. Про щенков, это была затравка , оказывается по Д. у служебных собак есть врожденный инстинкт пугливости.
Вот по моим наблюдениям, из щенков, которые сами идут на контакт с человеком и в 3 мес, вырастают собаки с высоким статусом в стае.
Конечно, это признак не единственный). Например, они не подлизываются ни к людям, ни к собакам.)

----------


## Света

> Давайте разбирать зависимость агрессивности к окружающему миру относительно статуса собаки в стае.


Что подразумевается под окружающим миром?

----------


## Елена П

Лоренц, если память мне не изменяет, изучал поведение собак с себе подобными на примере своих такс и не изучал агрессию служебной собаки к человеку.
Дигель на семинаре: нам не нужна агрессивная собака вообще,нам нужна собака с управляемой, направленной агрессией.

----------


## Елена П

> Что подразумевается под окружающим миром?


Эта фраза Татьяны - образ собирательный, как я поняла.

----------


## Света

> Дигель на семинаре: нам не нужна агрессивная собака вообще,нам нужна собака с управляемой, направленной агрессией.


где то был ролик с МАРКО его интервью где они с Орловым, там тоже звучало примерно  такое что у сильной агрессивной собаки нет нужды демонстрировать свою агрессию вне защитной схемы.

----------


## Света

Про щенков вижу щас очень социального щенка любит всех , вот поглядим какой он будет через полгода щас ему наверное месяца 4.

----------


## Елена П

> где то был ролик с МАРКО его интервью где они с Орловым, там тоже звучало примерно  такое что у сильной агрессивной собаки нет нужды демонстрировать свою агрессию вне защитной схемы.


Вот он  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_43XVyg72vA

----------


## Елена П

> Про щенков вижу щас очень социального щенка любит всех , вот поглядим какой он будет через полгода щас ему наверное месяца 4.


Любит всех - попробуй описать его поведение при этом.

----------


## Света

> Вот он  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_43XVyg72vA


Ага, спасибо, щас пересматриваю,говорит что хорошей агрессии нужно время чтоб перерости в доминантность и тогда мы получи сильную собаку.

----------


## Света

> Любит всех - попробуй описать его поведение при этом.


ну там типа такого хозяйка идёт со шенком стоят люди щен увидел  всё забыл хозяйку в том числе радостный бежит общаться
его гладят он доволен бегает от одного человека к другому увести от людей целая проблема.

----------


## Елена П

> Дигель только подтвердил моё высказывание, что реакция часто будет зависеть от реакции вожака.


Давайте разберем. Вон там в темноте зашумел от ветра куст, заводчик гуляет со щенками. Он вожак, ведет себя уверенно, спокойно, а из щенков кто-то забухтел, кто-то с лаем рванул вперед, кто-то рванул назад, кто-то только смотрит. Значит, собаки ведут себя сообразно инстинктам, а не реакции вожака. Вот когда заводчик направится к тому кусту и своим видом покажет, что бояться нечего, это уже будет воспитательный момент.
Помню Порто вывешивал ролик с щенками ГДР- разведения, как к воротам питомника подошли два человека с собакой и как при этом вели себя щенки- все по-разному. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hcy9...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Елена П

> ну там типа такого хозяйка идёт со шенком стоят люди щен увидел  всё забыл хозяйку в том числе радостный бежит общаться
> его гладят он доволен бегает от одного человека к другому увести от людей целая проблема.


Понятно. Не думаю, что щен вырастит  очень уверенным в себе, но интересно как все сложится на самом деле с возрастом.

----------


## Irka

не помню кто спрашивал про выворачивает колени. Попался случайно ролик, сразу вспомнила про вопрос
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM7eWIV3sdQ

----------


## Бахира

Я спрашивала))). Спасибо!
Что аудитория скажет про эти задние?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZYT0N8iazI

----------


## Irka

задние не фонтан. Но бывает и хуже  :Ag:   Кстати, тоже мне показалось колени выворачивает, но не утверждаю. По ролику так выглядело. 
По работе для шоу даже прилично смотрится. Хорошая хватка. И скорость неплохая. Но на галопе задние как чугунные и совсем не разгибаются суставы  :Ac:  Очень странное строение.

----------


## Tatjana

> Давайте разберем. Вон там в темноте зашумел от ветра куст, заводчик гуляет со щенками. Он вожак, ведет себя уверенно, спокойно, а из щенков кто-то забухтел, кто-то с лаем рванул вперед, кто-то рванул назад, кто-то только смотрит. Значит, собаки ведут себя сообразно инстинктам, а не реакции вожака. Вот когда заводчик направится к тому кусту и своим видом покажет, что бояться нечего, это уже будет воспитательный момент.
> Помню Порто вывешивал ролик с щенками ГДР- разведения, как к воротам питомника подошли два человека с собакой и как при этом вели себя щенки- все по-разному. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hcy9...ature=youtu.be


Лен, у щенка формируется поведение не за один какой-то эпизод, а на протяжении довольно длительного времени взросления. Если щенок более осторожный, и реагирующий агрессивно на ситуацию постоянно будет видеть совершенно невозмутимое спокойствие матери, то со временем он перестанет проявлять излишнюю настороженность. И, кстати, мать щенка и хозяин щенка тут имеют разное влияние. Как правило простой человек, не обладающий глубокими знаниями скорее всего не сможет получить поведение подражания, потому что не использует природную схему выстраивания отношений на ритуальной основе.
Как же не будут зависеть от реакции вожака? Если вожак даст деру, то неужели щенки не побегут с ним?))) 
А вот если вожак даст бой или агрессивную реакцию, то только подкрепит поведения щенка в данном случае.
Уже не раз подмечено, что собаки на прогулках по-разному себя ведут в зависимости от того, кто из членов семьи их выгуливает. Это тоже факт.
Например, мои собаки, поскольку находятся в глубоком подчинении, то и возлагают на меня  обязанности их главного защитника и покровителя. Как бы палка о двух концах: с одной стороны я непререкаемый авторитет, могу на ходу остановить собаку, с другой стороны слишком сильна, чтобы собаки чувствовали, что я нуждаюсь в постоянной защите. Собака в таком случае становится более ведомой и менее способной самостоятельно принимать решение. Очень глубокая мысль, кстати. Не знаю, правильно ли я её изложила. Но это тоже факт. 

Сейчас приведу пример как  одна и та же собака по-разному проявит реакцию на одного и того же чужого человека в похожих ситуациях. Реакция будет зависеть от моего поведения. Как-то я косила траву на площадке, была увлечена работой и не видела, как приехала ко мне моя ученица (кстати хозяйка Прады), она вышла из машины, смело направилась в мою сторону и тут же была атакована одной из моих собак. Но эта же самая собака вела себя по-другому, если я раньше замечала человека и успевала ответить на приветствие. Собака совершенно спокойно воспринимала его появление, ориентируясь на моё поведение. И таких примеров масса. Во всяком случае в моей практике.

----------


## Бахира

> задние не фонтан. Но бывает и хуже   Кстати, тоже мне показалось колени выворачивает, но не утверждаю. По ролику так выглядело. 
> По работе для шоу даже прилично смотрится. Хорошая хватка. И скорость неплохая. Но на галопе задние как чугунные и совсем не разгибаются суставы  Очень странное строение.


Нет-нет, к работе у меня никаких нареканий. Я именно про задние. Просто мне тут давеча сказали, КАК я могу критиковать данную собаку с т.зр. анатомии, если сами судьи СФАУ (смайлик, кладущий поклоны) дали этой собаке отборное отлично на Зигере.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Нет-нет, к работе у меня никаких нареканий. Я именно про задние. Просто мне тут давеча сказали, КАК я могу критиковать данную собаку с т.зр. анатомии, если сами судьи СФАУ (смайлик, кладущий поклоны) дали этой собаке отборное отлично на Зигере.


Ань, ИМХО, критиковать мы можем любую собаку. Потому как нам, а не судье ЭСФАУ, работать с его потомками, если брать от такого производителя щенка. По работе - я бы взяла щенка от него, а вот по ЗК - крепко подумала бы. Мне не нра. Смущает именно эта "деревянность". Хотя допускаю, что с суставами по снимкам может быть все окей. Причину такого наверное сможет объяснить врач.

----------


## Бахира

Вот и я о том же.

----------


## Елена П

Tatjana;6916]





> Как же не будут зависеть от реакции вожака? Если вожак даст деру, то неужели щенки не побегут с ним?)))


Истинный вожак деру не даст)  



> А вот если вожак даст бой или агрессивную реакцию, то только подкрепит поведения щенка в данном случае.


По ролику с щенками. Там первым подбежал довольно смелый щенок.
Ни воплей, ни подобострастия, а остальные подтянулись опять-таки с сообразно  инстинктивному поведению.




> Например, мои собаки, поскольку находятся в глубоком подчинении, то и возлагают на меня  обязанности их главного защитника и покровителя. Как бы палка о двух концах: с одной стороны я непререкаемый авторитет, могу на ходу остановить собаку, с другой стороны слишком сильна, чтобы собаки чувствовали, что я нуждаюсь в постоянной защите. Собака в таком случае становится более ведомой и менее способной самостоятельно принимать решение. Очень глубокая мысль, кстати. Не знаю, правильно ли я её изложила. Но это тоже факт.


Да, мысль глубокая и правильная, но я не думаю, что собаки вообще считают, что вожак нуждается в постоянной опеке и защите. Другие мотивации. Если видят, что ему действительно что-то угрожает,то да, сработает стайный инстинкт.



> Сейчас приведу пример как  одна и та же собака по-разному проявит реакцию на одного и того же чужого человека в похожих ситуациях. Реакция будет зависеть от моего поведения. Как-то я косила траву на площадке, была увлечена работой и не видела, как приехала ко мне моя ученица (кстати хозяйка Прады), она вышла из машины, смело направилась в мою сторону и тут же была атакована одной из моих собак. Но эта же самая собака вела себя по-другому, если я раньше замечала человека и успевала ответить на приветствие. Собака совершенно спокойно воспринимала его появление, ориентируясь на моё поведение. И таких примеров масса. Во всяком случае в моей практике.


Абсолютно правильный пример.
П.С. Как самочувствие? Уже легче? :Ax:

----------


## Елена П

> Я спрашивала))). Спасибо!
> Что аудитория скажет про эти задние?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZYT0N8iazI


Вот так лучше видны зк.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU1HK...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Tatjana

> П.С. Как самочувствие? Уже легче?


Спасибо, вроде кризис миновал... На поправку пошла. Но не знаю, чем мне обернётся сегодняшний поход к собакам. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Я спрашивала))). Спасибо!
> Что аудитория скажет про эти задние?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZYT0N8iazI


А там не только задние. Там и передние. Не знаю какие хуже...

----------


## Tatjana

Лен, чуть подскажу с цитированием. Оно, конечно, тут дурацкое - не спорю. Ну какое есть.
В сообщении ничего выделять не надо, чтобы процитировать, достаточно только нажать саму клавишу "цитата" в правом нижнем углу самого сообщения и весть пост сам вставится в ответ, как цитата. Я потом просто удаляю ненужные предложения или не удаляю.
Например,



> Вот так лучше видны зк.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU1HK...ature=youtu.be


Можно  сразу отвечать одним сообщением на несколько сообщений. Тогда надо нажать на каждом сообщении, на которое хотите ответить клавишу с кавычками. Это мульти-цитирование. А потом на любом из них "цитата"
И в ответ вставятся цитаты этих сообщений.
Например,



> Спасибо, вроде кризис миновал... На поправку пошла. Но не знаю, чем мне обернётся сегодняшний поход к собакам.





> А там не только задние. Там и передние. Не знаю какие хуже...


Можно просто скопировать любую фразу в окно ответа, выделить её и нажать на панели желтенький значок "вставит тег цитаты"
Например,



> А там не только задние

----------


## Tatjana

> Истинный вожак деру не даст)


Смотря какая ситуация. Никто не лишен инстинкта самосохранения. Вожак должен быть не только сильным, но и опытным.

----------


## Tatjana

Что ещё обсудим? :Ab:

----------


## Елена П

> Смотря какая ситуация. Никто не лишен инстинкта самосохранения. Вожак должен быть не только сильным, но и опытным.


Таня, мы все же о собаках - служебных собаках с вековым отбором говорим. Опыт- дело наживное, главное - храброе сердце. 

Лев к цитате очень кстати. Очень нравится фильм ВВС о войне львов и гиен.

----------


## Елена П

> Что ещё обсудим?


 Надо подумать. 
Вам уже легче и это хорошо. :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

Я тут на один видеосюжет наткнулась вчера и потом весь вечер смотрела подобные видео и была очень удивлена всеобщей безграмотности, которая ведет не просто к трагедии, а к трагедии со смертельным исходом.
Как думаете, виноват ли дрессировщик в этом эпизоде и были ли другие варианты уйти от дальнейшего нападения?


Как ситуацию видит кинолог?

----------


## Елена П

> Я тут на один видеосюжет наткнулась вчера и потом весь вечер смотрела подобные видео и была очень удивлена всеобщей безграмотности, которая ведет не просто к трагедии, а к трагедии со смертельным исходом.
> Как думаете, виноват ли дрессировщик в этом эпизоде и были ли другие варианты уйти от дальнейшего нападения?
> 
> 
> Как ситуацию видит кинолог?


Последний лев уже зашел не в духе. Дрессы по ходу не следили за состоянием животных, торопились. Похоже, что 2 соседа по тумбам дружбаны. Суеты много: кто место командует, кто домой, на выходе толкутся эти два бедолаги. Остальные львы молодцы, особенно тот, который остался на месте выполнения упражнения.

----------


## Tatjana

А я вот подумала, почему дрессировщик после нападения попытался опять конфликтовать со львом? Почему не предусмотрено замещение поведения через другой инстинкт? Ведь можно было в такой ситуации льву кинуть шмат мяса, отвлечь его, поменять состояние. Возможно второго и третьего нападения бы не было и второй лев не включился бы.

Как же я против дрессировки хищников и вообще всех животных методами принуждения без баланса и без социальной мотивации. Хотя моя детская мечта была стать укротителем тигров! Я даже на встречу собиралась с Куклачёвым, но хорошо, что не сложилось тогда. :Ap:

----------


## Елена П

> А я вот подумала, почему дрессировщик после нападения попытался опять конфликтовать со львом? Почему не предусмотрено замещение поведения через другой инстинкт? Ведь можно было в такой ситуации льву кинуть шмат мяса, отвлечь его, поменять состояние. Возможно второго и третьего нападения бы не было и второй лев не включился бы.
> 
> Как же я против дрессировки хищников и вообще всех животных методами принуждения и без социальной мотивации. Хотя моя детская мечта была стать укротителем тигров! Я даже на встречу собиралась с Куклачёвым, но хорошо, что не сложилось тогда.


В цирковом училище нет специальности дрессировщик.
Поменять состояние теоретически правильно, как там со львами- трудно сказать, может все на мясо бы сбежались и в давке не заметили как зажевали бы и дресса. я недавно смотрела фильм про Запашных, так вот один из братьев как про откровение рассказывал, что их отец, чтобы хищник работал всегда, поощрение давал в самые неожиданные для него(льва) моменты. Это практически дословно.

----------


## Tatjana

> В цирковом училище нет специальности дрессировщик.
> Поменять состояние теоретически правильно, как там со львами- трудно сказать, может все на мясо бы сбежались и в давке не заметили как зажевали бы и дресса. я недавно смотрела фильм про Запашных, так вот один из братьев как про откровение рассказывал, что их отец, чтобы хищник работал всегда, поощрение давал в самые неожиданные для него(льва) моменты. Это практически дословно.


Вряд ли бы сбежались. Их же во время тренинга постоянно кормят, наверняка они привыкли к такому воздействию и не претендуют на соседа.
Так мы, обучая собак постоянно меняем и вариант мотивации, и момент, при чём регулярно! 
Я вот не знала, что такой специальности нет... это теперь многое обьясняет!

----------


## Елена П

> Вряд ли бы сбежались. Их же во время тренинга постоянно кормят, наверняка они привыкли к такому воздействию и не претендуют на соседа.
> Так мы, обучая собак постоянно меняем и вариант мотивации, и момент, при чём регулярно! 
> Я вот не знала, что такой специальности нет... это теперь многое обьясняет!


Да, кормят кусочками на палочке- к этому они привыкли, а шмат мяса- это уже не поощрение, а законная кормежка  :Ag: 
Льва надо было успокоить выполнением привычной команды с поощрением за выполнение, а потом в приготовленную клетку, которая должна быть все время наготове. А эти разгильдяи. Никто не даст льву шмат мяса за нападение на дресса, ну если планирует и дальше с ним работать, хотя эту пару по уму надо отдать в зоопарк.

----------


## Tatjana

> Да, кормят кусочками на палочке- к этому они привыкли, а шмат мяса- это уже не поощрение, а законная кормежка 
> Льва надо было успокоить выполнением привычной команды с поощрением за выполнение, а потом в приготовленную клетку, которая должна быть все время наготове. А эти разгильдяи. Никто не даст льву шмат мяса за нападение на дресса, ну если планирует и дальше с ним работать, хотя эту пару по уму надо отдать в зоопарк.


Да я точно также предположила, что дрессировщик мог бояться подтвердить такое поведение, чтобы в дальнейшем якобы не потерять артиста. Не оценил степень опасности. А ведь там женщина бегала, на которую львы агрессию даже и не думали проявлять. Главный раздражитель был явно мужчина.

Лена, в зоопарках не меньше покусов, а то и больше. Я такого насмотрелась...

----------


## Света

> Главный раздражитель был явно мужчина.


Видать достал он льва своей дрессировкой.

----------


## RexStaller

Посмотрела ролик про нападение львов.Просто в шоке от безалаберности и отсутствия элементарной техники безопасности.Впечатление,что никто вообще не был готов к подобным событиям,хотя,казалось бы,элементарно такое могло быть,всё-таки это не домашняя кошка,а дикое животное.

----------


## Tatjana

> Посмотрела ролик про нападение львов.Просто в шоке от безалаберности и отсутствия элементарной техники безопасности.Впечатление,что никто вообще не был готов к подобным событиям,хотя,казалось бы,элементарно такое могло быть,всё-таки это не домашняя кошка,а дикое животное.


Рита, я в таком же шоке от кучи подобных роликов. Вот стало откровением, насколько люди, работающие с дикими животными толком о них не знают. При чем их ошибки не какой-нибудь плохой случай с покусами, а трагедии со смертельным исходом.

PS. А мы сокрушаемся в отсутствии знаний и понятий: шоу,шоу..., а тут такое.

----------


## RexStaller

:Ag:  :Ag: Кстати,возник такой интересный вопрос: А как бы дикие звери реагировали на применение электроошейника?

----------


## Света

> Вот стало откровением, насколько люди, работающие с дикими животными толком о них не знают. При чем их ошибки не какой-нибудь плохой случай с покусами, а трагедии со смертельным исходом.
> 
> PS. А мы сокрушаемся в отсутствии знаний и понятий: шоу,шоу..., а тут такое.


а помните была программа про крокодилов мужик там казалось бы знал про них всё изучал их всю жизнь и всё равно его съели, :Ac:

----------


## Света

След по ауре человека кто что думает по этому поводу?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=axVZALGtcKk

----------


## Tatjana

> а помните была программа про крокодилов мужик там казалось бы знал про них всё изучал их всю жизнь и всё равно его съели,


Это Стив Ирвин. Только его не крокодил сьел, он умер от нападения ската, который ударил Стива в грудь своим жалом.

----------


## RexStaller

> След по ауре человека кто что думает по этому поводу?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=axVZALGtcKk
> люди


Все может быть,конечно.Но всё-таки спорно,что на ролике собака искала именно по ауре.Объясню почему.
Во-первых,след проложен на снегу,а значит собака может включить визуальный поиск,глазами.Во-вторых,пока человек завязывался в мешок,на мешке остались многочисленные частицы его запаха(пыль одежды и эпителия рук.) Все эти частицы при длине 400 метров падали на маршруте движения.Поэтому,собака вполне могла ориентируясь по малочисленным частицам и визуальным отпечаткам,найти данного человека.

----------


## Tatjana

> След по ауре человека кто что думает по этому поводу?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=axVZALGtcKk
> люди


Можно было бы посмеяться до слёз, но почему-то совсем грустно.

----------


## RexStaller

> Можно было бы посмеяться до слёз, но почему-то совсем грустно.


Наоборот,весело.Представляешь,сколько можно бабок выбить под эту программу экспериментов и их попилить? :Ag:

----------


## Света

там ещё следовые ролики есть на канале этого пользователя.

----------


## Tatjana

Какой хороший ролик!


Кстати, автор какое-то время довольно активно писал тут. К сожалению у меня тогда не было времени поддержать переписку.

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Какой хороший ролик!
> .


Грустный ролик-то...
 А что касается нокаута - конечно, собака не виновата, что она скоростная и так получилось, но я лично не хотела бы такую собаку! Какой бы классной она не была бы.

----------


## Tatjana

> Грустный ролик-то...
>  А что касается нокаута - конечно, собака не виновата, что она скоростная и так получилось, но я лично не хотела бы такую собаку! Какой бы классной она не была бы.


А чего грустный? Я не встречала современных шоу с отсутствием в строении задних ног саблистости. Помню времена, когда за саблистость ставили оценку хорошо. Оказывается золотые времена были!

По поводу мали: на ролике как раз её класс не виден, хорошая она или нет. Просто быстро атаковала и всё, анатомия позволяет.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> А чего грустный? Я не встречала современных шоу с отсутствием в строении задних ног саблистости. Помню времена, когда за саблистость ставили оценку хорошо. Оказывается золотые времена были!
> 
> По поводу мали: на ролике как раз её класс не виден, хорошая она или нет. Просто быстро атаковала и всё, анатомия позволяет.


Татьяна, скажите, а что Вы вкладываете в понятие "саблистость"? Я у каких-то своих собак отмечаю это, у каких-то нет. Может я не права??? Может не так оцениваю?
Насчет быстрой атаки - я согласна. Но все равно, на мой дилетантский взгляд - не нужна такая быстрота "не спортсмену"... вот хоть убейте. 

Сегодня почитала тему на Песике про шоу-разведение - была огорчена, что наши Таня с Ирой там копья ломают.... При том, что порой говорят правильные вещи, но в запале перестают чувствовать грань...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Какой хороший ролик!
> 
> 
> Кстати, автор какое-то время довольно активно писал тут. К сожалению у меня тогда не было времени поддержать переписку.


Странно одно, что породники в упор не видят этих проблем и не считают их проблемами. И для них эти собаки -- красивы. :Ac:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Сегодня почитала тему на Песике про шоу-разведение - была огорчена, что наши Таня с Ирой там копья ломают.... При том, что порой говорят правильные вещи, но в запале перестают чувствовать грань...


Света, какую грань? Убивает, что люди не видят! Иди не хотят видеть проблем. Им все со стороны непородники говорят -- мамочки! ужас! А они -- где ужас, это красиво, вы не понимаете. Так кто грань-то не чувствует?

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Кто против здоровых собак? Вот взяла бы свою нормальную, у которой лапы не выворачиваются и спины не колесами сняла хотя бы на рыси или играющую и поставила бы туда. Думаю, никто бы не сказал ничего плохого.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Я уже лично не хочу ходить ни на какие породные форумы, потому что там люди в черных очках сидят, надоело уже доказывать что-то, бесполезно. Один сидит сказки рассказывает, что собака по следу должна ходить с хвостом задратым. Ну не смешно даже, ей-Богу.

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, скажите, а что Вы вкладываете в понятие "саблистость"? Я у каких-то своих собак отмечаю это, у каких-то нет. Может я не права??? Может не так оцениваю?


По поводу саблистости Вам лучше меня Мазовер ответит: http://coollib.net/b/100156/read
У собак в свободном состоянии, когда задние параллельны друг другу, а не в стойке плюсны по отношению к поверхности должны стоять почти отвесно или с совсем небольшим наклоном. Овчаристы уже забыли об этом.



> Насчет быстрой атаки - я согласна. Но все равно, на мой дилетантский взгляд - не нужна такая быстрота "не спортсмену"... вот хоть убейте.


А почему служебная порода должна ориентироваться на вкус обывателя? Скорость и ловкость показывают, что собака не имеет функциональных проблем. Почему вдруг Вам нужна собака, которая не может быстро садиться, ложиться, бегать? Это же физическое здоровье  - не более.



> Сегодня почитала тему на Песике про шоу-разведение - была огорчена, что наши Таня с Ирой там копья ломают.... При том, что порой говорят правильные вещи, но в запале перестают чувствовать грань...


Свет, я на песик и многие другие форумы вообще не захожу. Ничего не могу сказать...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Свет, я на песик и многие другие форумы вообще не захожу. Ничего не могу сказать...


Ты знаешь, я тоже не ходила, мне ссылку дали. Пошла почитать. А там, оказывается, разнопородный форум, участники с разными собаками, в том числе и беспородными. Очень интересно оказалось почитать мнение тех обывателей, на которых обычно ссылаются. Что вот обывателям нравится и для них собак и разводят. А как выяснилось, -- нет, не нравится, обыватели в ужасе, так все разобиделись.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я уже лично не хочу ходить ни на какие породные форумы, потому что там люди в черных очках сидят, надоело уже доказывать что-то, бесполезно. Один сидит сказки рассказывает, что собака по следу должна ходить с хвостом задратым. Ну не смешно даже, ей-Богу.


Я на Кубань свою любимую зашла, месяц же не спорили..., отвыкла. :Ap:  Прочла пару постов. Там Толоков ролик поставил с н.о. в пример ловкости. Собака бегает аджилити. Сначала дернулась отвечать, а потом подумала: ну зачем? Человек не видит, что собака не владеет хорошо своим телом, она не гибкая, бегает не быстро, прыгает тяжело. Он по определению не может видеть, т.к. других вариантов не видел и сам не занимался. Что ему доказывать?
В своё время с Кваем занималась у нашей очень сильной аджилистки. Она мне на многие вещи глаза открыла. :Ab:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Я на Кубань свою любимую зашла, месяц же не спорили..., отвыкла. Прочла пару постов.  :


Я тоже... зашла...

----------


## Irka

> Сегодня почитала тему на Песике про шоу-разведение - была огорчена, что наши Таня с Ирой там копья ломают.... При том, что порой говорят правильные вещи, но в запале перестают чувствовать грань...


а чем огорчена то? Да и копий ломать не пришлось совсем. Оказалось там так много адекватных и вменяемых, незашореных собаководов  :Ay:  что ни с кем спорить даже не приходится. Прям порадовало, что большинство людей таки видят проблемы шоу-но. А если чего то не понимают, спрашивают, интересуются. Приятно пообщаться. И к тому же там оказались и мои знакомые, с которыми так же приятно иметь беседу, не смотря, что они шоу-заводчики.  Очень приятная компания. Какие копья? Ты про что? Наверное про хикс?  :Ad:

----------


## Natalja Hevari

> Я тут на один видеосюжет наткнулась вчера и потом весь вечер смотрела подобные видео и была очень удивлена всеобщей безграмотности, которая ведет не просто к трагедии, а к трагедии со смертельным исходом.
> Как думаете, виноват ли дрессировщик в этом эпизоде и были ли другие варианты уйти от дальнейшего нападения?
> 
> 
> Как ситуацию видит кинолог?


Подняли интересную тему, пару лет назад в сети появились такие расследования. Вита, конечно, конкретная зоошиза (хоть я и ненавижу это слово, но тут отрицать это язык не поворачивается), но расслеование любопытное.
Таким же образом, как и диких львов, особо талантливые "дрессировщики", "дрессировали" и собак.
Скажите, оправдана ли такая жестокость для развлечения и денег?

http://www.vita.org.ru/new/2013/apr/17.htm#v

----------


## Бахира

Для развлечения и денег оправдано ВСЁ.

----------


## Natalja Hevari

> Для развлечения и денег оправдано ВСЁ.


да кто б сомневался-то
а вот если по уму-то?..

----------


## Tatjana

> Подняли интересную тему, пару лет назад в сети появились такие расследования. Вита, конечно, конкретная зоошиза (хоть я и ненавижу это слово, но тут отрицать это язык не поворачивается), но расслеование любопытное.
> Таким же образом, как и диких львов, особо талантливые "дрессировщики", "дрессировали" и собак.
> Скажите, оправдана ли такая жестокость для развлечения и денег?
> 
> http://www.vita.org.ru/new/2013/apr/17.htm#v


Наташа, спасибо за материал! Посмотрела. Никогда не задумывалась о цирке. Но после видео львов уже высказалась выше, что дрессировки животных в цирке не должно быть вообще. Теперь думаю, что и собак там не должно быть. Доверяю сотрудникам Виты в предоставленном ими материале и надеюсь, что что-то сдвинется с мёртвой точки. А вообще ужас...

----------


## Tatjana

> да кто б сомневался-то
> а вот если по уму-то?..


Невозможно по уму на тот результат, который нужен цирку большинство видов животных, скажу сразу! Да ещё если отсутствует как таковое образование дрессировщика,  то по большому счету цирк - издевательство над животными. Разве что Куклачев вряд ли принуждал своих кошек, они у него с задранными хвостами работали, что говорит о комфортном внутреннем состоянии. Но и тут судить не берусь.

----------


## Елена П

Недавно ролик смотрела, правда он ок. 40 мин., но по затронутой теме.
Беседа Запашных и зоозащитников Ростова

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHC7Ha7x7_c

----------


## Света

> Но после видео львов уже высказалась выше, что дрессировки животных в цирке не должно быть вообще. Теперь думаю, что и собак там не должно быть.


Кошки, пусть останутся кошки.там адекватная дрессура у Куклачёва и кошки хорошо там живут.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_SPlv1EVHw

----------


## Natalja Hevari

> Наташа, спасибо за материал! Посмотрела. Никогда не задумывалась о цирке. Но после видео львов уже высказалась выше, что дрессировки животных в цирке не должно быть вообще. Теперь думаю, что и собак там не должно быть. Доверяю сотрудникам Виты в предоставленном ими материале и надеюсь, что что-то сдвинется с мёртвой точки. А вообще ужас...


и таких роликов от зоозащиты по всему миру- масса, коротких, всяких- разные животные- от хищных до слонов и жирафов разных, но везде одно и тоже по методам- цепи, палки, кнуты, крики без конца и без края :0317:

----------


## Natalja Hevari

> Невозможно по уму на тот результат, который нужен цирку большинство видов животных, скажу сразу! Да ещё если отсутствует как таковое образование дрессировщика,  то по большому счету цирк - издевательство над животными. Разве что Куклачев вряд ли принуждал своих кошек, они у него с задранными хвостами работали, что говорит о комфортном внутреннем состоянии. Но и тут судить не берусь.


Спасибо за мнение, вообще, давно подобное же мнение сложилось, что далеко не всех животных надо и можно дрессировать..видимо, так и есть.
Жаль, что ни-че-го в обозримом будущем не изменится, все эти фонды типа Виты не первый год борются, но пока у них только то каналы Ютуба отбирают, то заявы пишут за "клевету"

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> А почему служебная порода должна ориентироваться на вкус обывателя? Скорость и ловкость показывают, что собака не имеет функциональных проблем. Почему вдруг Вам нужна собака, которая не может быстро садиться, ложиться, бегать? Это же физическое здоровье  - не более.
> 
> Свет, я на песик и многие другие форумы вообще не захожу. Ничего не могу сказать...


Татьяна, я может крамолу сейчас выскажу.... но видимо придется признаться самим себе - не нужна в нашем обществе служебная порода. НЕ НУЖНА!!! Кинологи, которые "служат" - не знают сами, как использовать собак. Для задержания  - оружие надежнее, для розыска  если только, для поиска ВВ и наркоты. Но для этого не нужна быстрота в том понимании, какое в это выражение закладываете Вы. Иногда именно вдумчивость и неторопливость нужна. Так постепенно НО стали уже не служебной, а просто пользовательской собакой. Кому-то в спорт, берут соответствующую, кому-то для дома, для семьи, для души, ну типа для охраны - но тоже бред! Хотя едва ли кто-то ко мне рискнет через забор полезть...Мои собаки выполняют команды достаточно быстро - для меня, как для пользователя, но недостаточно быстро если бы я хотела пойти с ними в спорт. Но мне не надо, меня устраивает и так. О здоровье. Старшему кобелю почти 9 лет. Ни проблем с ЖКТ, ни аллергии,ни отитов, ни с суставами, ни со спиной - ничего. Его старшей дочери что у меня живет - 6 лет, тоже самое. Собак старше 5 лет несколько - тоже без проблем. Бегают, скачут, прыгают барьеры, плавают в реке - все окей. Больше проверить никак не могу, да и не надо мне. Не болит и слава Богу. Что еще нужно для обычного пользователя?
Думаю, что само по себе служебное собаководство себя уже изжило за ненадобностью. Отсюда и все споры. Все ИМХО, на истину не претендую :Ax:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> а чем огорчена то? Да и копий ломать не пришлось совсем. Оказалось там так много адекватных и вменяемых, незашореных собаководов  что ни с кем спорить даже не приходится. Прям порадовало, что большинство людей таки видят проблемы шоу-но. А если чего то не понимают, спрашивают, интересуются. Приятно пообщаться. И к тому же там оказались и мои знакомые, с которыми так же приятно иметь беседу, не смотря, что они шоу-заводчики.  Очень приятная компания. Какие копья? Ты про что? Наверное про хикс?


Ир, дело не в Хикс. А проблем до фига в НО РР, но об этом предпочитают умалчивать. Нормальный заводчик видит эти проблемы, старается их избежать. А ненормальный - и не читает вас и не спорит - ему пофиг.
Вот скажи, тебе самой не надоело в тысячный раз писать какие шоу нефункциональные? а тут оказывается и РР недостаточно функциональные по сравнению с мали, давайте их прильем и будет счастье... Если человеку нужна мали - пойдет и купит мали. Если нужна РР - купит РР, если хочет шоу - купит шоу, а обычный человек, которому не нужно все это, придет и купит нормальную овчарку от нормальных здоровых собак. И пофиг ему как оно называется. Я единственное в чем согласна с Вадимом Снеговским - надо говорить правду.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Ир, дело не в Хикс. А проблем до фига в НО РР, но об этом предпочитают умалчивать.


Света, ты ошибаешься! Кто умалчивает? Уже сто раз о них писали. Только разве можно сравнить проблемы рр с проблемами шоу? И не принимай на свой счет. Если у тебя здоровые и функциональные -- показывай их. Но восхищаться инвалидами с зигера только полуумный может. Ужас и все тут.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Света, ты ошибаешься! Кто умалчивает? Уже сто раз о них писали. Только разве можно сравнить проблемы рр с проблемами шоу? И не принимай на свой счет. Если у тебя здоровые и функциональные -- показывай их. Но восхищаться инвалидами с зигера только полуумный может. Ужас и все тут.


Тань, ну здесь и правда дело вкуса видимо... Например, Вегас. Мне не нравится абсолютно, плюс кусь у него не ахти - на мой взгляд. Но уже его сын от отборницы Тианы Фихтеншлаг мне вполне кажется приличным, хотя еще экстремальным и несколько потеряли яркость. А с внуком его я повязала свою лучшую суку и получила на выходе и пресловутую яркость шкурки и общую крепость и здоровые суставы и характер отличный. Но с самим чемпионом повязать желания не возникало. Повезло? Да, несомненно! Но эту вязку я обдумывала полгода, днями и  ночами, перелопатя весь интернет... И раз возможно получить то что нужно - может не  все потеряно?

----------


## Natalja Hevari

> Света, ты ошибаешься! Кто умалчивает? Уже сто раз о них писали. Только разве можно сравнить проблемы рр с проблемами шоу? И не принимай на свой счет. Если у тебя здоровые и функциональные -- показывай их. Но восхищаться инвалидами с зигера только полуумный может. Ужас и все тут.


почему любители шоу-направления всегда хотят представать, как будто бы эти проблемы умалчивают, если на одном только кубанском 5-6 раз поднимали эту тему, я задавала много вопросов, мне многие отвечали, развернуто отвечали, а любители рыжиков все про одно- "проблем в рр нет, типа"

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> почему любители шоу-направления всегда хотят представать, как будто бы эти проблемы умалчивают, если на одном только кубанском 5-6 раз поднимали эту тему, я задавала много вопросов, мне многие отвечали, развернуто отвечали, а любители рыжиков все про одно- "проблем в рр нет, типа"


Наташ, проблемы есть везде - в любой породе, в любом направлении. Мне кажется, что для того, чтобы писать об этом, нужно ответить самому себе - все ли у тебя гладко, все ли ты сам сделал для того, чтобы у тебя было хорошо?! Если каждый займется делом - не о чем будет писать. Ибо размноженцев не убедить, любителей - раздражают такие разговоры об их любимцах, а нормальные заводчики - стремятся к тому, чтобы разводить нормальных собак.

----------


## Бахира

> Мне кажется, что для того, чтобы писать об этом, нужно ответить самому себе - все ли у тебя гладко, все ли ты сам сделал для того, чтобы у тебя было хорошо?!


Нюанс в том, что у сторонников шоу и РР разные понятия о "гладко" и "хорошо". :Af:

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, я может крамолу сейчас выскажу.... но видимо придется признаться самим себе - не нужна в нашем обществе служебная порода. НЕ НУЖНА!!! Кинологи, которые "служат" - не знают сами, как использовать собак.


Света, я живу в другой стране. Я не знаю, что делают ваши кинологи. Но у нас собаки очень востребованы в полиции. У меня на сайте присутствует кинолог оттуда. Собаки там применяются постоянно. Работа ведётся очень серьёзная. Собаки всегда с ними в патруле. Они без них не выезжают. Очень много разных раскрытий и применение их в защитной работе, вплоть до спасательной, поиск трупов и т.д. Вы просто не в курсе.
Всё тоже самое в Европе.

----------


## Tatjana

> Повезло? Да, несомненно! Но эту вязку я обдумывала полгода, днями и  ночами, перелопатя весь интернет... И раз возможно получить то что нужно - может не  все потеряно?


Разведение - это везение в куда большей степени, чем Вы думаете.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Нюанс в том, что у сторонников шоу и РР разные понятия о "гладко" и "хорошо".


Аня, я призываю не говорить за всех, а отвечать хотя бы за себя. Это мудрее и правильнее.

----------


## Irka

> Татьяна, я может крамолу сейчас выскажу.... но видимо придется признаться самим себе - не нужна в нашем обществе служебная порода. НЕ НУЖНА!!! Кинологи, которые "служат" - не знают сами, как использовать собак. Для задержания  - оружие надежнее, для розыска  если только, для поиска ВВ и наркоты. Но для этого не нужна быстрота в том понимании, какое в это выражение закладываете Вы. Иногда именно вдумчивость и неторопливость нужна. Так постепенно НО стали уже не служебной, а просто пользовательской собакой. Кому-то в спорт, берут соответствующую, кому-то для дома, для семьи, для души, ну типа для охраны - но тоже бред!


я возможно, соглашусь, что не нужна или мало нужна сейчас служебная собака в полиции. Но порода НО есть и мы (ее любители) хотим ее сохранить в том виде, в котором она была и прописана в стандарте. Для тестирования и отбора нужных качеств есть спорт, поэтому мы сейчас и крутимся вокруг него, как бы вы не называли собак спортивными, но рабочие качества мы можем проверить только там, в спорте.

----------


## Irka

> Вот скажи, тебе самой не надоело в тысячный раз писать какие шоу нефункциональные? а тут оказывается и РР недостаточно функциональные по сравнению с мали, давайте их прильем и будет счастье...


про рр уже ответили, проблемы мы эти обсуждаем. А надоесть - надоело, конечно. Только я не хочу чтоб такие как хикс представляли молодежи и новичкам инвалидных чемпионов за эталон породы. Я хочу показать что порода другая и она есть и жива до сих пор, с недостатками и проблемами, но ее сохраняют приверженцы служебных и рабочих собак. Ну и далее, я говорила, что удивило количество людей, которые реально понимают проблемы шоу-НО, видят то, о чем мы говорим (а любители шоу этого не видят). Очень приятно для меня такое открытие и общение с нормальными людьми.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Света, я живу в другой стране. Я не знаю, что делают ваши кинологи. Но у нас собаки очень востребованы в полиции. У меня на сайте присутствует кинолог оттуда. Собаки там применяются постоянно. Работа ведётся очень серьёзная. Собаки всегда с ними в патруле. Они без них не выезжают. Очень много разных раскрытий и применение их в защитной работе, вплоть до спасательной, поиск трупов и т.д. Вы просто не в курсе.
> Всё тоже самое в Европе.


У нас тоже собаки востребованы. Но к сожалению, не все кинологи знают что с ними делать.  :0317:  :0317:  :0317: 
Мои собаки работаюти в МЧС, и по ВВ и Наркотикам, и на таможне, и в ППС, и в УФСИНе. Но я не уверена, что в полную силу. Хотя ими очень довольны и были случаи повторных обращений за собаками.Однако иногда, когда приезжают "кинологи" - я с трудом сдерживаюсь от смеха - не знают азов. Как они работают???

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> я возможно, соглашусь, что не нужна или мало нужна сейчас служебная собака в полиции. Но порода НО есть и мы (ее любители) хотим ее сохранить в том виде, в котором она была и прописана в стандарте. Для тестирования и отбора нужных качеств есть спорт, поэтому мы сейчас и крутимся вокруг него, как бы вы не называли собак спортивными, но рабочие качества мы можем проверить только там, в спорте.


Ир, ну не согласна я с тем, что рабочие качества можно проверить только в спорте(ну конечно с мутпробой не сравниваю!). Да и для каждого вида службы нужны свои, специфические рабочие качества. Поэтому я и говорю, что согласна с тем, что нужно прежде всего говорить правду. Правду о том - какая собака, чего от нее можно ждать и где лучше применять. Недавний пример - приехали сотрудники КС  - им нужен подросток. У меня на продажу их несколько, причем в приоритетном порядке - кого продать в первую очередь, а кого - можно и оставить если не продастся. Но зачем мне плохая репутация? Я узнала - для чего им собака и предложила ту, которая по своим характеристикам больше им подходит. Несмотря на то, что она была той, которую можно было бы оставить себе. Зато и люди довольны, и собака пользу принесет.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Ир, ну не согласна я с тем, что рабочие качества можно проверить только в спорте(ну конечно с мутпробой не сравниваю!). Да и для каждого вида службы нужны свои, специфические рабочие качества. Поэтому я и говорю, что согласна с тем, что нужно прежде всего говорить правду. Правду о том - какая собака, чего от нее можно ждать и где лучше применять. Недавний пример - приехали сотрудники КС  - им нужен подросток. У меня на продажу их несколько, причем в приоритетном порядке - кого продать в первую очередь, а кого - можно и оставить если не продастся. Но зачем мне плохая репутация? Я узнала - для чего им собака и предложила ту, которая по своим характеристикам больше им подходит. Несмотря на то, что она была той, которую можно было бы оставить себе. Зато и люди довольны, и собака пользу принесет.


Света, проблема в том, что даже и ты, хотя я нормально к тебе отношусь и вижу, что собаки твои не инвалиды во всяком случае, приятные внешне и крепкие -- но вы неправильно понимаете универсальность!!! Это не значит, что вот у этого щенка на лбу написано, что он будет лучше нюхать, чем кусаться, а у того, что лучше кусаться, чем нюхать. Универсальность немецкой овчарки означает одно -- взяв щенка из помета, при желании я могу его использовать в любом направлении. Захочу -- буду воспитывать следовую собаку, захочу -- кусательную. А нет -- так просто пусть будет диванная. Характеристика породы должна позволить быть им и такими и такими.

----------


## Tatjana

> Света, проблема в том, что даже и ты, хотя я нормально к тебе отношусь и вижу, что собаки твои не инвалиды во всяком случае, приятные внешне и крепкие -- но вы неправильно понимаете универсальность!!! Это не значит, что вот у этого щенка на лбу написано, что он будет лучше нюхать, чем кусаться, а у того, что лучше кусаться, чем нюхать. Универсальность немецкой овчарки означает одно -- взяв щенка из помета, при желании я могу его использовать в любом направлении. Захочу -- буду воспитывать следовую собаку, захочу -- кусательную. А нет -- так просто пусть будет диванная. Характеристика породы должна позволить быть им и такими и такими.


Таня, согласна! :Az:

----------


## Irka

> Ир, ну не согласна я с тем, что рабочие качества можно проверить только в спорте(ну конечно с мутпробой не сравниваю!).


здрасти, а где ж еще то? На службе ты ее не проверишь, т.к. не знаешь и не видела как работает собака, никто тебе этого не скажет, а если скажет, то свое субъективное и не всегда профессиональное мнение. Заводчик может увидеть своими глазами, оценить - только в спорте, на соревновании или площадке. Это примерно так же как вы на выставку ходите. Ты смотришь кто выставляется, чьи дети нравятся, там и выбираешь. А мы на площадках смотрим какую нагрузку собака выдерживает, как занимается и какие проблемы. На службе ты такого не увидишь. И там в основном, узкоспециализированное направление, например поиск. А на защиту таких собак не готовят. Или конвой, но там послушка по минимуму и работы по запаху нет. А нам нужна копмлексная проверка.

----------


## Бахира

> Ир, ну не согласна я с тем, что рабочие качества можно проверить только в спорте(ну конечно с мутпробой не сравниваю!).


А почему бы и не с мутпробой? Полноценной, с аусом, охраной и командой Рядом НА ВСЕХ этапах? 
Помните, как все бравировали там, что Цент не отпускает не потому, что не хочет, а потому, что крут? И вот...ролик, где он отпустил  :Ac: ...

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Света, проблема в том, что даже и ты, хотя я нормально к тебе отношусь и вижу, что собаки твои не инвалиды во всяком случае, приятные внешне и крепкие -- но вы неправильно понимаете универсальность!!! Это не значит, что вот у этого щенка на лбу написано, что он будет лучше нюхать, чем кусаться, а у того, что лучше кусаться, чем нюхать. Универсальность немецкой овчарки означает одно -- взяв щенка из помета, при желании я могу его использовать в любом направлении. Захочу -- буду воспитывать следовую собаку, захочу -- кусательную. А нет -- так просто пусть будет диванная. Характеристика породы должна позволить быть им и такими и такими.


Татьян, вот не люблю сваливаться на своих собак... :Ag:  
Я не считаю их идеалами и эталонами. Правда - здоровые и крепкие. Это уже плюс в наше время и огромный: не нужно вкладывать бешенные деньги в лечение и выращивание, не нужно тоннами скармливать хондропротекторы. Насчет универсальности - безусловно можно научить любого из щенков и кусать и нюхать, а уж на диване лежать - вообще учить не надо. НО: один щенок с рождения нос в землю. Если покупателю нужен нюхач - естественно обращу его внимание на этого щенка. В принципе все щенки играют с жгутиками, мячиками и тряпочками, но есть такие, что выделяются из общей массы. Это отлично видно заводчику. Насчет проверки в спорте - объясню почему считаю иначе. Заводчику не обязательно быть спортсменом, но обязательно надо заниматься дрессировкой своих собак, чтобы видеть - кого стоит пускать в разведение, а кого нет. Я стараюсь своих щенков отправлять к тем дрессировщикам, у кого могу спросить потом о результатах и мне ответят честно, не лукавя - и я буду знать, где я ошиблась, а где все сложилось так как планировалось. 
Опять же к примеру приведу правнучку Вегаса - я добилась в ней хороших анатомических данных и хорошего здоровья, она имеет хороший характер  и теперь, имея такую суку, я могу себе позволить поискать ей в пару кобеля с чуть более жестким характером, но мне не нужен чемпион - не за чем мне ее анатомию делать суперутрированной. Мне нужен просто хороший, добротный кобель, даже может чуть проще анатомически.
Не знаю, доступно ли я изложила, но это так, как я лично вижу работу заводчика. Не скатываясь на крайности получать достойных собак. И я не стремлюсь "просто вязать" - иначе давно бы повязала ее, ей третий год, в шоу-разведении кое-кто не дает сукам засиживаться в девках, но при этом - они заводчики, а меня стараются пнуть, обозвать размноженкой...
Может и правильно, что у меня характер такой - я стараюсь абстрагироваться от такого и спокойно заниматься любимым делом.
Не знаю, может и у меня получится когда-нибудь получить собаку, которая будет успешна в спорте, но цели такой не ставлю - пусть лучше с ними занимаются физкультурой. :Ax:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> А почему бы и не с мутпробой? Полноценной, с аусом, охраной и командой Рядом НА ВСЕХ этапах? 
> Помните, как все бравировали там, что Цент не отпускает не потому, что не хочет, а потому, что крут? И вот...ролик, где он отпустил ...


Аня, вот почему я говорю о роликах, что они не представляют ценности для меня. Тому кто знаком с Центом в реальной жизни - не нужны подтверждения его крутости. Это тот вопрос, по которому я могу спорить до опупения... Не для того чтобы к его хозяевам "подлизаться", а потому что восхищаюсь этой собакой и знаю,какой он на самом деле. Была бы у меня сука, которую можно с ним было бы повязать - не задумалась бы ни на секунду, чтобы оставить себе его дочь. Но пока нет, а время уходит... Возможно придется довольствоваться только его внучкой. Я не хочу спорить по его поводу, не надо.

----------


## Бахира

Тогда прокомментируйте тот ролик.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Тогда прокомментируйте тот ролик.


Аня, я не знаю о каком конкретно ролике идет речь. Я не могу его комментировать, потому что не люблю делать выводы по заснятым мгновеньям - фото или видео. Еще раз повторюсь - у меня есть ролик с моей собственной собакой и если бы я не знала, что он дрессировался и сдавал нормативы, то я бы сказала, что он и на площадке ни разу не был. Вот если я его поставлю, этот ролик с выставки  - Вы так же будете утверждать мне что его дипломы купленные. И вариантов будет два - либо мне тащить девятилетнего кобла на площадку снимать новый ролик, либо Вам искать того, кто продал мне дипломы :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> знаю,какой он на самом деле.


Света, безотносительно к этой собаке. Поверь, нельзя знать о собаке -- какой он, не протестировав ее. Сама такая была. Было это лет 10 назад, когда я тоже еще всерьез ничем не занималась. Поехала посмотреть на белорусский ринг (типа АПС),  где всякие нестандартные ситуации создают. Там мне понравилось, как в собак швыряли канистры с гайками, били по башке бутылками пластиковыми с камешками и охаживали вместо стека бамбуковым (вроде) прутиком. который издавал треск. А мне такие заморочки нравятся очень. Приехали мы обратно, насыпали в канистры да бутылки гаек, из удочки прутик соорудили, расщепив его на одном конце чтоб трещал. И что? 99 процентов собак тупо сбежали, хотя все кусались в стандартных условиях. И мой кобель тогдашний тоже шарахнулся. Хотя я его считала ого-го каким перцем. Вот те и знаю...

----------


## Света

> У нас тоже собаки востребованы. Но к сожалению, не все кинологи знают что с ними делать.


Как не знают? Вот только недавно ролик был след по ауре человека. :Af:

----------


## Бахира

Светлана, А какой Цент на самом деле с Вашего видения? Охрактеризуйте, пожалуйста...

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Света, безотносительно к этой собаке. Поверь, нельзя знать о собаке -- какой он, не протестировав ее. Сама такая была. Было это лет 10 назад, когда я тоже еще всерьез ничем не занималась. Поехала посмотреть на белорусский ринг (типа АПС),  где всякие нестандартные ситуации создают. Там мне понравилось, как в собак швыряли канистры с гайками, били по башке бутылками пластиковыми с камешками и охаживали вместо стека бамбуковым (вроде) прутиком. который издавал треск. А мне такие заморочки нравятся очень. Приехали мы обратно, насыпали в канистры да бутылки гаек, из удочки прутик соорудили, расщепив его на одном конце чтоб трещал. И что? 99 процентов собак тупо сбежали, хотя все кусались в стандартных условиях. И мой кобель тогдашний тоже шарахнулся. Хотя я его считала ого-го каким перцем. Вот те и знаю...


А от чего твой шарахнулся? От прутика или бутылки с гайками? Блин, сейчас уже поздно , но завтра пойду папин сарай разорю на предмет железяк... Самой интересно.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Как не знают? Вот только недавно ролик был след по ауре человека.


Света, мне кажется это уже просто какое-то извращение :0185:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Светлана, А какой Цент на самом деле с Вашего видения? Охрактеризуйте, пожалуйста...


Аня, это жесткая, самодостаточная, своенравная, я бы даже сказала сволочная :Ag:  собака, со своим мнением на все. Он сам принимает решения, сам устанавливает правила и порядки. С такой собакой нелегко, но надежно. Но не стоит говорить о слабой НС или об отсутствии баланса ее. Это просто доминанта с большой буквы. Может и зря, но я таких люблю.

----------


## Irka

> Насчет проверки в спорте - объясню почему считаю иначе. Заводчику не обязательно быть спортсменом, но обязательно надо заниматься дрессировкой своих собак, чтобы видеть - кого стоит пускать в разведение, а кого нет. Я стараюсь своих щенков отправлять к тем дрессировщикам, у кого могу спросить потом о результатах и мне ответят честно, не лукавя - и я буду знать, где я ошиблась, а где все сложилось так как планировалось.


ты не поняла. Спортом я называю любую спортивную дрессировку, а не только спорт высоких достижений. Любая дрессировка и подготовка к любому нормативу является спортивной, т.к. ею занимается простой любитель, а не профи в структурах. Не обязательно выступать на соревнованиях, но заниматьсяЮ чтобы увидеть плюсы и минусы надо. Я только об этом.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> А от чего твой шарахнулся? От прутика или бутылки с гайками? Блин, сейчас уже поздно , но завтра пойду папин сарай разорю на предмет железяк... Самой интересно.


 То ж ты не сама должна швырять :Ag:  Набери в поисковике АПС -- там видео были насколько я помню, как все эти факторы неожиданности делаются.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> ты не поняла. Спортом я называю любую спортивную дрессировку, а не только спорт высоких достижений. Любая дрессировка и подготовка к любому нормативу является спортивной, т.к. ею занимается простой любитель, а не профи в структурах. Не обязательно выступать на соревнованиях, но заниматься чтобы увидеть плюсы и минусы надо. Я только об этом.


Тогда я полностью с тобой согласна :Ax:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> То ж ты не сама должна швырять Набери в поисковике АПС -- там видео были насколько я помню, как все эти факторы неожиданности делаются.


ну так я найду, кому это сделать... правда потом не отвечаю за сохранность  штанов :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> ну так я найду, кому это сделать... правда потом не отвечаю за сохранность  штанов


Если ты в этом так уверена, я б на твоем месте обязательно видео сняла -- это была бы бомба.
Я например даже не знаю, что будет мой Бунт делать, если ему канистрой с гайками неожиданно двинуть... Или если фигурант обвешается гирляндами из пластиковых бутылок, в которые тоже всяких железок накидано.

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

> Если ты в этом так уверена, я б на твоем месте обязательно видео сняла -- это была бы бомба.
> Я например даже не знаю, что будет мой Бунт делать, если ему канистрой неожиданно двинуть...


Вот и мне интересно. Попробую. Но в любом случае о результате обещаю написать честно. Ну а если он меня порадует - то ролик приложу :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Вот и мне интересно. Попробую. Но в любом случае о результате обещаю написать честно. Ну а если он меня порадует - то ролик приложу


Да ты не переживай, всяко бывает. например мой кобель шарахнулся (отскочил), когда канистра в него угодила, но не остановился, не убежал а продолжил атаку. И там тоже слегка трухнул, когда его бутылкой пластиковой стали охаживать и прутом этим бамбуковым, но все равно сделал хватку. Так что все равно он у меня перец был в новой для себя ситуации.

----------


## tigris60

> например мой кобель шарахнулся (отскочил), когда канистра в него угодила, но не остановился, не убежал а продолжил атаку. И там тоже слегка трухнул, когда его бутылкой пластиковой стали охаживать и прутом этим бамбуковым, но все равно сделал хватку. Так что все равно он у меня перец был в новой для себя ситуации.


 :Ab: На мой взгляд, совершенно нормальная ситуация, особенно, если это было первый раз))). Собака  не проявляющая инстинкт самосохранения в нестандартной ситуации - собака без мозгов. Когда сильную собаку еще  раз поставят в такую ситуацию,  она уже не будет "шарахаться" от неожиданности, а будет нападать и работать - пес не испугался и не покинул "место боя" - вот это и есть результат теста. А остальное все - дело опыта)

----------


## Tatjana

> Тогда прокомментируйте тот ролик.


Анна, где посмотреть можно этот ролик?

----------


## Бахира

Смотрите ЛС. Не хочу здесь размещать.

----------


## Tatjana

> Смотрите ЛС. Не хочу здесь размещать.


Посмотрела. А где там сила? :Ab:

----------


## Бахира

> Да ты не переживай, всяко бывает. например мой кобель шарахнулся (отскочил), когда канистра в него угодила, но не остановился, не убежал а продолжил атаку. И там тоже слегка трухнул, когда его бутылкой пластиковой стали охаживать  .


Я, когда моему был год, попробовала на пластиковую бутылку с камушками- вместо стека))). Один заход. Мой не испугался, испугалась я и больше не захотела. Ролик на кубанском вывешивала))). Ну и что? Всё равно проблемы с защитой...

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Я, когда моему был год, попробовала на пластиковую бутылку с камушками- вместо стека))). Один заход. Мой не испугался, испугалась я и больше не захотела. Ролик на кубанском вывешивала))). Ну и что? Всё равно проблемы с защитой...


Может ты фигуранту опытному дала (бутылку :Ag: ), а мы-то сами со всей дури развлекались :Ab: , не слабенько так, по-советски, как раньше делали -- дрын взяли, собак навязали и давай их "злить")))

----------


## Милана

Таня, у меня к вам вопрос - эта собака вашего разведения Unerschroken Piko????

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, у меня к вам вопрос - эта собака вашего разведения Unerschroken Piko????


Конечно мой! Это брат Прады и Пинк. А что случилось?

----------


## Милана

> Конечно мой! Это брат Прады и Пинк. А что случилось?


Да это я с Вадимом зацепилась, попросила объяснить чем  его собаки  лучше других, так он в длительном объяснении назвал имя только этой собаки. Хотя я имела ввиду собак его разведения. Вообщем, устала я от беседы с ним, два дня кружим по замкнутому кругу  :0183:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Случайно пересматривала в инете программы "Планета собак", наткнулась на программу о белорусском погранотряде (там занимаются закупкой, подготовкой и разведением собак для всех пограничников страны), я вообще со многими оттуда лично знакома уже давно, но и была там уже давно. Полтора года назад ездила за алимеетным щенком от Бунта, но торопилась и на территорию не зашла. так жалею теперь!!!! Даже не предполагала, насколько кардинально они поменяли поголовье, да и, смотрю, методы подготовки изменились. Молодцы!
http://www.zoomby.ru/watch/397219-pl...iya-veimaraner

----------


## Tatjana

> Да это я с Вадимом зацепилась, попросила объяснить чем  его собаки  лучше других, так он в длительном объяснении назвал имя только этой собаки. Хотя я имела ввиду собак его разведения. Вообщем, устала я от беседы с ним, два дня кружим по замкнутому кругу


Хорошо хоть отзывался? :Ad:

----------


## Света

Попался Американский тест на пригодность к работе собакой терапевтом, как я поняла требуются совсем иные качества собак, приветствуется медленный подход, отсутствие какой либо агрессии Тест проводили в Екатеринбурге
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNjTgr6tmgU#t=212

----------


## Елена П

> Аня, это жесткая, самодостаточная, своенравная, я бы даже сказала сволочная собака, со своим мнением на все. Он сам принимает решения, сам устанавливает правила и порядки. С такой собакой нелегко, но надежно. Но не стоит говорить о слабой НС или об отсутствии баланса ее. Это просто доминанта с большой буквы. Может и зря, но я таких люблю.


Где-то читала, что у этого производителя уже 1000 потомков.
Если брать за основу генетическую передачу проявившегося признака,
а именно поэтому мы и используем производителей, то у этого кобеля наверное огромное количество потомков по мужской линии выступает в рабочем классе и нет проблем с выбором кандидата в женихи. Меня этот вопрос очень интересует,тем более, что у нас в стране есть возможность проследить и мать кандидата, а возможно и на бабку на проверке посмотреть. Вот в дикой природе волк альфа-самец бывает выбирает себе в пару самую низкоранговую особь). я была поражена когда увидела это в фильме.

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

> Случайно пересматривала в инете программы "Планета собак", наткнулась на программу о белорусском погранотряде (там занимаются закупкой, подготовкой и разведением собак для всех пограничников страны), я вообще со многими оттуда лично знакома уже давно, но и была там уже давно. Полтора года назад ездила за алимеетным щенком от Бунта, но торопилась и на территорию не зашла. так жалею теперь!!!! Даже не предполагала, насколько кардинально они поменяли поголовье, да и, смотрю, методы подготовки изменились. Молодцы!
> http://www.zoomby.ru/watch/397219-pl...iya-veimaraner


Супер, утащу фильм

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

> Случайно пересматривала в инете программы "Планета собак", наткнулась на программу о белорусском погранотряде (там занимаются закупкой, подготовкой и разведением собак для всех пограничников страны), я вообще со многими оттуда лично знакома уже давно, но и была там уже давно. Полтора года назад ездила за алимеетным щенком от Бунта, но торопилась и на территорию не зашла. так жалею теперь!!!! Даже не предполагала, насколько кардинально они поменяли поголовье, да и, смотрю, методы подготовки изменились. Молодцы!
> http://www.zoomby.ru/watch/397219-pl...iya-veimaraner


Похоже поголовье везде меняется, в метро все чаще вижу серых, еще в 2010 были в основном неэкстримальные рыжики.

----------


## Tatjana

> Где-то читала, что у этого производителя уже 1000 потомков.
> Если брать за основу генетическую передачу проявившегося признака,
> а именно поэтому мы и используем производителей, то у этого кобеля наверное огромное количество потомков по мужской линии выступает в рабочем классе и нет проблем с выбором кандидата в женихи. Меня этот вопрос очень интересует,тем более, что у нас в стране есть возможность проследить и мать кандидата, а возможно и на бабку на проверке посмотреть. Вот в дикой природе волк альфа-самец бывает выбирает себе в пару самую низкоранговую особь). я была поражена когда увидела это в фильме.


Лена, я в том кобеле не вижу силы. Вижу недостаточно уверенную в себе собаку. И его генетика никак не может обещать хороших собак по характеру. Исключительно выставочный внешний вид, не более. Вопрос по потомкам у Вас отличный! :Ay:  Если бы вели статистику сколько из выставляющихся потомков доходят до рабочего класса было бы вообще здорово!) 

По поводу фильма о волках: очень много информации надо фильтровать.

----------


## Елена П

Таня, вот фильм http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1t_JMeThWU
Про выбор альфа- самца с 1ч 11 минуты.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, вот фильм http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1t_JMeThWU
> Про выбор альфа- самца с 1ч 11 минуты.


Лена, спасибо большое!  :Ax: В закладку себе поставила. Обязательно посмотрю как-нибудь целиком. Немного фильм пролистала. Там территория ограждённая, а это значит, что были созданы некоторые условия для жизнедеятельности стаи и скорее всего стаю кормили. А это уже нарушение природного баланса, некоторые нюансы будут отсутствовать.
Немного посмотрела на поведение той выбранной самки, которую считали более робкой. Авторы, возможно, подливают художественный огонь для более интересного просмотра. Поэтому обычно не люблю слушать голос за кадром.
В поведении той самки я не увидела слабости. И уже в самом начале она наравне играла со своей сестрой, не уступая ни в чем серьезном. Кстати, демонстрация явного доминирования в щенячьем возрасте происходит скорее не от силы, а от некоторой неуверенности в своих силах. Я бы вот сделала такой же выбор, как и самец. И у него сто процентов были свои причины. :Ab:

----------


## Елена П

> Лена, спасибо большое! В закладку себе поставила. Обязательно посмотрю как-нибудь целиком. Немного фильм пролистала. Там территория ограждённая, а это значит, что были созданы некоторые условия для жизнедеятельности стаи и скорее всего стаю кормили. А это уже нарушение природного баланса, некоторые нюансы будут отсутствовать.
> Немного посмотрела на поведение той выбранной самки, которую считали более робкой. Авторы, возможно, подливают художественный огонь для более интересного просмотра. Поэтому обычно не люблю слушать голос за кадром.
> В поведении той самки я не увидела слабости. И уже в самом начале она наравне играла со своей сестрой, не уступая ни в чем серьезном. Кстати, демонстрация явного доминирования в щенячьем возрасте происходит скорее не от силы, а от некоторой неуверенности в своих силах. Я бы вот сделала такой же выбор, как и самец. И у него сто процентов были свои причины.


Да, территория огороженная, большая, но это не помешало пуме на нее пробраться и убить первую омегу-суку, которая после очередной разборки ушла на приличное от стаи расстояние.
Волкам действительно доставляли туши оленей, но никто не вмешивался 
во взаимоотношения стаи при этом.
Та волчица, которая стала парой вожака, действительно со временем адаптировалась к стае, но в отличие от сестры, была очень робкой с самого начала и статус ее не изменялся до самого выбора.

----------


## Tatjana

> Да, территория огороженная, большая, но это не помешало пуме на нее пробраться и убить первую омегу-суку, которая после очередной разборки ушла на приличное от стаи расстояние.
> Волкам действительно доставляли туши оленей, но никто не вмешивался 
> во взаимоотношения стаи при этом.
> Та волчица, которая стала парой вожака, действительно со временем адаптировалась к стае, но в отличие от сестры, была очень робкой с самого начала и статус ее не изменялся до самого выбора.


Так ограждение не только пуму не остановило, но и других животных. Кормлением естественный отбор нарушен однозначно, а следовательно и естественный уклад стаи. 
Лена, а вы видели, как играли между собой сестры? Это в начале фильма. Язык тела, демонстрация поз мне сказали о многом. Самки были равноценными. Натуралисты сделали свои вывод, а самец свой!

----------


## Елена П

> Так ограждение не только пуму не остановило, но и других животных. Кормлением естественный отбор нарушен однозначно, а следовательно и естественный уклад стаи. 
> Лена, а вы видели, как играли между собой сестры? Это в начале фильма. Язык тела, демонстрация поз мне сказали о многом. Самки были равноценными. Натуралисты сделали свои вывод, а самец свой!


Таня, в начале фильма совсем другая самка. Именно ее и задрала пума.
Я считаю,что охота для стаи это хорошо, но и уклад в стае без нее вполне возможен. Не было у этих волчат мамы-папы, не кому было их обучать приемам охоты, а вот правило дележки имеющего пищевого ресурса они усвоили хорошо, на чем собственно и была выстроена иерархия в стае.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, в начале фильма совсем другая самка. Именно ее и задрала пума.
> Я считаю,что охота для стаи это хорошо, но и уклад в стае без нее вполне возможен. Не было у этих волчат мамы-папы, не кому было их обучать приемам охоты, а вот правило дележки имеющего пищевого ресурса они усвоили хорошо, на чем собственно и была выстроена иерархия в стае.


Лен, как раз и погибла самая слабая со слов натуралистов. Иерархия в первую очередь по возрастному признаку. Кроме всего прочего, половозрелых самцов стае быть не должно. Я всё-таки больше прислушиваюсь к Бадридзе, который сам прожил в волчьей стае, не прикармливая волка и не ограничивая его свободу к передвижению. 
Понятие силы тоже относительное. Мы в него вкладываем своё представление, исходя из поведения наших собак, которое направлено на службу. У волка для того, чтобы выжить должны быть выражены многие качества, в том числе и осторожность.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Все равно я фильм с удовольствием посмотрела вчера даже в ущерб сну. Сегодня еле на работу проснулась первый день после отпуска. Думаю, еще раз пересмотреть.

----------


## Елена П

> Лен, как раз и погибла самая слабая со слов натуралистов. Иерархия в первую очередь по возрастному признаку. Кроме всего прочего, половозрелых самцов стае быть не должно. Я всё-таки больше прислушиваюсь к Бадридзе, который сам прожил в волчьей стае, не прикармливая волка и не ограничивая его свободу к передвижению. 
> Понятие силы тоже относительное. Мы в него вкладываем своё представление, исходя из поведения наших собак, которое направлено на службу. У волка для того, чтобы выжить должны быть выражены многие качества, в том числе и осторожность.


Погибла омега - самка, стоящая на самой низшей ступени. Она выходила из стресса изображая повышенную игривость, как натуралист сказал: выполняла роль шута.
я все же склонна доверять больше видео, чем печатному слову пусть и Бадридзе.
я не вкладываю в волка понятие силы через взгляд на служебную собаку, но точно знаю, что иерархия в стае даже у щенков  собак выстраивается через агрессию в борьбе за ресурс. В фильме это показано совершенно четко.

----------


## Tatjana

> Погибла омега - самка, стоящая на самой низшей ступени. Она выходила из стресса изображая повышенную игривость, как натуралист сказал: выполняла роль шута.
> я все же склонна доверять больше видео, чем печатному слову пусть и Бадридзе.
> я не вкладываю в волка понятие силы через взгляд на служебную собаку, но точно знаю, что иерархия в стае даже у щенков  собак выстраивается через агрессию в борьбе за ресурс. В фильме это показано совершенно четко.


У Бадридзе не научно-популярный фильм. У него научный труд. Разница огромная. Я от корки до корки перечитала несколько раз.
В стае не только щенки одного помета. Стаю формируют их старшие собратья и спорить, что иерархия не по возрастному признаку бессмысленно. Щенок не может противостоять взрослой особи и даже когда вырастет, то всё равно останется на более низкой ступени, потому что со щенячьего возраста будет впитывать науку "не перечить старшим". А вот между собой они безусловно будут разбираться, и их ранги постоянно меняются. А к году сколько из них выживет? По статистике в среднем 50% от помёта. Из которых самцы к половозрелому возрасту ещё будут и изгнаны из стаи.
Лен, о чем мы спорим? О том, что волк выбрал слабую самку по мнению наблюдателей? Так у него свои критерии, от человека не зависящие. :Ax:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> иерархия в стае даже у щенков  собак выстраивается через агрессию в борьбе за ресурс.


А я видела перевоплощение омег в альф... у собак.

----------


## Елена П

> А я видела перевоплощение омег в альф... у собак.


я такого не видела, чтобы настоящая омега превращалась в собаку №1.
А вот временный альфа мог смещаться с "пьедестала".
Альфа- это наличие характера, боевого духа,ума, уверенности, справедливости к членам стаи. Омега- собака на самой нижней ступени иерархии. Помнишь в фильме, как вожак допустил к туше уверенных подростков- брата и сестру, а их сестра омега-самка своим поведением выпрашивала разрешение приблизиться, но была наказана.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> я такого не видела, чтобы настоящая омега превращалась в собаку №1.
> А вот временный альфа мог смещаться с "пьедестала".
> Альфа- это наличие характера, боевого духа,ума, уверенности, справедливости к членам стаи. Омега- собака на самой нижней ступени иерархии. Помнишь в фильме, как вожак допустил к туше уверенных подростков- брата и сестру, а их сестра омега-самка своим поведением выпрашивала разрешение приблизиться, но была наказана.


Да, я с интересом все это смотрела и вспомнила двух щенков, одна из которых была принята всей стаей собак, а вторую также чмырили, причем все, даже те, которые со всеми дружили. И она показывала перед всеми такое же подобострастное поведение Так продолжалось довольно долго, примерно до полутора лет, после чего эта собака однажды вступила в драку за кусок с другой собакой и победила. Ее поведение в отношении собак поменялось кардинально и собак к ней. Интересно. Правда, сестра-альфа к тому времени была продана.

----------


## Tatjana

> я такого не видела, чтобы настоящая омега превращалась в собаку №1.
> А вот временный альфа мог смещаться с "пьедестала".
> Альфа- это наличие характера, боевого духа,ума, уверенности, справедливости к членам стаи. Омега- собака на самой нижней ступени иерархии. Помнишь в фильме, как вожак допустил к туше уверенных подростков- брата и сестру, а их сестра омега-самка своим поведением выпрашивала разрешение приблизиться, но была наказана.


В животном мире на смену погибшей альфа самке в обязательном порядке должна придти другая самка иначе семейство будет обречено. Лоренц писал, что общественные животные обладают феноменом доминирования-подчинения, проявление которого будет зависеть от условий. Поэтому изменение ранга закономерно. Тоже самое говорят и другие этологи. 
В стае должно быть не мало равноценных животных по характеру. Разделяет их в первую очередь возраст.

----------


## Елена П

> Да, я с интересом все это смотрела и вспомнила двух щенков, одна из которых была принята всей стаей собак, а вторую также чмырили, причем все, даже те, которые со всеми дружили. И она показывала перед всеми такое же подобострастное поведение Так продолжалось довольно долго, примерно до полутора лет, после чего эта собака однажды вступила в драку за кусок с другой собакой и победила. Ее поведение в отношении собак поменялось кардинально и собак к ней. Интересно. Правда, сестра-альфа к тому времени была продана.


Значит ей повезло. У собак чаще нет четко выраженной иерархии.
Есть вожак и остальные. Была бы иерархия ярко выраженной и собака стала бы драться с вожаком, ее могли побить и остальные члены стаи.

----------


## Елена П

> В животном мире на смену погибшей альфа самке в обязательном порядке должна придти другая самка иначе семейство будет обречено.


Да, это очень хорошо показано в фильме про львов и гиен.
http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%...fiw=0.00328281

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Значит ей повезло. У собак чаще нет четко выраженной иерархии.
> Есть вожак и остальные. Была бы иерархия ярко выраженной и собака стала бы драться с вожаком, ее могли побить и остальные члены стаи.


Нуууу, с вожаком нет конечно -- она бы не посмела, а со всеми остальными сочла возможным.

----------


## Елена П

> Нуууу, с вожаком нет конечно -- она бы не посмела, а со всеми остальными сочла возможным.


Что значит со всеми остальными? Ты когда-нибудь видела как стая мочит собаку, которая противопоставила себя всем остальным, или вожаку? я видела.
Вообще мне не нравятся собаки, которые выражено заискивают.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Вообще мне не нравятся собаки, которые выражено заискивают.


Можно подумать мне нравятся :Ap: , я потому ее ни во и не ставила, а оказалось -- ошиблась.

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Что значит со всеми остальными?


То и значит, что определенное время заискивала со всеми -- и своими и чужими, точно как волки эти. А как только попыталась подраться и получилось -- поведение изменилось и со своими, и с чужими. Понятное дело, что никто ее и других не допускает драться. Но сами позы, само поведение говорит о том, что больше подчиняться она не желает.

----------


## Елена П

> То и значит, что определенное время заискивала со всеми -- и своими и чужими, точно как волки эти. А как только попыталась подраться и получилось -- поведение изменилось и со своими, и с чужими. Понятное дело, что никто ее и других не допускает драться. Но сами позы, само поведение говорит о том, что больше подчиняться она не желает.


Ну так она молодая была, может не хватало опыта в правильном общении.
Бывает, что молодая собака не знает как правильно себя вести,или запоздалое развитие. Инстинкт подсказывает поведение, но это не значит, что и через год поведение останется таким же. А тут еще и кусок отстояла- положительный опыт- это не мало. Терпеливая она, дождалась счастливого часа)). :Ab:

----------


## RexStaller

Народ,в теме вирт-смотра суки работа пока комментарий не пишите,завтра выложу остальных 5 собак

----------


## Irka

:Ax: хорошие описания. Спасибо судьям

----------


## Irka

наши развлечения на масленицу

----------


## Tatjana

С добрым утром всех! 

У нас отвратная погода... Сыро, плюс 2, хотя снег давно растаял, гололёд на всех местах, где был снег утрамбован, а это как раз там, где мы чаще всего ходим. 



Момент с мячом у Лекса мне приглянулся больше всех!

А у нас хорошая новость! Универсальный чемпионат судит Манес!

----------


## Irka

> С добрым утром всех! 
> 
> У нас отвратная погода... Сыро, плюс 2, хотя снег давно растаял, гололёд на всех местах, где был снег утрамбован, а это как раз там, где мы чаще всего ходим. 
> 
> 
> 
> Момент с мячом у Лекса мне приглянулся больше всех!
> 
> А у нас хорошая новость! Универсальный чемпионат судит Манес!


ага, специально сняли посмеяться. Над нами все прикалываются когда мячик у него забираю. 
Манес - здорово!

----------


## Irka



----------


## Елена П

> наши развлечения на масленицу


ЗдОрово, приятно посмотреть. :Ay:

----------


## Irka

еще мы
10842110_899514476749058_1794236484404305535_o.jpg

IA4wMy6p.jpg

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Ирин, а что за серый кобель? Очень понравился - такое со мной случается редко... :Ax:

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

Татьяна. а на ютубе у вас ролики игры с собакой как то обозначены? Мой все время мяч прикарманить норовит.

----------


## Tatjana

*Милые женщины, с весенним праздником нас всех!*

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна. а на ютубе у вас ролики игры с собакой как то обозначены? Мой все время мяч прикарманить норовит.


Что-то обозначено, что-то нет. Что Вы хотели бы конкретно узнать?

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

С Праздником! Я бы контакт хотела уличшить, хотела бы чтобы Баффи отдавал мячик предлагая играть, а не восспринимал меня как соперника по игре. Он мячик считает своей добычей.

----------


## Света

`Грядут изменения в правилах ИПО, что думаете по этому поводу?
http://www.alenstal.lv/news/opyat-no...avila-ipo.html
Про ВХ мне понравилось что можно выбирать как делать сидеть, лежать с остановкой или без, а вот с защитой они явно перемудрили.

----------


## Tatjana

Света, в целом не так и страшны изменения. Да, без аппортировки прыжки приобретают совсем иной смысл, это значительное упрощение, как и с высотами барьеров, особенно с горкой. Для молодых собак как раз метр не проблема обычно. Ценность прыжка в баллах слишком высока и равна движению рядом - это ненормально. Надо было за рядом и за аппортировку ставить по 20 б. Ну жираф большой... С двумя представителями комиссии лично знакома.

То, что стоять убрали из двойки, так я, например, никогда собак не учу стоять из шага, только из бега. Давно уже пора было это сделать. :Ap: 

В защите изменения только с послушанием. Если оценивание останется прежним, то тоже не вижу проблемы. Вполне можно и так. 
Хотя в целом для моей привычной школы обучения эти изменения ровным счётом ничего не значат, мы всегда сразу собаку готовим к тройке, как и все спортсмены, а тройка без изменений пока.

----------


## Света

а прыжки как будут тогда, что то я не поняла.Садишь собаку отходишь за барьер и зовёшь так что ли?

----------

